#ubuntu-ir 2011-01-31
<chad> dfc
<ehsan> salam.doostan man bad az nasbe ubuntu har chizi mikham nasb konam user/pass e root mikhad.dar mogheye nasb hich ja az man uesr/pass e root nakhast faghat user/pass e karbare khodamo dada!! please help!!
<the-light> ehsan: ehtemalan hamun password e usr e aslitun bashe
<ehsan> na emtehan kardam doost aziz nashod :(
<ehsan> man ghablan open suse nasb karde boodam hamchin moshkeli nadashtam
<satanix7> ehsan: hamoon pass e user e khodete
<satanix7> ehsan: albate vaghti ubuntu nasb mikoni root password nadare dar haghighat, oon password baa sudo ham kaar mikone ke hamoon kaar e root ro mikone
<the-light> user mamooli ro hich distro i root nemishnase o root nemikone!
<ehsan> mamnoon yani age eshtebah nakonam ghabl az har commandi bayad sudo ro type konam
<ehsan> ??
<ehsan> pas faghat ba sudo mitoonam kar konam?
<the-light> satanix7: ping
<satanix7> the-light: pong
<the-light> satanix7: in satanix7 i ke dakhel froum barnamenevis gofte ketab Qt 4 ro tarjome kardi shomaeid?
<satanix7> the-light: man hamash ro tarjome nakardam, 10 chapter esh ro tarjome kardam
<the-light> satanix7: aha, chap shode?
<satanix7> the-light: entesharat baa tarjome bedoon e mojavvez moshkel daare, lezaa daram az beyn e chand ketaab, ye ketaab e jadid dar morede Qt minevisam
<the-light> satanix7: pas intorie, mamnoon
<satanix7> the-light: khahesh mikonam, be zoodi chaap mishe
<the-light> satanix7: khube chon be zudi niazam mishe, montazere chapesh hastam :)
<satanix7> the-light: ye site ham vaase Qt daram raah mindazam
<the-light> satanix7: akhbaresho jaei nevizanin ke befahmam?
<the-light> nemizanin*
<Omid> salaaam
<Omid> inja kasi ba xchat hast?
<satanix7> the-light: sorry, man internet am ghat shod
<the-light> satanix7: khahesh, goftam koja khabaresho mizanin
<satanix7> the-light: khabar e site ro?
<the-light> satanix7: site o ketab
<satanix7> the-light: nemidoonam, hanooz be oonjaash fekr nakardam
<the-light> satanix7: dorost, mamnoon beharhal chek mikonam harruz
<satanix7> the-light: say mikonam elaam konam khodam
<the-light> satanix7: tashakor
<MM_> hi
<MM_> 1 have Q about Linux
<MM_> about LPI
<MM_> anyone can help me?
<MM_> ?
 * freebot channel indexed.
 * freebot channed is already indexed.
 * freebot channel categorized in 'quiet channels'.  
<rahmani> سلام
<rahmani> اینجا کسی با
<rahmani> php , cpanel
<rahmani> کار کرده
<Omid> \rahmani kodum cpanel?
<rahmani> جایی که برنامه
<rahmani> php ,...
<rahmani> را باید اپلود کنیم
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<javad> salam be hame
<javad> bache ha man y moshkeli daram
<javad> kasi hast? moshkelamo begam?
<javad> kasi nis
<javad> ?
<javad> ?
<javad> ey baba. inja ke mese ghabrestoon sakete
<javad> bye to all
<Zahra> hanooz ke hanooze hame chi hamoontorie!!!
<javad> salam
<javad> kasi hast?
<Zahra> javad: salam. shomaa soaaletoon ro beporsid age kasi betoone javab mide
<javad> mer30
<javad> belakhare yeki javab dad
<dark-sun> ها؟ سلام!
<javad> migam man FreeBSD 8.1 nasbidam vali tooye menuye grub2 neshoon nemideh. har tarfandi k too internet peyda kardam ejra kardam vali javab nadad. kasi mitoone komaki bekone aya?
<dark-sun> ...آیا...
<dark-sun> زمان قدیم می‌گفتن: کسی می‌تونه کمک کنه یا نه؟
<dark-sun> بعدش ما می‌گفتیم: .. یا نه!
<javad> khob man goftam aya k shoma nagi ya na
<javad> hala mitoonid komak konid ya na?
<dark-sun> هووم.. پس گمونم زیاد کارگر نبود!
<dark-sun> یا نه.
<dark-sun> من آخرین بار اپن بی اس دی نصب کردم.. میزکارش رو دیدم و بعدشم ولش کردم
<javad> khob man chikar konam?
<dark-sun> یک ضرب المثل قدیمی هست که می‌گه یک سیستم عامل یونیکس بیس، *یک سیستم عامل یونیکس بیس* بیش نیست
<dark-sun> javad: دستانت را به سمت آسمان بلند کن هموطن
<dark-sun> و با تمام قدرت بر سرت بکوب!
<dark-sun> :D
<javad> دست گلتون درد نکنه :D
<dark-sun> ... یا اینکه صبر کن همینجا شاید کسی پیدا شد
<dark-sun> javad: می‌بینم غمگین به نظر میای و کمی هم تو فکری
<dark-sun> رفت!
<dark-sun> javad: می‌بینم غمگین به نظر میای و کمی هم تو فکری
<javad> چیکار کنم خب؟
<dark-sun> javad: ناراحت نباش.. *یک روز خوب* میاد
<javad> کانال فارسی دیگه ای هم هست که بشه این سوالو اونجا مطرح کرد؟
<javad> آیا؟
<javad> :D
<dark-sun> این سوال آسونیه
<dark-sun> 5hit
<dark-sun> fedora-ir
<dark-sun> علامت
<dark-sun> #
<dark-sun> اولشون فراموش نشه
<javad> امیدوارم اون کانالها مثل کانال اوبونتو آی آر سوت و کور نباشن دیگه
<javad> !
<dark-sun> javad: ممکنه باشه..ممکنه نباشه
<dark-sun> من پول ندارم! همینجا اعلام می‌کنم
<dark-sun> پــــــــول نـــــــــــدارم
<javad> khob hala lazem nis dad bezani k...!
<dark-sun> اومده می‌گه پول نداشتی یک کیت بخری؟
<dark-sun> منم می‌گم ندارم! حالیش نیست. اگه پول داشتم یک مرسدس می‌خریدم. یک ویلا می‌خریدم
<dark-sun> پول ندارم دیگه
<dark-sun> در چرحش پوچ این روزگار * روز‌ها مدفون در انتظار * شب‌ها غرق سراب امید * آه از روزگار، آه از انتظار (کیوسک)
<mhosem> salam
<mhosem> salam man ye taazeh karam mikhastam bedoonam mishe xfce ro kenare gnome nasb konam? moshkeli pish nemiad?
<mhosem> kasi nist?
<Zahra> mhosem: na, pish nemiad
<sepehr> mhosem: no pm plz
<mhosem> akhe man ghablan kde ro kenare gnome nasb kardam va systemam nabood shod!!!
<Zahra> mhosem: =)) taghsire in gnome! har vaght kde mibine hamle mikone!
<mhosem> vali gnome ke bache khoobi be nazar mireseh! momkeneh be xfce ham hamleh koneh?
<Zahra> mhosem: vali jodaye az shookhi oon do ta ham moshkeli kenaare ham nadaran, moshkel az jaaye dige boode ehtemaalan
<mhosem> momkene, vali man ghabl az nasbe kde chizi ro dastkaari nakardeh boodam, albateh tooyeh synaptic tik hameye package haye kde ro zadam taa nasb beshe! momkene oon vasat ye tadaakholi pish oomadeh baashe?
<mohi> Hola
<sepehr> mhosem: ino bebin, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce faghat jaye software center hatman ba aptitude nasb kon package ro
<mhosem> mamnoon sepehr!
<mohi> heh, /media too quassel kar nemikone! viva !konversation
<bmoqimi> mohi: hala mohi
<mohi> bmoqimi: che khabar? kojaee?
<bmoqimi> mohi: tehran, khune khodameoon, ba mtux
<mohi> OH! really? :D I have to come :D
<mohi> bmoqimi: key miay in tarafa?
<bmoqimi> mohi: taze oonja boodam
<mohi> dobare bia bmoqimi :D hafte dg bia! party! :D
<imansoltanian> http://www.osnews.ir/fa/183-id.html
<imansoltanian> خبر هک سایت اصفهان لاگ
<Zahra> imansoltanian: cheghadram jenaabe cracker naashi boode!
<ubuntu> salam
<imansoltanian> salam
<imansoltanian> Zahra: :D ناشی نبوده، خیلی دوست داشت معروف بشه
<Zahra> be ehtemaale 99% bade shell gereftan ye script upload karde behesh permission execute dadeo intori shode! motmaen bash alan khodesham access nadare!
<Zahra> imansoltanian: dorost kardanesham kaari nadare
<Zahra> kaafie log aaye system ro bebinan o befahman ke kojaa shell upload shode va mojaveze chi avaz shodeo dorostesh konan
<imansoltanian> Zahra: daghighan
<imansoltanian> RoozbehOnline: salam roozbeh jan
<RoozbehOnline> imansoltanian: salam
<imansoltanian> RoozbehOnline: agha javabe emaileto dadam sharmande dir shod
<imansoltanian> emtehanam poshte sare ham bood
<imansoltanian> ina ham ok nemidan ke
<imansoltanian> khastam kardan
<imansoltanian> moshkel ine nemidoonan chi mikhan
<the-light> imansoltanian: ehtemalan kare M$ bazast :))
<imansoltanian> the-light:  وجودشو دارن؟ :d
<the-light> imansoltanian: felan ke dashtan, mikhastan began : zeki :D
<imansoltanian> :D
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-01
<hale> salam
<hale> kasi midone chanal khozestan chiye?
<lxsameer> hale: narslinux o the-light shayad bedunan ama nistan
<hale> lxsameer: tnx
<B_Z> salam be hame
<B_Z> man nemidonam chera vaghti ubuntu o restart ya dobare roshan mikonam saate baham mikhore
<hale> کسی میدونه کانال خوزستان چیه؟
<mehrdad> hi
<hale> salam
<hale> کسی میتونه تو تحلیل فایل access.log پروکسی squid کمکم کنه؟
<narcislinux1> !gnome
<lubotu3> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<hale> کسی میتونه تو استفادهاز دستور awk کمکم کنه؟
<hale>  مشکل دارم
<hale> ؟
<rahmani> سلام.
<rahmani> بهترین فونت ها برای
<rahmani> internet explorer ,firefox
<rahmani> کدامند
<rahmani> کسی نمی داند؟!!!
<ilius> rahmani: farsiweb fonts (terafik, nazlim koodak ...) freefarsi, sans, dejavo sans, ....
<rahmani> بهترین ابزار گرافیکی کاربا رنگ و شکل در لینوکس دبیان برای طراحی سایت چیست؟
<jomjome> salam be hame
<narcislinux1> everplays:  salam , bara wordpress safhe loginesh wordpress/wp-login hast mamolan bara jomala chejore ?
<rezakubuntu> salam
<rezakubuntu> hi
<kavand> salam dustan
<kavand> khaste nabashid
<kavand> man taze be php ru avordam
<kavand> php va apache va mysql ro nasb kardam
<kavand> hame chiz ham zaheran doroste
<kavand> amma doc_root ro nemitunam tanzim konam
<kavand> age kasi az dustan lotf kone va rahnamaiim kone vaghean mamnun misham
<kavand> dustane bozorgvar nahveye tanzim doc_root ro mikhastam, age lotf konid
<kavand> alo
<kavand> kasi nist?????
<everplays> kavand, yani chi nemitooni tanzim koni?
<kavand> mersi
<kavand> salam
<kavand> doc_root ro mikham bebaram ru ye pushei
<kavand> ama har kary mikonam nemishe
<kavand> masalan mikham bebaramesh inja:
<everplays> kavand, har kari yani chi?
<kavand> doc_root = "./home/jubuntu/public_html"
<kavand> in khat ro tu php.ini tanzim kardam
<kavand> servero restart mikonam
<kavand> tu user_dir mizaram
<kavand> amma nemishe
<kavand> harkarim hamina bud
<everplays> 1. bayad az apache tanzim koni, 2. "." avalesh ro nemikhad /home/jubuntu/public_html kafie
<kavand> kare digei balad nabudam dige
<kavand> mersi duste man
<everplays> az tarafi chera hamoon /var/www/ ro chown nemikoni ke betooni edit koni?
<kavand> tanzimate apache ro az koja biaram?
<everplays> yadam nemiad too ubuntu daghigh koja bood, vali directory-sh /etc/apache2/ -e
<kavand> be khatere inke mikham rush mosallat sham/ akhe goftam felan avvale raham va dust daram hame chio yad begiram
<kavand> mersi duste khubam
<kavand> az rahnamaiit vaghean mamnunam
<kavand> peidash kardam
<everplays> np ;)
<kavand> paiande bashi azizam
<kavand> hagh negahdaret
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<Bersam> WhiteCrow1: سلام ;)
<WhiteCrow1> Bersam: salam aziz
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> baraye ejra kardane file dar linux bayad chikar kard?
<B_Z> mahdi, mahdi che faili?
<mahdi> file drivere main bordam
<B_Z> mahdi, shoma be
<B_Z> mahdi, sestem>administrator>addi...
<B_Z> mahdi, berid oonja driver haye nasb nashode ro mitonid bebinid va install konin
<B_Z> lxsameer, salam
<B_Z> lxsameer, khaste nabashid
<lxsameer> B_Z: salam mersi
<lxsameer> B_Z: shoma ham khaste nabashi
<B_Z> lxsameer, mamnoon az dark-sun khabar nadarin?
<mahdi> mer30
<lxsameer> B_Z: na moteasefane
<B_Z> bebakhshid barnnameye notepad++ noskhe linux dare?
<everplays> na B_Z, chon ba vcpp neveshte shode, ama mitooni ba wine ejra koni. nokte ine ke vaghti in hame editor-e khoda too linux hast chera bayad npp estefade koni
<B_Z> everplays, salam haminjori soal bood :d man alan az bluefish estefade mikonam
<everplays> bluefish ham kheyli ghadidmie! :)
<B_Z> everplays, ye rahnamayi dar bareye in zirnevis bokonin che playery pish nehad mikonin ?
<B_Z> everplays, ! shoma chi pishnehad mikonin bara editor
<everplays> B_Z, vase zir nevis-o in chiza man mplayer estefade mikonam, faghat age arabic bashe bayad ba estefade az iconv tabdil koni be utf8
<everplays> (gnome-mplayer khodas)
<everplays> vase editor ham bastegi dare be zabooni ke code mizanam, vali mamoolan az geany/komodo-edit estefade mikonam
<B_Z> everplays, mamnoonam manam az shoma vaghan harvaght miyam irc az shoma dostan vaghan kheyli chiza yad migiram
<B_Z> everplays, GNOME MPLayer?
<everplays> bale :)
<Amir_> سلام
<Guest26346> من یه مشکلی دارم
<Guest26346> سلام
<Guest26346> من یه مشکلی دارم
<everplays> khosh be halet Guest26346, chon man nadaram
<Guest26346> هر وقت صفحه گراب میاد و اوبونتو رو اتخاب می کنم واسه 3 دقیقه صفحه سیاهه
<Guest26346> کسی کمکی می تونه بکنه ؟
<narcislinux> everplays:  in barkhord ba ye shakhs ke soal dare nist
<everplays> in shakhs ke soal dare mitoone topic ro bekhoone va mostaghim soal kone
 * narcislinux :D 
<everplays> Guest26346, yani chi 3daghighe siahe? badesh dorost mishe?
<everplays> cart graphic-et chie?
<everplays> kodoom driver ro nasb kardi?
<B_Z> everplays, man ham soal daram :d alan porsid yadam oftad man ham bade entekhab bara ye 10 saniye safe siyahe bad ubuntu miyad
<B_Z> everplays, in adiye>
<B_Z> ?
<everplays> B_Z, rastesh man ubuntu nadaram aslan, vali ehtemalan bastegi be driver/cart-graphic dashte bashe
<B_Z> everplays, mamnoon ono nasb kardam mamnoon az shoma
<mahdi> salam
<mahdi> bara inke main bordamo nasb konam bayad chikar konam?
<mahdi> ??
<B_Z> mahdi, fek konam khode ubuntu beshnase ehtiyaji be nasb nabashe
<mahdi> nashnakhte
<B_Z> mahdi, alan moshkel chiye?
<mahdi> on ghesmatim ke goftid hichi nabod
<mahdi> kart shabakamo nemishnase
<mahdi> internet nadarm
<mahdi> ba "if config"chizi nemishnase
<mahdi> ??
<mahdi> :-(
<Star_> salam
<Star_> kasi hast inja ?
<lxsameer> hame hastan
<Star_> agha
<Star_> 1 soal dashtam
<Star_> in cd ubuntu ro man darkhast dadam
<Star_> bade 3 rooz neveshte
<Star_> shoma ghablan daryaft kardeed
<Star_> vali man ta  hala cd nagereftam
<Star_> bayad be ki begam
<Star_> moshkelamo hal konam ?
<lxsameer> be koja sefaresh dadi ?
<Star_> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Star_> inja
<lxsameer> Star_: aha khob be kasi nemituni begi
<lxsameer> Star_: omuman bishtar az in harfa tul mikeshe berese dastet
<lxsameer> Star_: chon inja IRAN e
<lxsameer> :d
<Star_> na dadash
<Star_> moshkel
<Star_> residan nist
<Star_> moshkel ine
<Star_> migan nemidim :D
<lxsameer> chand ta mage sefaresh dadi ?
<lxsameer> ye dunaro midan
<Star_> khob dadash
<lxsameer> ama bishtar az ye tedadi bayad gomrok bedi
<Star_> peygham in omade
<Star_> Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already received CDs of several previous Ubuntu releases. You can help us ensure the continued availability of Ubuntu CDs by
<Star_>     * upgrading to the new release without a CD
<Star_>     * downloading your own CD for free
<Star_>     * becoming an Ubuntu member by contributing to Ubuntu, and thereby becoming eligible for more CDs
<Star_> Thanks for your support of Ubuntu!
<Star_> Already received too many shipments
<lxsameer> Star_: khob chera az inai ke tu iran midan nemigiri
<Bersam> Star_: نمی‌گه شما سفارش دادی ... فکر کنم میگه که فعلا ظرفیت سفارش هاشون پر شده و ارسال جدید رو مدتی قبول نمی‌کنن
<lxsameer> Star_: fekr mikonam Anisa ham free mide
<Star_> ki mide ?
<Star_> sitee cheezi dare ?
<lxsameer> Star_: are dare
<Star_> misheh bedi ?
<Star_> addressesho
<lxsameer> Star_: vali search kon balad nistam sitesho
<lxsameer> Star_: fanavaran e anisa
<Star__> http://www.lpir.org/fa/
<Star__> ؟
<Star__> Ine
<Star__> ?
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-02
<faustisch> کسی وی‌پی‌ان نداره به من بده برای یه ساعت؟
<kavand> salam be hameye dustan khaste nabashid
<kavand> man ba nasbe php ru eclipse moshkel daram
<kavand> az dustan kasi mitune rahnamaiim kone?
<kavand> eclipse ro nasb daram
<kavand> alan java va c/c++ rush hast
<kavand> mikham php ham rush bashe
<kavand> filesho download kardam
<kavand> amma nemidunam chetory bayad ezafash konam
<kavand> dustan kasi nemitune ye rahnamaii kone????
<kavand> alo
<kavand> niaz be komak daram
<kavand> alo alo komak
<kavand> aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<kavand> dustan lotfan age kasi midune rahnamaii kone
<kavand> az samime ghalb mamnun misham
<B_Z> salam behame
<kavand> salam be hame dustan
<kavand> khaste nabashid
<kavand> dar morede kar ba eclipse be moshkel barkhordam
<kavand> dustan kasi mitune komak kone? lotf mifarmaiid
<kavand> salam dusatn, kasi dar morede eclipse mitune komakam kone?
<B_Z> lxsameer, salam bebakhshid 1 soal
<lxsameer> B_Z: befarma
<B_Z> man alab age dvd bezaram p cdrom neshon nemide va bayad restart konam raftam serach kardam
<B_Z> lxsameer, dastoresho peyda kardam
<B_Z> lxsameer, va bade zadane oon
<B_Z> hal mishe
<B_Z> lxsameer, har bar bayad in dastor obezanam ya rahe digeyiyam hast
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: dasturesh chie ?
<B_Z> lxsameer, umount /dev/cdrom
<lxsameer> B_Z: ???? yani aval bayad cdrometo unmount koni bad cd bezari ta kar kone ?
<B_Z> lxsameer, alan man age in dastoro nazanam va cd bezaram cd baz mishe vali
<B_Z> lxsameer, mohtaviyatesh neshon nemide
<B_Z> lxsameer, bade zadane in dastor va baz kardan dobare in moshkel hal mishe
<lxsameer> B_Z: khob in moshgele omdei hast
<B_Z> lxsameer, nemidonam chera injori shod
<B_Z> lxsameer, rahe hali nadare?
<lxsameer> B_Z: kolan vase in ke harvaght PC o roshan mikoni in ejra she mituni tu ye jahai ino benevisi ke in etefagh biofte
<lxsameer> B_Z: ama kolan benazare man begard donbale moshgele asli
<B_Z> lxsameer, fekonam 1ki doroze injori shode
<lxsameer> B_Z: ehtemalan az hamun aval mount mishe
<lxsameer> B_Z: mohtavaye in file eto bede bebinam /etc/fstab
<B_Z> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<B_Z> #
<B_Z> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<B_Z> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<B_Z> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<B_Z> #
<B_Z> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<B_Z> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0
<B_Z> # / was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<B_Z> UUID=a68e0f16-1985-4817-a987-6b75ebe59c09 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<B_Z> # /home was on /dev/sda8 during installation
<B_Z> UUID=513205e0-eba9-4fe2-9e2a-c434a78142cf /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<B_Z> # swap was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<B_Z> UUID=e3aeeb56-edaa-4859-8134-78ff0c7fa8a3 none            swap    sw              0       0
<lxsameer> B_Z: azize baradar
<lxsameer> B_Z: hich vaght tu channel ha past nakon
<lxsameer> B_Z: dpaste.com
<B_Z> lxsameer, mazerat mikham nemidonestam
<B_Z> lxsameer, in safe chekari bayad bokonam
<B_Z> ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: kodum safe ?
<B_Z> http://dpaste.com/
<B_Z> lxsameer, http://dpaste.com/
<lxsameer> B_Z: tu un textbox e chizio ke mikhay paste kono ok kon bad linkesho bede
<B_Z> lxsameer, http://dpaste.com/377407/
<B_Z> lxsameer, ?
<lxsameer> B_Z: tu fstab ke khabari nist chizi nasb kari ?
<B_Z> lxsameer, yadam nist daghigh vlc fekonam
<lxsameer> B_Z: hmmmmm tu script haye initet shayad chizi hast ke cdrom o mount mikone
<B_Z> lxsameer, vaghti dvd o dar miyaram iconesh az safe nemire
<B_Z> vaghti rosh click mikonam ba inke dvd nist vali mohtaviyato neshon mide
<lxsameer> B_Z: hmmmmmmmmmmmm ajibe idei be zehnam nemirese
<B_Z> nemidonam daram be nasbe mojadad miandisham vali khob ye dastore kochike!
<Guest79980> salam be hame
<Guest79980> man ye taze karam va mikhastam ubuntu nasb konam
<Guest79980> rahnamaye partition bandio khoondam vali inja ye chizi ezafe dare bar un
<Guest79980> ye ghesmate "logical" va "primery"
<Guest79980> mikhastam bedoonam kodoomo bayad entekhab konam?
<Guest79980> inja cheghad hame be  taze kara lotf daran
<Guest79980> gij shodam dada yeki yeki
<everplays> Guest79980, logical bezan :)
<everplays> oon ghadr farghi nemikone ke bekhay primary koni
<Guest79980> mamnoon
<PANT> hi
<PANT> i have some prob with pptpd
<PANT> salam
<PANT> kasi nist?
<Aorion> salam
<Aorion> man ye moshkeli dashtam ba nasbe ubuntu 10.10
<Aorion> kasi mitune komakam kone?
<Aorion> daram ubuntu nasb mikonam vali ye jaii haminjoori moonde va hich kari anjam nemide
<Aorion> kasi nist?
<Aorion> pas inhame chikaran inja?
<miladdd> salam
<miladdd> khaste nabashid
<MMIL> mann
<MMIL> nemidonam ba che
<MMIL> useri bayad biam to site
<MMIL> ozve goroh ham shodam
<MMIL> :(
<sdsf> kasi nis?
<msalehi1991> salam
<msalehi1991> in yek test ast
<milaf> salam kasi hast komake man konee
<milaf> ?
<milaf> ey baba :((
<miloo> ey baba
<miloo> :(
<miloo> kasi nis komake ma kone
<lxsameer> miloo: soaleto bepors haki balad bashe javab mide
<miloo> tashakor " man hame kaarao kardam
<miloo> wiki ham ozvam " on site kharehiam goroh oz shodam
<miloo> vali nam karbari vase forum ubuntu faal nashode
<miloo> :(
<lxsameer> miloo: khob bebin ki admineshe behesh mail bezan
<miloo> merC chashm "
<lxsameer> b3hnam: send shod
<b3hnam> lxsameer: chy ?
<lxsameer> b3hnam: hichi eshtebah shod mikhastam be btavakkoli begam
<b3hnam> btavakkoli: agha in esmeto avaz kon inghadr vase ma dardesar dorost nakon
<b3hnam> lxsameer: az farda behnamo ye chidige seda mikonim
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :d movafegham azhdar chetore btavakkoli
<btavakkoli> b3hnam, man zan daram, dige nemitoonam esmam ro avaz konam, to avaz kon
<btavakkoli> :D
<lxsameer> btavakkoli: na dige beyne hushango azhdar yekio entekhab kon
<b3hnam> lxsameer: :)) ajhdaro payatam
<lxsameer> b3hnam: :D
<b3hnam> btavakkoli: mage dase khodete fek kardi esme behnam alakie vase khodet entekhab kardi az in bebad ba nickname atavakkoli miaia
<b3hnam> lxsameer: ^
<lxsameer> :))
<dark-sun> سلام
<dark-sun> من توی نت بوت ویندوز ایکس پی به مشکل برخوردم
<dark-sun> SetupSourceDevice
<dark-sun> توی فایل
<dark-sun> winnt.sif
<dark-sun> مسئله‌ساز شده
<dark-sun> توی کلاینت‌ها می‌گه مسیرش معتبر نیست
<dark-sun> در حالیکه به نظر من معتبره!
<dark-sun> من از این راهنما استفاده کردم:
<dark-sun> Using Linux to install windows XP with network booting
<dark-sun> .pdf
<dark-sun> پسوندش جا موند!
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> ووواااه!! ایکس چت دیگه منو نداره!
<dark-sun> پایتون انگار کلا روانی شده جدیدا
<dark-sun> :S
<Omid_> salaam
<dark-sun> با تشکر در حل کردن مشکل بوت از شبکه به من کمک کنین.
<dark-sun> linux (host) tries to install win xp on client (tags: pxe, tftp, netboot...)
<dark-sun> the-light: سلام احسان تا حالا از شبکه ویندوز ایکس نصب کردی؟
<dark-sun> ایکس پی*
<the-light> dark-sun: salam, na nasb nakardam
<dark-sun> اوکی. مرسی
<miloO> mas oo lane site inja hasTan ?
<miloO> cheghad in site bad karbar migire :(
<narcislinux> miloO:  salam , moshkel chiye ?
<miloO> salam :( man ba karbarie Milad.Derakhshan
<miloO> ozve viki va on site kharejie shodam :D
<miloO> vali anjomane ubuntu vasam faal nis
<miloO> nemitoonam login sham :(
<narcislinux> miloO:  ghablan ozv bodid ?
<miloO> na aslan "
<miloO> tooye forum ubuntu behem mige kee " shoma nemitoonin connect shid " aval soale amniati ro javab bedid
<narcislinux> miloO:  anjoman felan ozviyate jadid nemigire
<miloO> :(
<miloO> merC :( khabare badi bod :( chon laptapam apple has
<miloO> ubuntu rikhtam " dar bareye gerafik soal dashtam
<narcislinux> miloO:  khob moshkelo haminja ham matrah konin shayad bedonan javabo :)
<miloO> kheyli kheyli mamnoonam
<miloO> rasteshh
<miloO> majazi nasb kardam
<miloO> badesh " tooye ubuntu nemitoonam
<miloO> effect " monitor ro faal konam
<miloO> ya panjare haro ke mikesham moshakhase grapik nasb nis
<narcislinux> miloO:  google serch zadid ?
<miloO> bale hamin ja amoozesh ro khondam
<miloO> kamel jelo raftam
<miloO> ta unja ke mige > sudo sh
<miloO> badesh nvidia-xconfig
<miloO> in 2 ghesmat kar nemikone vasam
<miloO> sudo sh A " vali drive a ro nemishnase
<narcislinux> miloO:  kart grafiketon nvidiast ?
<miloO> 320 nvida
<miloO> bale " laptapamam apple
<miloO> hame cho ok has " moshkeliam to mat boodane safe nis
<miloO> faghat vaghti dock bar nasb kardam " fahmidam bayad effect ro faal konam " vase faal boodane effect monitor
<miloO> bayad kart grapik nasb bashe " ke fahmidam nasb nis
<miloO> :D
<narcislinux> miloO: GeForce GT 320 - NVIDIA ?
<miloO> bale daghighan
<miloO> albate majazi ke nasb kooni bayad driver ham nasb kooni ?
<narcislinux> miloO:  majazi manzorton roye mashin majazi nasb kardid ?
<miloO> bale " wmware fusion "
<miloO> alan ba mac omadam bala
<miloO> be tore majazi ubuntu 10.10 ham roshane
<narcislinux> miloO:  nemidonam :)
<miloO> :D merC " vay vay cheghad linuX asab khordiaye shirini dare :P
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<mrj13681> everplays:
<dark-sun> یه مشکل با کانفیگ یک دایرکتوری برای شیر با سامبا دارم.
<dark-sun> http://pastebin.com/KvKG1JCg
<dark-sun> این قسمتی از سامبا کانف من هستش.
<dark-sun> اووپس! مشکل اینجاس که توی ویندوز مسیری که شیر کردم باز نمی‌شه
<dark-sun> پیام محدودیت دسترسی می‌ده
<dark-sun> خروجی
<dark-sun> testparam
<dark-sun> http://pastebin.com/m4ayN6qR
<dark-sun> پیداش کردم. مشکل از اسم دایرکتوری بود!
<dark-sun> آفرین به خودم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: دستت درد نکنه. خیلی کارت درسته. من یکی خیلی مخلصتم
<dark-sun> dark-sun: برو روت رو زیاد نکن!
<prince> salam, kesi mitoone dar morede grum mano rahnamaee kone?
<prince> man ubuntu 10.10 ro nasb kardam
<prince> bad win 7
<dark-sun> من نمی‌تونم... یعنی نه اینکه نخوام یا بخوام کلاس بگذارم
<dark-sun> نه اصلا
<prince> ...
<dark-sun> یک دقیقه صبر کن ببینم
<dark-sun> grub
<dark-sun> رو می‌گی؟
<prince> ye
<dark-sun> ایرونی هستی؟
<prince> ubuntu 10.10 live ro load kardam
<prince> are aziz
<dark-sun> هوووم... خب فارسی بنویس
<prince> o bebakhshid moshkele typi bood!
<prince> ye lahze ta man farsi nasb konam!
<dark-sun> برو.. چون فارسی نباشد ایرونی مباد!
<prince> سلام مجدد!
<prince> ببخشید فارسی بخاطر همون گراب پاک شد!
<prince> من با اوبونتو لایو وارد ترمینال شدم.
<prince> بعد گراب رو نصب کردم
<prince> sudo apt-get install grub
<dark-sun> چجوری نصبش کردین؟
<prince> بعدش
<prince> sudo grub
<dark-sun> و بعدش؟
<prince> ubuntu ro tooye hd0/sde8 nasb kardam
<prince> باید چطوری ادامه بدم که خطا نداشته باشه عزیز؟
<dark-sun> دوست فارسی زبان من، روشی که شما در پیش گرفتین مربوط به نصب گراب یک (رحمه الله علیه) بوده
<prince> خوب
<dark-sun> برای اصلاح گرابی که همراه اوبونتو ۱۰.۱۰ عرضه شده، می‌بایست راهی دیگر در پیش بگیرین
<prince> گراب 2 رو چطوری باید نصب کنم
<prince> ؟
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=linkto%3A%22Grub2%22
<dark-sun> راهنمای کاملش در این مسیر است
<dark-sun> اما اگه حوصله‌ی جستجوی کافی ندارین. یک راست به این بخش بروید
<prince> مرسی
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/grub.d/%20%28directory%29
<prince> من یه تست می کنم و بر می گردم
<dark-sun> prince: به امید پیروزی
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-03
<prince> salam mojadad
<prince>  momkene linki ke dar morede grub bood ro dobare befrestid?
<dark-sun> سلامت را نمی‌خواهند پاسخ گفت...
<dark-sun> هووم.. چرا که نه
<prince> sar ha dar gariban ast?
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/etc/grub.d/%20%28directory%29
<dark-sun> زمستان است
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> merci
<dark-sun> np
<prince> hav bas najavanmardane ...
<dark-sun> سرد است. بس ناجوانمردانه
<prince> هوا دلگير, درها بسته, سرها در گريبان, دستها پنهان,
<prince> dadash age ahleshi in ro ham ye negah bendaz!
<prince> http://pctimer.blogspot.com/2011/01/blog-post_30.html
<dark-sun> هووم...
<dark-sun> ببینم اگه فرصت شد می‌رم سمتش. اگه صوتی اش باشه خوبه
<dark-sun> کمتر فرصت مطالعه دارم. ولی واسه گوش دادن همیشه فرصت هست
<prince> 90 safhe hast
<dark-sun> پس واقعا تمام نشده!
<dark-sun> :))
<prince> kheili tasavire zibayi dare
<prince> benazaram alie
<prince> montaha in  andoohe grub koksht mara!
<dark-sun> گفتا تو بندگی کن، کو بنده پرور آید
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> di sheikh hba cheraq hami gasht gerde shahr
<prince> kaz divo dad moaloolamo o ?????
<dark-sun> اینترنت بدون فیلترم آرزوست!
<dark-sun> :D
<prince> tor benasb!
<dark-sun> میان ماه من تا ماه گردون تفاوت از زمین تا آسمان است
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> be nazaram man ye ubuntu jadid nasb konam ham sari tar javab mide ham sari tar karam rah miofte
<dark-sun> همیشه «سریع‌ترین» راه «بهترین» راه نیست.
<prince> age nabashe darya be qatre ektefa kon
<prince> nesbate beyne hazine o zaman ham mohemme
<dark-sun> باید پذیرفت، لینوکس یعنی «دردسر»، هر چی بیشتر درگیرش بشی، بیشتر عاشقش می‌شی
<prince> 3 saate daram kalanjar miram tooye terminal o google!
<dark-sun> من الان بیشتر از ۱۷ ساعته می‌خوام یک سرویسی رو توی ویندوز اجرا کنم که با ویندوز می‌تونم نیم ساعته راهش باندازم
<dark-sun> ادعایی هم ندارم!
<prince> هر چه بیشتر می گردم کمتر همی یابم!
<dark-sun> توی لینوکس*
<dark-sun> prince: می‌خوای با هم پیش بریم؟
<dark-sun> گفتی لینوکس رو نصیبیده بودی که ویندوز سون گراب رو نابود کرد
<prince> اگه شما مشکلی نداری من اماده ام!
<prince> لینوکسم داشت خدایی میکرد
<prince> بعد ویندوزم خراب شد
<prince> مجبور شدم عوضش کنم
<prince> سون ریختم که راحت بتونم گراب رو دوباره نصب کنم
<prince> حالا نمی تونم درستش کنم
<dark-sun> خیلی خب پرنس.
<dark-sun> گفتی با یک عدد دیسک لایو بالا هستی
<prince> بفرما
<dark-sun> درسته؟
<prince> 10.10 ماوریک
<prince> بله
<dark-sun> و اوبونتو توی کدوم پارتیشن نصبه؟
<prince> ای۰
<prince> hd0
<prince> sde8
<dark-sun> بله؟ قبلا به لینوکسی می‌گفتی
<dark-sun> آهان.
<prince> :d
<dark-sun> sda8
<prince> sde
<dark-sun> چند تا هارد داری؟
<prince> tooye fdisk -l neveshte
<prince> tooye gpart ham hamintor
<dark-sun> باشه. اگه اونجا می‌گه حتما درسته دیگه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> خب یک ترمینال باز کن
<prince> yedoone hard daram
<prince> ok
<dark-sun> تایپ کن
<dark-sun> sudo mount /dev/sde8 /mnt
<prince> ok mount shod
<dark-sun> صبر کن یک لحظه. این روش رو رفتی قبلا؟
<dark-sun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<prince> taqriban
<dark-sun> تقریبا!
<dark-sun> خب ادامه می‌دیم
<prince> ok
<dark-sun> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sde
<dark-sun> خب؟ خطایی چیزی؟
<prince> my god!
<prince> Installation finished. No error reported.
<dark-sun> خب. حالا یک ریست بفرما و بعدش که سیستم بالا اومد توی همین ترمینال
<dark-sun> sudo update-grub
<prince> touye ubuntu asli?
<dark-sun> بله
<dark-sun> دیگه به دیسک لایو نیازی نیست
<prince> ye chand lahze bashid ta man bargardam karetoon daram ok?
<dark-sun> من هستم
<dark-sun> کوروش آسوده بخواب...
<dark-sun> :)
<prince> merci
<prince> mojadan
<prince> سلام
<prince> عزیز هستی؟
<prince> jenab dark-sun
<prince> ...
<dark-sun> دارک سان رفته گل بچینه!
<dark-sun> :P
<prince> یک دنیا ممنون!
<dark-sun> خواهش می‌کنم
<dark-sun> یک کار کوچیک تیمی بود
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> گمگشته ای را از گمگشتگی وارهانیدی شما!
<dark-sun> :)
<prince> momkene id facebook ya yahooton ro bedid be ma?
<dark-sun> من هیچکدوم رو ندارم. اینجا بیشتر هستم
<prince> google talk chetor?
<dark-sun> آخرین بار دو سه ماه پیش آن شدم.
<dark-sun> :))
<dark-sun> هر مشکلی داشتین همینجا مطرح کنین
<dark-sun> دوستان زیادی هستن کمک می‌کنن
<prince> ekhtiar darin
<prince> baraye doosti e bishtar mikham!
<prince> http://www.funonthenet.in/images/stories/forwards/flowers/Flower%20Power.jpg
<prince> sharmande filtere!
<dark-sun> بله. نیت مهمه
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> :D
<dark-sun> زان یار دلنوازم شکریست با شکایت...
<prince> خوشا آن پل که ....
<prince> خوشا آن دل که .....
<prince> شما چه رشته ای درس خوندی؟
<dark-sun> من نرم افزار بودم.
<prince> کجا؟
<dark-sun> اهواز
<dark-sun> اینجا کانال اوبونتو هستش دوستان شاکی می شن مسايل غیر اوبونتو/لینوکس مطرح بشه توی کانال
<prince> موفق باشی
<dark-sun> یهو دیدین هر جفتمون رو تحویل گشت ارشاد دادن!
<dark-sun> متشکرم. همچنین شما
<prince> در این صفحه و پس از ورود به کانال، میتوانید به گپ و گفتگوی زنده با کاربران اوبونتو بپردازید، اشکالات احتمالی خود را مطرح نموده و یا راجع به مسائل متنوع روزمره و اتفاقات دنیای لینوکس و نرم‌افزارهای آزاد صحبت کنید
<prince> مشکلی هستت؟
<prince> ارشد چطور؟
<dark-sun> اینجور که اینجا نوشته نباید باشه!
<dark-sun> من فوق دیپلم گرفتم و اومدم بیرون
<dark-sun> دیدم که آن راه به ترکستان است
<prince> نشقذخقیه نشق نشقیهی؟
<dark-sun> جانم؟
<prince> amali ziad kar kardid?
<prince> barname nevisi o linux ,...
<dark-sun> والله از قدیم به ما گفتن «عمل» بده و ما رو از آدم «عملی» ترسوندن
<prince> ?
<prince> :D
<dark-sun> ولی خب دیگه ما رفتیم و فعلا شدیم این!
<dark-sun> همش بخاطر زغال خوبه!
<dark-sun> من که هنوز موندم ذغال بوده یا زغال!
<prince> akhe  ba dars o daneshgah ke adam narmafzari nemishe!
<prince> khoob boodan matrahe
<prince> نه ذغال و زغال!
<dark-sun> دقیقا. مایکل دل، بیل گیتس. همه دل از آن بادی کنده و در مسیر دیگری طی طریق داشته اند
<prince> من هم نرنم افزار می خونم
<prince> ترم ۸
<dark-sun> به به! تبریک. فکر کنم فقط «ته دیگش» مونده!
<prince> عملیات هم زیاد داشتم!
<prince> مرسی
<dark-sun> شما نمونه‌ی یک «مرد عمل» هستین!
<prince> :دی
<prince> عملگرا
<dark-sun> مومن
<dark-sun> انقلابی
<prince> execiutenal
<dark-sun> همیشه در صحنه
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> stop execiution!
<prince> :s
<dark-sun> امور سیاسی چطور؟
<prince> نه هنوز انقدر از خودم دل نکندم که برم تو سیاسی کاری!
<dark-sun> بله. تصمیم سیاستمدارانه‌ایه!
<dark-sun> ;)
<prince> شما چی؟
<dark-sun> منم همینطور. ترجیح می‌دم کاریکاتوراشون رو ببینم!
<dark-sun> فکر نکنم دوست داشته باشم کاریکاتور بشم!
<dark-sun> «کرم‌های غیور»!! خیلی باحال نوشتی
<prince> :D
<prince> be har hal mamnoonam maz lotfetoon
<prince> moafaq bashid
<dark-sun> prince: قربانت پرنس جان.
<dark-sun> همچنین شما
<prince> khoda negahdar
<dark-sun> prince: در پناه خدا
<prince> dobare behetoon sar mizanam aziz
<prince> bye.
<dark-sun> به امید دیدار
<javad> aghayoon va khanooma Gnome 3 Dare miad va N ta package bedune tarjome moonde. mikhastam age zahmati nis biyayn y dasti bresoonid
<javad> http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/fa
<javad> http://ifsug.org/wiki/index.php?title=Gnome_translation
<hale> کسی میدونه کانال خوزستان چیه؟
<hale> ‏‫‫کسی میدونه کانال خوزستان چیه؟؟؟
<javad> آقایون... خانوما... گنوم ۳ داره میاد و چندین پکیج بدون ترجمه مونده. هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم... ;) اگه وقت کردید یه دستی برسونید! پیشاپیش از همکاریتون تشکر میکنم :-*
<javad> http://l10n.gnome.org/teams/fa
<hale> salam
<hale> میشه اینو ببینید لطفا: http://pastebin.com/VWBx1nGP
<hale> در مورد کرون تب سوال دارم؟
<hale> http://zebardast.ir/%D8%A2%D9%85%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%B4-crontab/
<Aorion> salam
<Aorion> be hame
<Aorion> man ye moshkeli ba nasbe jre dashtam
<Aorion> kesi has komak kone?
<Bersam> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aorion> khob moshkel ine ke man to terminal dastoore nasbo mizanam download ham shode vali bad az unpack dige jolo nemire
<Aorion> harchi Enter ham mizanam hich kari nemikone
<Aorion> yani dar haghighat az in marhale jolo tar nemire
<Aorion> http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/InstallJRE6?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=11.png
<Aorion> kesi chizi midoone?
<lxsameer> Aorion: ru server ya PC
<Aorion> ru pc
<lxsameer> Aorion: khob chera ba synaptic nasb nemikoni ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: akhe chizi ke neveshte bood too wiki injoori bood
<Aorion> lxsameer: hala kari mishe kard?
<lxsameer> Aorion: man java ziad balad nistam ama fekr mikonam OpenJDK estefade koni behtar bashe
<lxsameer> Aorion: vala etelaati ke dadi ziad komaki be dark mozu nemikone
<lxsameer> Aorion: alan in commando bezan sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Aorion> lxsameer:requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Aorion> lxsameer:in chizi bood ke nevesht
<lxsameer> Aorion: sudo ro zadi avalesh ?
<Aorion> lxsameer:status database area is locked by another process
<Aorion> lxsameer: inam ba sudo
<lxsameer> Aorion: synaptic o beband
<lxsameer> Aorion: bad dobare in commando bezan
<lxsameer> Aorion: age dare kar mikone synaptic badesh inkaro bokon
<Aorion> lxsameer: synaptic bastast
<lxsameer> Aorion: software canter chetor ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: vali un terminal hanuz masalan dar hale nasbe jre hastesh
<lxsameer> Aorion: aha fekr mikonam sun-jdk ro dare dl mikone
<lxsameer> Aorion: albate fekr mikonam JAVA estefade nemikonam
<lxsameer> Aorion: ye openJDK ro emtehan kon bebin unam injurie ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: akhe hich etefaghi nayouftade hanuz ru un safhe munde
<Zahra> Aorion: oon safheye license ro taa akhar boro paieen, bad ok bezan
<Aorion> Zahra: in karo ghablan kardam nemishe
<Aorion> lxsameer: openjdk nasbe
<Aorion> lxsameer: mikham jre ro ham nasb konam
<lxsameer> Aorion: :) ctrl-c bezan ke edame nade bad un commandio ke dadam bezan
<Aorion> lxsameer: ok bebinam chi mishe
<Aorion> lxsameer: vali ehtemalan be in dalil nist ke firefox baze?
<lxsameer> Aorion: na
<Aorion> lxsameer: akhe bayad vase firefox ham plugin nasb kone
<Aorion> lxsameer: hamun err ghablyaro dad
<lxsameer> Aorion: che errori?
<Aorion> lxsameer:dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<lxsameer> Aorion: khob tu un terminali ke dare say mikone ctrl-c ro zadi ke motevaghef she ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: are
<lxsameer> Aorion: baste shod
<Aorion> lxsameer: na
<Aorion> lxsameer: vali khodam bastamesh va hamun err ro mide hanuz
<lxsameer> Aorion: in command o bezan
<lxsameer> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.old
<lxsameer> nanananana
<lxsameer> nananananana
<lxsameer> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock.old
<Aorion> lxsameer: zadam va hich etefaghi nayuftad
<lxsameer> Aorion: khob hala ino bezan
<lxsameer> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Aorion> lxsameer: khob in natijashe
<Aorion> Processing triggers for man-db ... debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable dpkg: error processing man-db (--configure):  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 Setting up odbcinst (2.2.14p2-1ubuntu1) ... Setting up odbcinst1debian2 (2.2.14p2-1ubuntu1) ... Setting up unixodbc (2.2.14p2-1ubuntu1) ... Processing triggers
<lxsameer> ls /var/cache/debconf/
<Aorion> config.dat  config.dat-old  passwords.dat  templates.dat  templates.dat-old
<lxsameer> Aorion: hmmmmmmmmmmmm
<lxsameer> Aorion: chizi dari update ya nasb mikoni ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: na
<Aorion> lxsameer: too system monitor ham network chizi neshoon nemide ke begam dare ye kari mikone
<lxsameer> Aorion: ls /var/lock/
<Aorion> lxsameer:hichi
<lxsameer> Aorion: w8
<lxsameer> Aorion: ye reboot kono bia
<Aorion> lxsameer: ok
<Aorion> lxsameer: khob man bargashtam
<lxsameer> Aorion: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Aorion> Setting up man-db (2.5.7-4) ... Building database of manual pages ...
<Aorion> inaro anjam dad va tamoom shod
<lxsameer> Aorion: esme package jre chie tu ubuntu ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: fek konam ine sun-java6-jre
<lxsameer> Aorion: khob sudo aptitude show sun-java6-jre
<Aorion> lxsameer:command not found
<lxsameer> Aorion: sudo apt-cache search sun-java6-jre
<Aorion> sun-java6-jre - Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files) sun-java6-fonts - Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE)
<lxsameer> Aorion: ghablesh che charakter ie p ya i ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: inkole javabe hichi dige nist
<lxsameer> Aorion: oh sorry eshtebah az man bud
<lxsameer> Aorion: apt-cache show sun-java6-jre
<Aorion> lxsameer: ye msg kheyli toolanye befrestam?
<Aorion> lxsameer:khahesh
<lxsameer> Aorion: dpaste.com
<Aorion> lxsameer: http://dpaste.com/381124/
<lxsameer> Aorion: synaptic o baz kon ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: khob
<lxsameer> Aorion: hala un package o peyda kon ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: nasbesh konam?
<lxsameer> Aorion: mage mige nasb nist ?
<Aorion> lxsameer: nasbe
<lxsameer> Aorion: khob hala reinstallesh kon
<lxsameer> Aorion: click rast kon ye reinstall dare
<Aorion> lxsameer: mark for reinstallation esh khamooshe
<lxsameer> Aorion: khob beband synaptic o
<lxsameer> Aorion: ye terminal baz kon ino bezan
<lxsameer> Aorion: sudo apt-get install -y --reinstall sun-java6-jre
<Aorion> lxsameer: khob hamunjaii ke aval gir karde bood dobare gir karde
<Aorion> lxsameer: yani hamun http://wiki.ubuntu-ir.org/InstallJRE6?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=11.png
<lxsameer> Aorion: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm in idei be zehnam nemirese joz inke say koni ye package dige nasb koni
<lxsameer> Aorion: age bazam injuri shod be man begu age na moshgel bayad jaye digei bashe
<Aorion> lxsameer: mamnoon
<Aorion> lxsameer: bebinam chi mishe
<lxsameer> Aorion: ok
<AliRE> سلام بچه ها من می خواستم بدونم روی ابونتو مایا 2011 نصب میشه؟
<AliTarihi> سلام
<AliTarihi> بعید می دونم نصب بشه
<AliTarihi> مگه با واین بشه
<AliRE> آخه توی سایت های دیگه درباره اس توضیح دادن.و کدهاشو هم گذاشتند که اول باید دانلود بشه بعد .
<AliRE> من می خواستم قبل از دانلود مطمئن بشم.
<AliTarihi> تا جایی که می دونم مایای نسخه اوبونتو وجود نداره
<AliTarihi> اگه بشه نصب کرد احتمالا فقط از طریق واین نصب میشه
<AliRE> ممنون از جوابتون.
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<ahmadhesni> @ All : Salam, ye soal kharej az lin, ye saite mitoone address MACe mano bebiine?
<amin_> سلام
<amin_> دوستان من اوبونتو 10.10 رو دانلود کردم ولی متاسفانه کار نمیکنه؟!!!!
<WhiteCrow1> amin_: bekob esh to divar ra miofte :D
<WhiteCrow1> amin_: sorry , gozashte az shokhi moshkel eton chi e ?
<WhiteCrow1> amin_: yani chi kar nemikone ?
<B_Z> WhiteCrow1, ajab rahi goftin:d
<WhiteCrow1> B_Z: :D
<B_Z> WhiteCrow1, cheghad inja sakete
<WhiteCrow1> B_Z: چی سخت هست عزیز ؟
<ahmadhesni> B_Z & WhiteCrow1 : be jaye inke dandoonatoon ro neshoon bedin javabe soale mano bedin :-P :-D
 * ahmadhesni ye soal kharej az lin, ye saite mitoone address MACe mano bebiine?
<B_Z> ahmadhesni, salam
<ahmadhesni> B_Z:  Salam
<WhiteCrow1> B_Z: khob chi begam shokhi bod dg
<the-light> ahmadhesni: hamuntor ke shoma mituni, aunam mitune ;)
<B_Z> e
<ahmadhesni> the-light: onvar javabe mano nemidi ehsan :-P
<B_Z> the-light, salam the-light khobin
<B_Z> manam ye soale dastejami beporsam
<B_Z> ubuntu e man vaghti roshan mishe bade entekhabe boot 30 saniye mimone bad miyad bala inn adiye?
<the-light> B_Z: salam
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> the-light, salam khobin
<the-light> merci
<the-light> yani 30 s , tool mikeshe ta biad bala? ya ghablesh 30 s, tul mikeshe?
<B_Z> man booto mizanam
<B_Z> ye khate tire cheshmak mizane
<B_Z> bade 30 saniye
<B_Z> ubuntu miad
<the-light> B_Z: bade 30 s bala miad kamel?
<B_Z> bale bale
<B_Z> the-light, faghad 3 saniye safe siyahe bad ye khat cheshmak mizane
<the-light> khob 30s e ke adie, ama bayad splash neshun bede
<B_Z> the-light, splash?
<the-light> B_Z: 1 shekl ke vazeiat ro neshun mide
<the-light> vazeiat e loading*
<B_Z> the-light, bade 30 saiye lodinge 10.10 miyad to on 1 saniye sab mikone bad pass mikhad
<B_Z> the-light, bebakhshid man ketabe redhat bekhonam bad ba ubuntu kar konam moshkel nadare
<B_Z> ?
<the-light> B_Z: zamanesh Adie, ama splash ro neshun nemide ke moshkeli nist, age error bede moshkel pish miad
<B_Z> the-light, na tahala ke error nadashtam
<the-light> B_Z: ta aun jaei ke marboot be GUI bashe na, age rabt peyda kone be pkg o nasb o abzar haye ekhtesasi 2ta, aunja ro bayad change konin
<B_Z> the-light, vaghan mamnoonam ke soalamo hamishe javab midin
<B_Z> the-light, ye soale dige bokonam?
<the-light> B_Z: khahesh, bepors age marboot be injast
<B_Z> man ba axel download mikonam vali vaghti url ( dashte bashe download nemikone
<B_Z> va error sintax midan
<the-light> B_Z: nemidunam man ba axel kar nakardam, syntax error mamoolan vaghti mide ke az ghaedei ke moshakhs mikone aun software, kharej beshin
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, ping
<WhiteCrow1> RoozbehOnline: ping
<WhiteCrow1> کسی می تونه بصورت مختصر به بنده بگه کار /dev/console و /dev/tty چی هست ؟
<WhiteCrow1> کسی می تونه بصورت مختصر به بنده بگه کار /dev/console چی هست ؟
<Sushiyant> کسی می دونی قضیه این broadcomتو کرنل ۲.۶.۳۷ چی می شه ؟
<btavakkoli> Mohammad[B], pong
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, salam, khoobi ?
<btavakkoli> Mohammad[B], salam, mamnun aziz
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, barchasb ubuntu dari ? azina ke mese sticker e windows e michasboonan roo laptop, az in koochika
<btavakkoli> Mohammad[B], NO, shayad Shahrzad ya roozbeh dashte bashe, har chi dashtam dadam be oona :)
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, oh my fucking god !!
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, tuxi, chizi nadari be darde laptop bekhore ?
<btavakkoli> Mohammad[B], No :) maybe later
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, be hich dardi nemikhori
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, merci dar har soorat
<btavakkoli> Mohammad[B], khahesh mishavad ;)
<btavakkoli> Mohammad[B], pixel mikhasti zamani
<Mohammad[B]> btavakkoli, are, hanoozam mikham, vali tarhi made nazaram nis felan
<B_Z> lxsameer_, salam
 * Bersam چگونه لیبره‌آفیس ۳.۳.۰ رو بر روی اوبونتو نصب کنیم؟ http://www.osnews.ir/fa/186-id.html
<lxsameer_> B_Z: salam
<B_Z> lxsameer_, bebakhsid yesoal man vaghti boto entekhab mikonam ta vaghti ubuntu iyad bala 30 saniye safe siyah mishe va ye khate tire cheshmak mizane
<B_Z> lxsameer_, in adiye?
<lxsameer_> B_Z: badesh chi mishe
<B_Z> lxsameer_, 1 saniye minevise 10.10
<B_Z> bad pas mikhado miyad to
<lxsameer_> B_Z: hmmmmm vala man tahala ubuntu ro nadidam albate in jadidasho vali fekr mikonam be usplash marbut mishe va moshgeli nabayad dashte bashe
<lxsameer_> B_Z: baz dustani ke ubuntu daran beporse
<B_Z> lxsameer_, mamnoonam fekonam az dostan kasi nist
<Bersam> B_Z: عادی که نیست ... اسپلش رو نمی‌تونه بیاره ...
<B_Z> Bersam, salam
<Bersam> B_Z: سلام ...
<Bersam> B_Z: من قبلا این مشکل رو داشتم با این تفاوت که برای من دیگه وارد دیسترو نمی ‌شد.
<Bersam> B_Z: با گرافیکم مشکل داشت
<B_Z> Bersam, eror nemide faghad ye khat cheshmak mizane
<B_Z> Bersam, tanzimi nadare masalan az compiz
<Bersam> B_Z: اررور که می‌ده ولی اررورش رو به شما نشون نمی‌ده
<Bersam> B_Z: نه ربطی به کامپیز نداره ... صبر کن یه لحظه
<B_Z> Bersam, chashm
<Bersam> B_Z: ببین من اون موقع یه آپشن به گراب اضافه کردم و درست شد
<Bersam> B_Z: می‌خوای تستش کن
<B_Z> Bersam, chashm
<B_Z> Bersam, begin chejori ?
<Bersam> B_Z: توی ترمینال وارد کن
<Bersam> B_Z: sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<B_Z> ckhob edito baz shod
<Bersam> B_Z: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nopat"
<Bersam> B_Z: nopat رو این جا اضافه کن
<B_Z> Bersam, alan inja neveshte
<B_Z> Bersam, "quiet splash"
<B_Z> Bersam, jash ono bezaram?
<Bersam> B_Z: یه لحظه
<Bersam> B_Z: نه بعدش بزار
<B_Z> Bersam, yani ye khat baz konam
<B_Z> ?
<Bersam> B_Z: این باگ مربوط به زورگ هست نه اسپلش
<Bersam> B_Z: یه فاصله بزار و این رو اضافه کن ...
<B_Z> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nopat
<B_Z> Bersam, zire ham nazaram
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> Bersam, ?
<Bersam> B_Z: ببینم موقعی که بوت رو می‌زنی اسپلش رو می‌بینی؟ یه آرم اوبونتو که احتمالا زیر چند تا نقطه پر بشه
<Bersam> ؟
<B_Z> Bersam, man vaghti boto mizanam
<B_Z> 3 saniye safe ziyah mishe va faghad ye khate tire cheshmak mizane
<B_Z> *30 saniye
<Bersam> B_Z: اوکی پس این رو جای همونا بزار
<B_Z> Bersam, :d alan ghati kardam
<Bersam> B_Z: nopat رو به جای quiet splash
<B_Z> alan khate asli ke hast ine
<B_Z> Bersam, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Bersam> B_Z: جایگزینش کن با
<Bersam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nopat"
<B_Z> Bersam, ino avaz konam chi bezaram
<B_Z> ?
<B_Z> Bersam, khob hala restart bedam
<B_Z> ?
<Bersam> نه
<Bersam> B_Z: grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bersam> B_Z: این دستور رو ران کن تا تغییرات انجام بشه
<B_Z> berGenerating grub.cfg ...
<B_Z> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<B_Z> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<B_Z> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic-pae
<B_Z> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<B_Z> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<B_Z> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<B_Z> Found Windows Vista (loader) on /dev/sda1
<B_Z> Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda2
<B_Z> done
<Bersam> B_Z: توی ای‌ار‌سی هیچ وقت کپی نکن ...
<Bersam> B_Z: pastebin.com
<B_Z> Bersam, bebakhshid
<B_Z> chashm
<B_Z> Bersam, yebar dige ham tazakor dade bodan
<Bersam> B_Z: اوکی ... حالا یه ریست کن.
<B_Z> chashm
<B_Z> pas felan
 * Bersam https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/537218 مشکلی هست که با درایور ان‌ویدیای من بوجود اومده بود ...
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 537218 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "" Failed to allocate video memory" nvidia-current on lucid" [High,Triaged]
<B_Z> Bersam, beja safe siyah yeseri neveshte oomad
<B_Z> Bersam, vali dige 30 saniye to l nakeshid
<Bersam> B_Z: خوبه ... پس مشکل همون بوده ...
<Bersam> B_Z: خب حالا اگه اسپلش رو می‌خوای اون دو تا رو هم اضافه کن
<Bersam> B_Z: quiet splash
<Bersam> B_Z: همش توی یه خط
<B_Z> Bersam, kode kamelesho midin
<B_Z> Bersam, aha bale
<B_Z> Bersam, chashm
<Bersam> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nopat"
<Bersam> B_Z: و بعد هم
<Bersam> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<B_Z> 1done spase bezanam
<B_Z> ?
<Bersam> B_Z: بله ...
<B_Z> Bersam, beram restart
<B_Z> ?
<Bersam> B_Z: دستور گراب آپدیت رو اجرا کردی؟
<Bersam> grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Bersam> B_Z: بعد ریستارت
<behrooz_> Bersam, salam
<Bersam> behrooz_: سلام ...
<behrooz_> Bersam, nashod baz cheshmak zad va 1 saniye loding oomad bad pass khast
<Bersam> behrooz_: اوکی پس با اسپلش مشکل داره ... همون دستور قبلی رو وارد کن
<Bersam> behrooz_: quiet splash رو حذف کن
<behrooz_> Bersam, yani bayad gheyde safe banafsho bezanam:D
<Bersam> behrooz_: قبلا برات اجرا میشد؟
<B_Z> Bersam, na az avalam oon cheshmak zane miyoomad
<Bersam> B_Z: ubuntu 10.10 ?
<B_Z> Bersam, bale
<Bersam> B_Z: هممم ... درست شدنش که ممکن هست درست بشه! ببین این باگش هست https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/537218
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 537218 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "" Failed to allocate video memory" nvidia-current on lucid" [High,Triaged]
<Bersam> B_Z: می‌تونی بری دنبالش و ریپورت بدی ...
<B_Z> Bersam, moshkel injast ke barama ATI hast
<Bersam> B_Z: ببینی کسی ایده‌ی دیگه‌ای داره یا نه ...
<Bersam> B_Z: عجب ... پس این کلا با درایورا مشکل داشته ... ولی خب پس باگ جدید ریپورت بده ...
<B_Z> Bersam, yesoal noskhe ghadimitar nasb konam chi ?
<B_Z> Bersam, alan yadam oftad dostam nvidia dare alan zang zad goft driver gerafiko ke nasb karde to safe banafsh mimone dige bala nemiyad
<Bersam> B_Z: احتمالا مشکل حل میشه ولی چقدر قدیمی تر؟ این مشکل توی کرنل‌های جدیده ...
<B_Z> Bersam, shoma kodom noskhero pishnehad mikoni
<B_Z> Bersam, *mikonin
<Bersam> B_Z: احتمالا این nopat کارش رو راه بندازه ... ولی خب اسپلش رو دیگه نداره
<Bersam> B_Z: راحت باش ... من خودم آرچ دارم ولی ۱۰.۰۴ بهتره ...
<Bersam> B_Z: البته ممکنه که توی اون هم مشکل داشته باشی‌! (کم هست احتمالش اگه کرنل رو آپدیت نکنی...)
<B_Z> Bersam, khob chejori grub o edit kone?
<Bersam> B_Z: 10.04 LTS (LongTermSupport) هست
<Bersam> B_Z: همین جوری که تو ادیتش کردی!
<Bersam> B_Z: یه لایو می‌اره بالا
<Bersam> B_Z: صبر کن ...
<B_Z> Bersam, bale bale
<Bersam> B_Z: https://bersam.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/کرنل-2-6-33-و-درایور-nvidia/
<Bersam> B_Z: این جا رو یه سر بزن ... من اون موقع سابایون داشتم. ولی خب اینم راه حلیه برای وارد شدن به دیسترو ... هرچند که بهترین راه نیست
<B_Z> Bersam, in beloge shomast?
<Bersam> B_Z: بله ولی حدیدا زیاد توش نمی‌نویسم
<B_Z> Bersam, shoma tehran hastin?
<B_Z> Bersam, delam hamayesh mikhad
<B_Z> !
<Bersam> B_Z: نه من اصفهانم
<B_Z> Bersam, gilan farda hamayesh daran
<Bersam> B_Z: بله ...
<B_Z> Bersam, mishe beporsam farghe arch be joz in ke dige ehtiyaji be nasbe mojadad nadare chiye
<B_Z> ?
<Bersam> B_Z: جدای از رولینگ رلیز بودنش سبک بودنش هست
<B_Z> Bersam, alan shoma win ham darin?
<Bersam> B_Z: موقعی که نصب میشه محیط گرافیکی نداره و محیط گرافیکی رو خودت نصبش می‌کنی و میزان منابعی که مصرف می‌کنه در برابر اوبونتو هیچه ...!
<Bersam> B_Z: نه
<Bersam> B_Z: احتیاجی بهش ندارم ... خیلی خواستم روی ویرچوال باکس مجازی سازی نصبش می‌کنم
<B_Z> Bersam,دقیقا منم همین کارو کردم ولی هنوز رو یه بوت دیگه دارمش
<Bersam> B_Z: خوبه ;)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-04
<kavand> salam khaste nabashid
<kavand> dustan baraye connect shodan WiFi moshkel daram
<kavand> kasy mitune komakam kone?
<kavand> mamnun misham
<kavand> alo kasi nist?
<kavand> ba wifi moshkel daram dustan
<kavand> kasi nemitune komakam kone?
<kavand> aloooooooooooooooooooooo
<prince> salam be hame
<kavand> salam
<kavand> alo alo wifi
<kavand> dustan moshkel daram ba wifi
<kavand> kasi nist?
<prince> che moshkeli aziz?
<kavand> aziz wifi man vasl nemishe
<kavand> aslan engar nashnakhte
<prince> qodrate signalet cheqade?
<kavand> pore aziz
<kavand> ba win vasl misham
<kavand> ubuntu na
<kavand> taze nasb kardam ubuntu ro
<prince> wifi active hast tooye linux?
<kavand> na aziz
<kavand> aslan engar nashnakhte
<kavand> agha to ro khoda komak
<kavand> kalafe shodam az dastesh
<kavand> mokham terkid
<prince> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Connections
<kavand> mersi duste man
<prince> khahesh
 * nkh delesh vase IRC tang shode Boood :D :X
<nkh> سلام دوستان کسی واسه این فایل ترنسفر پیدجین راهی سراغ نداره ؟ :(
<Zahra> nkh: too yahoo ro migi?
<nkh> Zahra: Bale
<Zahra> nkh: khob pas FYI in moshkele chand sale ke voojood dare!
<nkh> what !!!??
<nkh> Zahra: man ghablana transfare mikardam Ke?! :-??
<nkh> Zahra: in ke migi chii hasy ?! FYI !?
<Zahra> nkh: na inke aslan nashe. bazi vaghta mishe bazi vaghta nemishe. khodeshoon ke migan bastegi be hajme file haao noesh dare! vali amalan intori nis!
<Zahra> nkh: For Yor Information
<nkh> Zahra: aha Tnx
<nkh> Zahra: Alan yani amalan che messengery estefade konam ?! :-??
<nkh> Zahra: Ghadima Gyachi dashtam ama khob on koja pidgin koja
<Zahra> nkh: khob age az man beporsi migam kollan az yahoo estefaade nakon!
<nkh> Zahra: va khob doostamo chikar konam !
<nkh> Zahra: hame mellat yahoo daran :-??
<nkh> Zahra: hame ham openSourci nistan !
<the-light> nkh: cheleye tark e yahoo beshin!
<nkh> the-light: rahe hallaa u koshte mano ! :D :P
<the-light> nkh: yahoo ham ke harkas harki mitoone kone, beshin ID hashun ro lock kon! bad biareshun gtalk!
<nkh> the-light: hamoon jomle ghabLim :D :P ;)
<nkh> tnx all :)
<nkh> khosh bahsin
<nkh> ;)
<Zahra> akhe ke cheghadr az  yahoo badam miaad!
<Poyesh> Salam
<Poyesh> File crs o che shekel bayad nasb kard
<Poyesh> ???
<MOH3N> salam , man alan ubuntu cd live ro nasb kardam hengame vorod password mikhad chi bayad vared konam ?
<the-light> MOH3N: hamun chizi ke marhale akhar vared kardin
<MOH3N> man chizi vared nakardam akhe
<MOH3N> va vmware nasb akrdama
<MOH3N> alan ke naga endakhtam didam safe login pw mikhad
<the-light> MOH3N: bedune user ke akhe aslan nasb nemishe! hatman 1 chizi dadin
<the-light> enter mizanin chi mige dakhel page e login?
<MOH3N> are ehtemalan 1 ja eshtebah kardam
<MOH3N> daram dobare nasb mikonam
<MOH3N> aga 1 soal dge
<MOH3N> ini ke man dl kardam live
<MOH3N> yani fek konam 1 jori mahdod bashe
<MOH3N> noskhe kamelesho az koja dl konam ?
<MOH3N> masalan donbale fedora kamel ham bodam ke nabod vase dl raftam dvd ish ro kharidam
<the-light> manzuretun az mahdud o kamel chie?
<MOH3N> chetor begam mahdod yani shayad kamel nabashe , masalan az barname hash kam shode ke size beshe 700 ta fagat
<MOH3N> maslana be nazaram in fagat 1 demo e ke user bebine ubuntu chie
<the-light> na in chizi ke be esme live hast kamele, faghat barnamehash kamtare bekhatere inke hajm bala nare va inke app haye morede niaz ro bezaran
<the-light> age app haye bishtarin mikhayn ya DVD ubuntu ro begirin, ya bade nasbe live, az internet nasb konin
<MOH3N> to bazar nist dvd 10.10
<MOH3N> link dl nadare ?
<prince> salam dustan!
<the-light> ham baraye dl hast ham forooshgahaye linux iran mifrushanesh
<MOH3N> kojast linke dlesh ? to site khode ubuntu ke nist ya man peyda nakardam mishe begin kojast
<the-light> MOH3N: chand bit i mikhayn?
<MOH3N> 32 bit
<the-light> MOH3N: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-10.10-dvd-i386.iso
<MOH3N> merC vagean mamnonam :x
<the-light> yw
<MOH3N> va 1 soal dge man taze karam , mikham biam samte linux kolan , ubuntu ya fedora ro bem pishnahad mikonid ? man karam barnamenevise
<prince> be nazar ubuntu baraye yad giri va shoroo sade tar va mostanadatesh (be farsi) bishtare
<prince> amma inke dar nahayat kodoom ro entekhab koni bastegi be saliqeye khodet dare!
<MOH3N> khub che fargi daran ? in mano gij mikone
<prince> farqe asli be systemi ke az oon gerefte shodan bar migarde!
<prince> ubuntu az zirsakhthaye debyan estefade mikone
<prince> amma fedora az redhat!
<prince> tooye ye seri az barname ha ham ye tafavothaye joee daran
<MOH3N> shoma kodomo pishnahad midin ? vase mane taze ka , man mikham php kar konam
<prince> mesle modiyate pakage ha
<prince> masalan ubuntu az apt estefade mikone vali fedora as Yum
<MOH3N> rasti barnamehaie fedora ro ubuntu ham nasb mishe ? ya bar ax
<prince> dar kol har do az ye haste va kernele moshtarak estefade mikonan
<prince> har do negareshe 32 va 64 biti daran
<prince> hardo gnome va kde ro suport mikonan
<prince> va ...
<prince> ba har kodoom ke bishtar hal kardi hamoon ro entekhab kon!
<prince> fedora az pakage haye x.rpm estefade mikone ke dar ubuntu be soorate x.deb hastan
<MOH3N> barnameie hast ke beshe be sorate visual barname nevisi kard to ubuntu ?
<prince> amma mitoonin sorce barname ha ro begiri va bad az compile kardan rooye har systeme linuxi nasb koni
<prince> ba che zabani?
<MOH3N> perl ya peyton
<prince> etela nadaram
<prince> baqiye dustan .....
<prince> ?
<MOH3N> shoma khodeton az kodom estefade mikonid ?
<prince> man yekarhayi ba php mikonam amma be soorate matni o text hastan va ba estefade az LAMP
<prince> ke taqriban niazi be mohite graphici nadare!
<prince> :D
<MOH3N> :D akhe man alan to win ba .net kar mikonam 1 jorie adat kartdam , vali dge nemikham crack estefade konam
<prince> avalesh yekami gij konande hast amma vaqti adat koni jalebe.
<MOH3N> man alan modemam ba lan vasle , khod akr be net vasl misham to win . to ubuntu chi mishe ? hamin jori e ya bayad tanzimate kahsi anjam bedam ?
<prince> modemet dhcp hast?
<MOH3N> yani chi ? modeme wimaxe
<MOH3N> be nasabesh goftam to linux ham kar mikone goft are
<prince> yani khodesh IP ro moshakas mikone?
<MOH3N> are
<prince> khob moshkeli nadare
<prince> vaqti OS load beshe in modem ha khodeshoon automatic be shabale vasl mishan
<MOH3N> merC :d
<prince> khahesh!
<MOH3N> shoma chand vagte linuxi shodin ?
<Matt__> salam
<Matt__> ye soa, dashtam
<Matt__> ye soal dashtam
<Matt__> mitonam beporsam?
<Matt__> ????
<prince> yeki 2 sali mishe1
<prince> befarmaeed
<Matt__> jan?
<Matt__> khob 1
<Matt__> merc prince
<Matt__> man 1 maahe ke daram ba ubuntu kar mikonam
<Matt__> az windows mohajerat kardam be ubuntu
<prince> ok
<Matt__> allan nemitonam ke tooye forum prince sabte naam konam
<Matt__> chon modire forum baste in bakhsh ro
<Matt__> yani bakhshe sabte naam
<prince> wait
<Matt____> man sign out shodam
<Matt____> pm haye man ro didin prince?
<Matt____> ?
<prince> ye lahze
<Matt____> ok
<Matt____> merc
<prince> bale didam
<Matt____> aya invitation bayad dashte basham?
<Matt____> shoma mitoonid behem begid chetor mitoonam tooye forum sabte naam konam?
<Matt____> chon ba modire site ham dar ertebat nistam va nemidoonam bayad chi kar konam
<Matt____> Prince rahnamayim mikoni plz?
<prince> tooye qesmate shaksi bekhoonidesh
<prince> az balaye hamin kadr
<Matt____> :)
<Matt____> didam peyghametoon ro
<prince> ok
<MOH3N> :d injaro liste app haie moadel win dar linux http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#42 :-p
<ahmad> سلام
<ahmad> من کمک میخوام
<ahmad> فارسی ساز کبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> کسی نیست
<ahmad> ای بابا
<genjix> anyone seen mohi?
<genjix> need him to message me about something
<ahmad> فارسی
<ahmad> کسی نیست فارسی تایپ کنه جواب منو بده
<ahmad> اینا چیه میاد
<ahmad> sudotux [~sudotux@93.110.134.217] has joined #ubuntu-ir
<ahmad> یعنی چی؟
<sudotux> ahmad: چی یعنی چی ؟
<ahmad> من فارسی ساز کوبونتو رو میخوام
<ahmad> مودم دایل اپ دارم چیکار کنم
<ahmad> میخوام اینترنت وصل بشم توی لینوکس
<ahmad> درست کمک میکنید ؟
<prince> aval scan modem ro dl kon
<ahmad> PCI CX11252-11 Soft Modem
<ahmad> PCI CX11252-11 Soft Modem
<prince> bad oun ro extract kon va tooye  log file oun bebin cheap modemet chie
<ahmad> مودم اینه
<prince> bad too in safhe driver modemet ro peyda kon
<prince> http://linmodems.org/
<prince> bad ba ppp connect sho
<ahmad> میشه فارسی تایپ کنی
<ahmad> ؟
<ahmad> و از اول بگی
<prince> csan modem رو دانلود کن.
<prince> scanmodem
<ahmad> ؟
<genjix> bitcoin.org <-- check it our persians
<genjix> you need it more than us
<prince> بعد توی فایل گزارش نگاه کن ببین نوع چیپ مودمن چیه
<ahmad> از کجت؟
<ahmad> ارز کجا؟
<ahmad> از کجا؟
<prince> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/board,15.0.html
<prince> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<prince> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<ahmad> نوشته
<prince> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<ahmad> Warning: You triggered the wiki's surge protection by doing too many requests in a short time. Please make a short break reading the stuff you already got. When you restart doing requests AFTER that, slow down or you might get locked out for a longer tim
<prince> توی این لین بخون
<prince> http://www.licence.mihanblog.com/post/82
<ahmad> داره دانلود میشه
<prince> توی انجمن یه نگاه بنداز
<prince> مشکلت حل میشه
<ahmad> نمیشه عضو شد
<ahmad> توی http://www.ubuntu.ir/irc
<prince> چرا؟
<ahmad> سکن مودمو دانلود کردم
<ahmad> حالا چیکار کنم
<ahmad> برنامه ای بری اجرا نیست
<prince> http://www.licence.mihanblog.com/post/82
<prince> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<prince> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<ahmad> نوع فابلش gz
<prince> http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/DialupModemHowto
<McPels> سلام
<McPels> من اخیرا وقتی توی سافت ور سنتر برنامه نصب مب کنم
<McPels> به جای این که بنویسه installing x%
<McPels> می نویسه applying changes
<McPels> و این اپلایینگ هیچ وقت تموم نمیشه!
<McPels> چیکار باید بکنم؟
<lllhamedlll> salam
<lllhamedlll> khaste nabashid
<lllhamedlll> ye soale fanni daram ke harchi search mikonam javabaye motfavet mishnavam
<lllhamedlll> ki mitoone komaki be maa beresooone?
<lllhamedlll> agha komak
<lllhamedlll> :D
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<lllhamedlll> من می خواهم اوبونتو نصب کنم
<lllhamedlll> تو سایت ها نوشته بود اگه دی وی دی رو بذارم
<lllhamedlll> و با اوتوران نصب کنم
<lllhamedlll> خودش 5 گیگشو بر می داره
<lllhamedlll> مثله بچه ادم نصب میشه
<lllhamedlll> جدای از ویندوز
<lllhamedlll> ولی خیلی جاها نوشتند باید 10 گیگ رو موقع نصب به صورت بوت جدا کرد(بکنه)
<lllhamedlll> به دستور ما
<lllhamedlll> و به فرمت دلخواهش در بیاره
<lllhamedlll> حالا من چکنم؟
<lllhamedlll> اون روش اول جواب میده؟
<WhiteCrow1> شما برای این که ubuntu رو جدای از ویندوز نصب کنید وقتی به مرحله پارتیشن بندی می رسید ۱ پارتیشن روت بسازی ۱ sawp که اندازش ۲ برابر رم باشه و ۱ home که اندازش رو دلخواه تعیین می کنید . گوگل هم کنید بد نیست
 * WhiteCrow1 brb 30 min
<lllhamedlll> یعنی اون روش اول جواب نمیده؟
<aliva> lllhamedlll: بفرما!
<lllhamedlll> من نگرفتم رئیسمون چی گفت
<lllhamedlll> میشه شما واضح تر بگی؟
<lllhamedlll> سوالمو خوندید؟
<aliva> دارم می‌خونم
<lllhamedlll> :D:D:D:D:D:D
<lllhamedlll> ایها الناس مثله اینکه سوال سختی پرسیدم
<lllhamedlll> اگه میشه همه با هم هم فکری کنید یه جوابی به من بدید
<lllhamedlll> با تشکر قبلی
<aliva> ببین اقا من نمی‌فهمم مشککلت چیه
<aliva> الان کجا گیر کردی؟
<aliva> داری با wubi نصب می‌کنی چی؟
<lllhamedlll> اول راهم
<lllhamedlll> می خوام مستقل نصبش کنم
<lllhamedlll> تازه کارم
<lllhamedlll> اون جوری با اوتوران نصب مشه بی هیچ مشکلی
<aliva> خوب با سیدی بوت کن ونصبش کن
<aliva> بعد برو تو manual
<lllhamedlll> بوت کنم یا تحت ویندوز نصب کنم؟
<aliva> اگه فقط برای تست می‌خای نصب کنی همون ویندوزی کفایت می‌کنه
<lllhamedlll> اهان
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> میشه بعد از مانوئل را بگید
<aliva> اگه هم می‌خای باش کار کنی! بترکونی از طریق بوت نصب کن
<lllhamedlll> بعد از manual ؟؟؟؟؟؟
<aliva> هیچی پارتیشن بندی کن!٬
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال
<aliva> هام؟
<lllhamedlll> اگه سخت افزارمو نشناخت
<lllhamedlll> چه کنم
<aliva> تا حالا با دیسکش بوت کردی؟
<lllhamedlll> درایور مخصوصشو که ندارم
<lllhamedlll> نه
<lllhamedlll> در مرحله تحقیقاتم
<lllhamedlll> راهنماشو دان کردم
<aliva> معمولا سخت افزارتا می‌شناسه
<lllhamedlll> اخه تازه لپ تاپ خریدم
<aliva> دیسکو بزار یه بار بوت کن!
<lllhamedlll> خدا خیرت بده خیر از جوونیتون ببنید بازم به مرام شما
<aliva> ببین چطوره
<lllhamedlll> چشم
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
<aliva> قبلنا که دیسکش زنده بوذ
<aliva> یعنی بدون نصب می‌شد تست کنی
<aliva> الانو نمی‌دونم
<lllhamedlll> اره الانم هست
<lllhamedlll> سوال دیگه
<lllhamedlll> از ویندوز به فایل هاش دسترسی دارم؟
<lllhamedlll> یا دو تاشون از هم جدان؟
<aliva> نه ویندوز درایواتا نمی‌شناسه البته یه برنامه های برای این کار بود ولی فعلا بی خیال
<aliva> اوبنتو درایوای ویندوز می‌شناسه
<lllhamedlll> چه قدر بدم به اوبونتو؟
<aliva> (ببینم مگه دیسک زنده نیست؟) الان باید کلا محیطو ببینی بتونی کار کنی
<lllhamedlll> الان لپ تاپ خوابیده
<lllhamedlll> دارم با پی سی سرچ می کنم
<aliva> ساعت کوک کن بیدار شه!
<lllhamedlll> شرمنده:D
<lllhamedlll> چقدر بدم بهش
<aliva> چی؟ نمی‌فهمم
<lllhamedlll> تو اون پارتیشن بندی چند گیگ بهش اختصاص بدهم
<aliva> اها!
<aliva> حداقال ۱۰ گیگ
<aliva> فرمتشم بزار
<aliva> ext4
<aliva> nount point
<aliva> هم بزار
<aliva> /
<aliva> رمت چنده؟
<lllhamedlll> 4
<lllhamedlll> 64 بیتشم دارم دان می کنم
<aliva> ۴ گیگ رم بسه به نظرم نمی‌خاد swap بسازی
<lllhamedlll> اخرش چی شد زیر دیپلم بگو
<lllhamedlll> فرمت پارتیشنشو بذارم swap
<lllhamedlll> ?
<aliva> ext4
<lllhamedlll> این swap چیه
<aliva> یه پارتیشن دیگه هم بساز
<aliva> ext4
<aliva> /home
<aliva> فضا هم هر قدر می‌خای بده
<lllhamedlll> پس 10 گیگ ext4
<aliva> اطلاعات شخصی می‌ره اونجا (تو مایه های
<lllhamedlll> پارتیشن دومی دلخواه
<aliva> mydocument
<aliva> تو پینودز
<lllhamedlll> دومیه با چه فرمتی؟
<aliva> ext4
<aliva> هر دو ext4
<lllhamedlll> اهان
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
<lllhamedlll> لطف کردید
<aliva> خواهش
<lllhamedlll> نکنه بزنه کل یه درایومو پاک کنه؟
<aliva> فکر نکنم
<lllhamedlll> این swap رو نگفتید چیه؟؟
<aliva> رم رو هارد
<aliva> چون رمت زیاده فکر نکنم لازم داشته باشی
<lllhamedlll> اهان
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال دیگه
<lllhamedlll> سی پی یوم
<lllhamedlll> ci7
<lllhamedlll> توربو می زنه
<lllhamedlll> باید به این بشناسونمش؟
<aliva> بابا اگه cpu تو نشناسه که سیستم بالا نمی‌اد!
<aliva> خودش می‌شناسه
<lllhamedlll> نه اون قابلیتشو می گم
<lllhamedlll> اخه خودش 1.6 هستش
<lllhamedlll> تا 2.8 توربو می کنه
<aliva> والا تو اطلاعات ندارم در این زمینه
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
<lllhamedlll> یه سوال دیگه
<aliva> بله
<lllhamedlll> مگه نمیگید اوبونتو به درایو های ویندوزم دسترسی داره؟
<lllhamedlll> پس اون پارتیشن دومی برای چیه؟
<aliva> دسترسی داره می‌تونی اطلاعات ویندوزتو ببینی
<aliva> اون پارتیشن مال user هاست
<aliva> اطلاعات تنظیمات برنامه ها می‌ره اونجا
<aliva> *اطلاعات و تنظیمات
<lllhamedlll> اگه نباشه چی؟
<aliva> هیچی اونوقت تو پارتیشن اولیه می‌ریزه
<aliva> اونقت مجبوری پارتیشن دومی تو بزرگتر بگیری
<lllhamedlll> و اگر پر بشه پراسز سخت میشه درسته؟
<aliva> بدی دیگش این که اگه خواستی یه لیتوکس دیگه نصب کنی مجبوری اون پارتیشنو فرمت کنی
<aliva> یعنی همه اطلاعات می‌ره هوا
<lllhamedlll> اوکی
<aliva> بستگی دارخ
<lllhamedlll> اوکی
<lllhamedlll> ممنون از وقتی که به من دادید
<lllhamedlll> دیگه مزاحم نمیشم
<lllhamedlll> بای
<aliva> lllhamedlll: اگه مشکلی پیش اومد بگو
<lllhamedlll> شرمنده دوباره مزاحم میشم
<lllhamedlll> الان رفتمبرای نصب
<lllhamedlll> تو مرحله پارتیشن هستم
<lllhamedlll> گفتید manual
<lllhamedlll> میتونم یه سوال دیگه بپرسم؟؟؟
<aliva> بفرما
<lllhamedlll> الان رفتم برای نصب
<lllhamedlll> تو قسمت پارتیشن
<aliva> خوب؟
<lllhamedlll> فرمودید manual
<lllhamedlll> درایو هامو نشون میده
<aliva> خوب
<lllhamedlll> الان اگه بخوام یه قسمت از همون c
<lllhamedlll> که ویندوز روشه رو بردارم
<lllhamedlll> چیو بزنم؟
<aliva> توی
<aliva> application
<aliva> یه برنامه به اسم terminal پیدا کن
<aliva> توش وارد کن
<aliva> sudo gparted
<aliva> و انتر کن
<lllhamedlll> والا اینا که می گید نیست هیچکودوم
<lllhamedlll> اینا هست
<lllhamedlll> new partition table
<lllhamedlll> add /change / dlelet
<lllhamedlll> delet*
<lllhamedlll> revert
<hosein> salam
<aliva> اون بالا! اونجایی که ساعته!
<hosein> سلام
<hosein> کسی میتونه کمک کنه ؟؟
<hosein> :(
<aliva> !ask
<lubotu3> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dark-sun> سلام
<lllhamedlll> نیست والا
<lllhamedlll> اصلا یه کاری
<lllhamedlll> اگه با partition magic
<lllhamedlll> یه 10 تا از c جدا کنم
<lllhamedlll> اتفاقی برای ویندوز میافته؟
<aliva> lllhamedlll: نمی‌دونم فکر نکنم
<dark-sun> تا جایی که یادمه
<dark-sun> پارتیشن مجیک از فضای خالی می‌تونست
<dark-sun> shrink
<dark-sun> کنه.
<hosein> مدیر انجمن کیه ؟؟؟؟
<lllhamedlll> باز هم ممنون
<dark-sun> البته من مشکلاتی با
<hosein> چرا عضویت غیر فعال شده ؟؟؟
<dark-sun> norton partition magic
<dark-sun> داشتم
<nixoeen> hosein: email bezan azashun bepors
<dark-sun> کل هاردم رو یکبار به فنا داد
<hosein> ممنون
<dark-sun> من
<dark-sun> powerQuest partition magic
<dark-sun> رو پیشنهاد می‌کنم
<nixoeen> dark-sun: norton ?
<dark-sun> بهتره
<dark-sun> آره
<hosein> کسی پردوس نصب کرده ؟؟
<dark-sun> nixoeen: آره
<lllhamedlll> پس چه کنم من؟
<dark-sun> من نصب نکردم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: powerQuest partition magic
<dark-sun> رو امتحان کن
<dark-sun> اگه هم مجبوری که همون نورتن رو به کار بگیر
<lllhamedlll> paragon هم هست اگه اشتباه نکنم درسته؟
<lllhamedlll> maragon partition manager
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم والله! شایدم اسمش عوض شده
<nixoeen> dark-sun: aha, ok! Ghadim akhe maale Symantic nabud
<lllhamedlll> paragon*
<dark-sun> چیزی که من گفتم از آرشیو خاطراتم بود!
<lllhamedlll> لطف کردید ایشالا جبران کنیم
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: np ;)
<lllhamedlll> با توجه به اینکه رمم 4 هست اگه swap بذارم بهتره و اگه بذارم چقدر بذارم؟
<dark-sun> سواپ کاملا سفارشیه!
<dark-sun> من بودم می‌دادم خود توزیع تعیینش کنه
<lllhamedlll> ok
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
<dark-sun> قربانت
<dark-sun> سواپ گمونم حداکثر ۲ گیگ بود درسته؟
<lllhamedlll> نیدونم
<lllhamedlll> تازه همین الان قهمیدم چی هست
<dark-sun> lllhamedlll: http://khuzestanlug.ir/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=221
<dark-sun> مقاله‌اش رو بخون
<lllhamedlll> من الان ورژن 10.10 رو گذاشتم دان بشه
<dark-sun> اطلاعات خوبی در مورد پارتیشن بندی می‌ده
<lllhamedlll> ولی 9 رو دارم
<lllhamedlll> به نظرتون فرق زیادی دارن؟
<lllhamedlll> tnx
<dark-sun> هووم... فرق که دارن! ۱۰ جدیدتره!
<dark-sun> :)
<lllhamedlll> اره ولی برای من تازه کار چی؟
<dark-sun> اونقدرا فرق ندارن که مبهوت بشین
<lllhamedlll> 64 یا 32 بودن  چی؟
<lllhamedlll> تاثیری تو اجرا داره؟
<dark-sun> اگه نمی‌دونی سیستمت چیه ۳۲ بیت نصب کن
<lllhamedlll> شنیدم ddr3 ها با 64 راحت ترن
<dark-sun> اگه کار سنگین می‌کنی یا رم بیشتر از ؟؟ داری باید ۶۴ بیت نصب کنی
<dark-sun> ؟؟ چقدر بود بچه‌ها؟
<lllhamedlll> دست شما درد نکنه این قدر ها هم گاگول نیستم:((
<lllhamedlll> :))
<dark-sun> کارت درسته رفیـــــــــق
<dark-sun> ;)
<lllhamedlll> :))
<lllhamedlll> اختیار داری ..حق دارید سوالام خیلی دست پایینه
<lllhamedlll> :)
<dark-sun> پرسیدن عیب نیست، ندانستن عیب است
<dark-sun> تبصره: بد جواب دادن عیب اسنت
<dark-sun> تبصره۲: پیچوندن عیب است
<the-light> lllhamedlll: age cpu o bus address o ram khubi o.. darin 64bit soratesh behtare
<lllhamedlll> تو لایوش میشه فهمید میشناسه سخت افزارمو یا نه؟منظورم اینه که تعیین کننده هست؟
<lllhamedlll> asus n82jq :ci7 1.6-ram4 ddr3-vga:gt335
<lllhamedlll> ممنون جناب the light
<dark-sun> دارم یک مقاله می‌نویسم...
<dark-sun> دعا کنین خوب بشه
<B_Z> dark-sun, salam
<B_Z> dark-sun, belakhare oomadin
<B_Z> salam be hame
<dark-sun> رفته بودم شام
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> این بنده خدا که رفت!
<venom> salam do0stan man dafe avale ke o0madam inja aya site dige ozv nemigire?
<dark-sun> مشکل فنی پیش اومده. حل می‌شه
<dark-sun> سایت =! تالار گفتگو
<venom> tnx taze varede donyaye linux shodam kolan mokham alan pore soale!
<dark-sun> خوراکی رو باید خورد
<dark-sun> آب رو باید نوشید
<dark-sun> سوال رو هم باید پرسید
<dark-sun> :)
<venom> آخه اینقدر سوالا زیاده که یادم میره!
<venom> gyachi رو دانلود کردم
<venom> پسوند فایلش tar.gz
<venom> هست
<venom> اکستراکت ش می کنه
<venom> اما نمیدونم چیکارش کنم حالا!
 * dark-sun is good
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<dark-sun> من آپدیت کردم منو‌های ایکس چت رفته
<dark-sun> کسی می‌دونه چرا؟ یا چطوری می‌شه برش گردوند؟
<dark-sun> stumbleupon
<dark-sun> رو هم فیل کردن!
<dark-sun> نمی‌خوام نمی‌خوام ... آخه چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟
<dark-sun> :'(
<arastoo-s> dark-sun: azizam in ja chanal e arvah e in ja ? napors boro chanal hai khareji ke rikht o ghiafash ham be chanal bekhor e
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<dark-sun> :))
<WhiteCrow1> to jai ke hamash 18 ta user dare o har kodom alaki mian bara del khosh koni nemishe goft chanal ke
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: ^
<WhiteCrow1> khodai man moghe hai alafi miam in ja
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: کارت درسته
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: راستش الان کلی دپ زدم
<dark-sun> سایت بوکمارکینگ مورد علاقه‌ام
<dark-sun> یعنی
<dark-sun> تنها سایت بوکمارکینگ مورد علاقه‌ام رو ...
<dark-sun> :'(
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: ekhtiar dari be ghol e 1 ki az bax khili vazeh va mobarham e ke man hich kharinistam
<dark-sun> الهی جز جیگر بگیرن
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: چیزی نوشیدی؟
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1: بده ما هم بنوشیم از باده...
<dark-sun> به من امشب ای ساقی بده می دریا دریا
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: hehe na
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun: bia MSG
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
 * dark-sun leaves...
<dark-sun> ها ها درستش کردم
<dark-sun> ایکس چت رو می‌گم
<dark-sun> جهت ذکر در آرشیو
<dark-sun> برای برطرف کردن این مشکل در قسمتی که مربوط به کانال/سرور هستش راست کلیک می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> بعدش از منوی
<dark-sun> view
<dark-sun> Menu bar
<dark-sun> رو استاد می‌کنیم
<dark-sun> به همین سادگی!
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-05
<cameloss> salam khaste nabashid. to nasb php ru eclipse moshkel daram va niaz be komak daram
<cameloss> dusatan mitunand rahnamaii konand?
<cameloss> dustan aziz, ba php va eclipse moshkel daram mitunid rahnamaii befarmaiid?
<cameloss> kasy nist ke komak kone? alooooooooooooooooooo
<Omid> salaaam
<cameloss> salam
<cameloss> shoma ba eclipse ashnaii darid?
<Omid> moshkeletun ro beporsid
<cameloss> mersi
<cameloss> eclipse ro nasb kardam
<cameloss> ba perspective haie java va c/c++
<cameloss> hala perspective php ro dl kardam
<cameloss> vali nemidunam chetory bayad behesh ezafe konam
<lxsameer> cameloss: moshgelet chie
<cameloss> salam duste aziz
<cameloss> eclipse ro nasb kardam
<cameloss> avvalesh faghat java bud
<lxsameer> cameloss: c va java ro niaz dari ?
<cameloss> baad az tu synaptic c/c++ ro peida kardam va behesh ezafe kardam
<cameloss> har 2 ro mikham
<cameloss> vali php az una mohemtare
<cameloss> php ro dl kardam
<cameloss> vali nemidunam chetor behesh ezafe konam
<lxsameer> khob un php o extract kon
<cameloss> kardam
<lxsameer> cameloss: ow eclipse ro az tu repo nasb kardi
<cameloss> na
<cameloss> nemidunam chie
<cameloss> man taze karam vallah
<lxsameer> cameloss: eclipse ro download kardi ya az tu synaptic nasb kardi ?
<cameloss> na az synaptic
<cameloss> vali php tu synaptic nabud
<cameloss> unu joda dl kardam
<lxsameer> cameloss: khob age dorost yadam bashe tu menu e help ye menu entry dare ke mituni bahash plugin nasb koni
<lxsameer> cameloss: ye ghesmat dare ke URL e plugin e php ro midi khodesh nasb mikone vasat
<lxsameer> cameloss: age yadam bashe hamunja mituni address e local bedi
<lxsameer> cameloss: in hameye chizi bud ke yadam miyumad
<cameloss> ye lahze test konam
<cameloss> bebakhshid aziz
<cameloss> na moteassefane chenin chizi nadare
<cameloss> khob duste man
<cameloss> shoma midunid bara php az che ide estefade konam behtar va rahat tare?
<lxsameer> cameloss: fekr mikonam hamun eclipse khub bashe vali behtare nazare dustai ke php kar mikonan ro ham beporsi
<cameloss> ok
<cameloss> mersi duste man
<cameloss> lotf kardi aziz
<lxsameer> cameloss: khahesh
<ali__> salam
<ali__> dostan ye moshkeli dashtam
<ali__> link download Vodei Multimedia Processor kilham kasi dare
<ali__> ?
<ali__> alooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ali__> dostan kasi hast?
<ali__> dostan ehtiaj shadid dashtam
<ali__> dostan kasi barname Vodei Multimedia Processor ro bara ubuntu dare
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> too shabakeye univ age bekham internet estefade konam
<Omid> bayad be http proxy login konam
<Omid> ama chetor mishe too seyere narm afzara az internet estefade kard?
<Omid> masalan to IM
<Omid> ??
<Omid> !!
<Omid> ya apt-get
<Omid> kasi mitune bege farghe sudi ba gksudo chie?
<Omid> sudo*
<awoir> salam
<awoir> mikham ubunto server 10.10 nasb konam
<awoir> 64 bit esh ro
<awoir> amma dasturate command lino balad nistam
<awoir> chetor mitunam ye visual stule nasb konam rush ?
<awoir> lotfan komak konin .
<awoir> btavakkoli , h0n3st , locobot_5 , lubotu3 , lxsameer , maleknet , mtux , Omid , RoozbehOnline , totimkopf , ubuntulog
<awoir> yekitun begin lotfan .
<lxsameer> awoir: aval inke khub nist hamaro highlight koni
<awoir> chetor mitunam ye visual stulye nasb konam ru Ubuntu server 10.10 ?
<lxsameer> awoir: dovom ham inke stulye chie ?
<awoir> Genum , kde ...
<awoir> salam
<lxsameer> awoir: 3vom ham inke age linux balad nisti behtare az desktop shuru koni
<awoir> sharmande hame , didam kesi javab nemide ...
<awoir> axe mixam server yad begiram
<RoozbehOnline> awoir: in visual stule ke migi chi hast ?
<lxsameer> awoir: axe mixi ? chi ?
<awoir> ye mohite visual mesle desktop , KDE
<awoir> akhe
<lxsameer> awoir: ru server hichvaght az injur chiza nasb nemikonan
<awoir> x = kh , :)
<RoozbehOnline> awoir: nashnidam
<awoir> bara masaele amniatish ?
<lxsameer> awoir: ye dalilesh une
<awoir> for securet issuse ?
<lxsameer> awoir: dar kol age taze linux shuru kardi desktop kheyli behtare vasat ta server
<awoir> 2 vvomisham hatman estefade az manabe e systeme ?
<lxsameer> awoir: are
<awoir> desktop o nasb kardam , ye 1 mahi bash kar kardam , hala mixam server nasb konam .
<awoir> amma mnbaee bara yad girish nadaram .
<awoir> shoma lotf konin ye ravesh bara nasbe ye visual style begin , bash kar konam , ra ke oftadam , miam command line .
<awoir> please
<lxsameer> awoir: aval inke begu desktop environment bejaye visual styel
<awoir> ok
<awoir> nemidunestam :)
<lxsameer> awoir: 2vom inke farghi nemikone desktop o yad begiri ya servero jofteshun yekian ama khob ye seri chizashun fargh mikone ke tu yadgiri tasiri nadare
<awoir> tu desktop ke valla nadidam command line o tad begiram .
<awoir> ta yad
<lxsameer> awoir: nadidi ?
<awoir> na valla ,
<lxsameer> awoir: tu gnome alt-f2 bezan benevis gnome-terminal
<lxsameer> va enter kon
<Omid> :D
<lxsameer> GNU/Linux e o terminalesh mage mishe tu ye distro nabashe
<awoir_> alt+F2 ro bezanam baad ?
<awoir_> DC shodam
<lxsameer> awoir_: gnome-terminal va enter
<lxsameer> GNU/Linux e o terminalesh mage mishe tu ye distro nabashe
<awoir_> tanzimate connection e ADSL ro ru modem config mikonam o miram nasbe ubuntu server
<lxsameer> awoir_: ye nasihat e baradarane
<lxsameer> awoir_: rahi ke entekhab kardi be birahe mire :)
<awoir_> hamun ja chetor ye desktop env... nasb konam ?
<lxsameer> sudo apt-get install gnome
<awoir_> midunam , in rah eshtebahe ,
<awoir_> ye manbaa moarefi kon bara yad giri Command haye ubuntu
<lxsameer> 5ta maghale tu technotux.org hast vase commandline ke mitune vase shuru khub bashe
<awoir_> tnx
<awoir_> lxsammer , id mano add kon mixam bishtar azat yad begiram
<awoir_> turanliam
<awoir_> lx
<awoir_> adres ine :
<awoir_> http://www.technotux.org/html/module-htmlpages-display-pid-72.html
<awoir_> ?
<awoir_> ؟
<awoir_> rh9-book-build070323     ro download kardam , tnx for all
<awoir_> felan bye
<hale1> salam
<hale1> کسی با rrd  )rrdtool( کار کرده؟
<krax> salam bacheha man mekham ye connection l2tp vpn besazam ama toi list vpnc va openvpn va pptp dare che kar konam
<krax> hich kas nabood
<amin_> salaam
<amin_> kommak mekham
<kraxi> help noo body
<kraxi> kommmak
<kraxi> khahesh tamana
<satanix7> kraxi: soalet ro bepors
<kraxi> salam
<kraxi> mekham l2tp connection besazam ama faghat pptp vpnc va openvpn ro daram
<kraxi> chekar konam
<kraxi> network-manager-(pptp&vpnc&openvpn) ro add kardam
<satanix7> kraxi: network-manager plugin e l2tp nadare, ino bebin: http://www.jacco2.dds.nl/networking/linux-l2tp.html
<satanix7> kraxi: in saade tare, baa openswan tozih daade: http://strongvpn.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=788
<hale> kasi mitone to rrd komakam kone?
<amin_> hi
<hossein842> 5
<mori64>  in error   "Your CPU is lacking expected security protection"     chetor bartarf mishe?
<mori64>   in error   "Your CPU is lacking expected security protection"     chetor bartarf mishe?
<mori64>   in error   "Your CPU is lacking expected security protection"     chetor bartarf mishe?
<ramzi_> hi
<Ehsan> salam
<dark-sun> سلام که سلام
<dark-sun> Ehsan: احسان تویی بابا؟
<dark-sun> بچه‌ها این احسان همون احسانه؟
<dark-sun> اولی: می‌گم «روی» همون «مس» هست دیگه؟
<Bersam> دومی؟
<dark-sun> دومی: نه بابا «روی»  الیاژ مسه!
<dark-sun> مندلیف رو تصور کنین توی قبر!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> یکی دیگه هم هست سیاسیه. نمی‌شه بگم
<dark-sun> :S
<dark-sun> کسی
<dark-sun> boxee
<dark-sun> رو نصب کرده؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: چی هست؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: Boxee is the best way to watch movies, TV shows and clips from the Internet on your TV.
<dark-sun> ولی روی اوبونتو هم نصب می‌شه گویا
<dark-sun> یک کلیپ سوتی خوشکل گرفتم از دسکتاپ خودم
<dark-sun> کجا آپ کنم؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: اون رو ندیدم ولی یه چیز دیگه هس من نصب کردم
<Bersam> dark-sun: dropbox?
<Bersam> dark-sun: اینی که من دارم اسمش
<Bersam> dark-sun: livestation
<Bersam> dark-sun: هست
<Bersam> dark-sun: البته بدون مشکل هم نیست :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: اوکی. گمونم بهتره قیدش رو بزنم
<dark-sun> :)
<dark-sun> دراپ باکس؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: برای آپلود کردن کلیپی که از دسکتاپت گرفتی
<dark-sun> Bersam: هووم.. ثبت نام می‌خواد؟
<dark-sun> من کارت اعتباریم رو گم کردم‌ ها!
<Bersam> dark-sun: :D
<Bersam> dark-sun: فکر کنم ۲ گیگ رایگانه ... :D
<Bersam> dark-sun: می‌خوای بهت لینک بدم بعد به من ۲۵۰ مگ رایگان فضا میده :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: اسپم مسپم چطور؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: از چه لحاظ؟ نه بابا سایت خوبیه ... یکی از موسساش ایرانیه ... از جای دیگه درآمد داره
<Bersam> dark-sun: سال تا ماه به من ایمیل نمی‌فرسته :)
<dark-sun> راستی من چند وقت پیش یک اکانت تیم درایو داشتم
<Bersam> dark-sun: خوبه
<Bersam> :D
<dark-sun> یعنی با اون نمی‌شه؟.. بگذار امتحان کنم
<Bersam> dark-sun: امتحانش کن!
<Bersam> dark-sun: این برنامهه که گفتی رو توی قارچ پیداش کردم ... گویا فورک شده هس
<Bersam> dark-sun: boxee  is a fork of the open source XBMC media center
<dark-sun> هووم.. تو فکر بودم فیلتر هست یا نه
<Bersam> dropbox?
<amirr> hey, anyone can help me about anti-filters?
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه اون رو دیدم.. باکسی رو گفتم
<dark-sun> amirr: برو عمو ما دنبال خلاف نیستیم
<dark-sun> دارک سان: پلیس سایبر اعلام کرده، شکستن فیلتر جرم است
<Bersam> dark-sun: بلهههه
<Bersam> dark-sun: هممم دو حالت داره امشب می‌زارمش دانلود شه و تستش می‌کنیم ... یا فیل هست یا فیل نیست!
<dark-sun> Bersam: بیکاری؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: اره ... :)
<Bersam> :D
<amirr> khalafe chi?
<amirr> man mikham azash estefade konam
<dark-sun> amirr: آروم دستات رو بگذار رو سرت رو از کیبورد فاصله بگیر.
<amirr> mikham bebinam bash mitunam rahat tu net karamo anjam bedam
<dark-sun> amirr: جرمت تا همین الان ثابت شده است
<amirr> ay baba
<dark-sun> amirr: می‌خوای کودتا راه باندازی؟ می‌خوای بگی فییلترینگ جلوی کار مردم رو می‌گیره؟
<amirr> linuxia ba mazem hasan
<dark-sun> بدم ***** ‌*** .. **** *** *** **
<dark-sun> ...
<dark-sun> کلا بایت کد شد!
<amirr> hm?
 * Bersam باز هم متذکر میشه که این کانال لاگ میشه :D
<amirr> yani age betunam code bedam, oke?
<amirr> bikhial ok man neminivisam khob
<amirr> :?
<amirr> asan kanal khube?
<amirr> jedi?
<dark-sun> amirr: پس چی؟ وصیت کن هموطن
<amirr> ino nasb konamo ina inja mitune adam javabe soalasho peida kone?
<dark-sun> Bersam: جوون خوبی بود.. می‌شناختمش از قدیما
<dark-sun> Bersam: آره امیر رو می‌گم. با هم دو گل کوجیک بازی می‌کردیم قدیما
<amirr> chie khubi bud?
<dark-sun> Bersam: نمی‌دونم از کی سیاسی شد
<dark-sun> Bersam: یک شب گرفتن بردنش
<amirr> ay baba...
<dark-sun> دیگه هم ازش خبری نشد.. ای روزگار. راستی مختار نامه رو دیدی؟
<dark-sun> خیلی باحال بود این قسمتش
 * dark-sun fekr mikone : che yadbude kutahi az 1 refigh...
<amirr> are harshab mibinam!
<dark-sun> علی آقا: آقا اینجا کانال اوبونتو هستش! لطفا موضوعات خارج از اوبونتو/لینوکس رو مطرح نکنین
<dark-sun> mellat :S
<dark-sun> رفت بنده خدا!
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> من موندم چجوری از تیم درایو لینک پابلیک بگیرم
<dark-sun> :?
<dark-sun> viemo
<dark-sun> ای بابا!
<everplays> ashkan, salaam dude, haji 5shanbe miyay perag?
<ashkan> everplays: aare.
<everplays> ashkan, perfect, faghat in . tahe neveshtat mano koshte :)
<ashkan> everplays: jomle asaasan baayad tahesh noghte baashe dige, vaellaa ke mishe cherto pert.
<dark-sun> Bersam: هستی؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: kهستم
<dark-sun> Bersam: آپلودش کردم
<dark-sun> Bersam: تو پرشین گیگ!
<dark-sun> Bersam: http://dark-sun303.persiangig.com/video/unsecure-guake.ogv
<Bersam> dark-sun: اوووق!
<dark-sun> 1.3 mb
<Bersam> بزار با رپید لیچ لیچش کنم!
<everplays> ashkan, haji mtux migoft dare app-i ke to devel mikardi ro develop mikone, bargasht goft ke: "nemidoonam, ama shayad az iran rafte bashe". albate irix goft ke hanooz narafti ama vaghti mtux goft pishe khodam goftam chera in mardak amar nadad gozasht raft
<Bersam> اصلا خوشم نمی‌اد ازش
<ashkan> everplays: kodoom?
<dark-sun> Bersam: منم دل خوشی ازش ندارم ولی لنگه کفش در بیابان نعمتی است
<everplays> ashkan, daghigh nemidoonam ama mtux alaan too pars pooyesh-e
<Bersam> dark-sun: از مو خرس کندن هم غنمیته
<dark-sun> Bersam: کاچی به ز هیچی
<Bersam> بعله
<dark-sun> Bersam: مشاعره ضرب المثلی شده!
<dark-sun> :D
<Bersam> ایول چقدر حجمش کمه؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: با چی گرفتی؟
<Bersam> :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: گفتم که دو مگ هم نمی‌شه
<Bersam> دانلودش کردم
<dark-sun> gtk record my desktop
<dark-sun> اسمش رو دقیق نمی‌دونم. بچه خوبیه
<dark-sun> ;)
<dark-sun> جدیدا یکم خر بازی در میاره. دکمه‌ی
<dark-sun> advanced
<dark-sun> دیگه کار نمی‌ده
<Bersam> dark-sun: خب حالا نکتش چی بود :D
<dark-sun> فکر کنم هرز شده. باید عوضش کنم
<Bersam> جگوار؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: نفهمیدی؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: کرنل دستی کامپایل کردی؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: پسورد رو تایپ شده نشون داد
<Bersam> dark-sun: عجب ...
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه بابا. کرنلش فابریکه
<Bersam> dark-sun: اخه وقتی دستی کانفیگ می‌کنی یه قسمتش هس این رو می‌پرسه که اسمش چی باشه
<dark-sun> Bersam: عمدا گفتم فابریک باشه
<dark-sun> Bersam: $HOSTNAME
<Bersam> dark-sun: خب منم وقتی یه بار اشتباه می‌زنم پسورد دوم رو که می‌خوام تایپ کنم ... نشون میده بعد که پسورد رو می‌اد دیگه نشون نمی‌ده
<dark-sun> من جگواره
<dark-sun> یعنی چی؟
<Bersam> ببین تا این که بخواد بار دوم پسورد رو بپرسه یه فاصله‌ای می‌افته
<Bersam> یعنی برای این که پسورد قبلی رو چک کنه و بفهمه اشتباهه
<Bersam> بعد وقتی من پسوردم رو می‌زنم تایپش می‌کنه
<Bersam> متوجه منظورم میشی ... ولی اینی که تو زدی چیز دیگه‌ایست
<dark-sun> Bersam: هووم.. خب فکر کنم مال منم همینه دیگه
<Bersam> dark-sun: اوکی پس ...
<Bersam> dark-sun: چیز خاصی نیس...
<dark-sun> Bersam: مشکل ریشه‌ایه
<dark-sun> Bersam: باید به ریچارد و لینوس بگیم
<Bersam> dark-sun: yani az root moshkel dare?
<dark-sun> Bersam: نه دیگه! این مشکل ریشه‌ایه. می‌تونه به گنو برگرده یا
<dark-sun> حتی به کرنل
<dark-sun> ریچارد باید مطلع باشه. لینوکس هم باید فکری بکنه
<dark-sun> اگه نمی‌تونه این مشکل رو برطرف کنه
<dark-sun> باید از کرنل بره بیرون
<dark-sun> >:D
<Bersam> dark-sun: اره ... به میلینگ لیست ها سندش کن
<dark-sun> Bersam: ولش کن! بگذار چهار بار هکشون کنن حساب کار دستشون بیاد
<dark-sun> همش ادعا می‌کنن امنیت امنیت
<dark-sun> گور باباشون!
<dark-sun> اگه مسلمون بودن شاید می‌شد کمکشون کرد
<ashkan> aahaa, man az parspooyesh oomadam biroon.
<dark-sun> یک مشت ملحد بی‌دین!
<ashkan> fahmidam roo chi daare kaar mikone, roo ICAP server.
<dark-sun> Bersam: یکم از خودت بگو؟ پروژه‌ها چطورن؟
<Bersam> ashkan: چی‌کار می‌کنه؟ :D من ای‌اس‌پیم از برنامه‌ی اینا استفاده می‌کنه ... :D
<Bersam> dark-sun: سلام می‌رسونن ... همه چی آرومه ...
<dark-sun> Bersam: کدوم آی اس پی هستی؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: پیشگامان
<dark-sun> Bersam: آی پی بده هکت کنیم
<dark-sun> :P
<dark-sun> Bersam: پیشگامان؟ کدوم شهر؟
<Bersam> dark-sun: نمی‌تونی :D رمز مودمم رو عوض کردم :D
<Bersam> dark-sun: اصفهان :D
<ashkan> hmm, Bersam man motasefaane too terminal am, nemitoonam bekhoonam chi gofti. Farsi support nemikone terminalam motasefaane.
<dark-sun> Bersam: گفتم شاید یزد باشی
<dark-sun> Bersam: اونجا پیشگامان کویر دارن
<Bersam> ashkan: migam chi kar mikone? man isp am is barnameeye ina estefade mikone :D pnj.ir
<ashkan> Bersam: man roo IBSng naboodam.
<ashkan> ehtemaalan manzooret IBSng e.
<ashkan> inaa yek seri project e jodaayi boodan.
<ashkan> ye ICAP server va room-be-divaar vaaghean, yek system e filtering e URL-based.
<Bersam> ashkan: baleee
<ashkan> motasefam baraaye khodam ke dovvomi ro anjaam daadam.
<dark-sun> ashkan: ma har chi mikeshim az daste shomas! ;) :))
 * everplays wants to kill ashkan 
<Bersam> ashkan: hehe ... :D
 * dark-sun gives everplays a knife .
 * dark-sun picks up a shotgun
 * everplays prefers hand
<ashkan> dark-sun, Bersam: inaa albate intori mano gool zadan ke goftan mokhaaberaat ke already solution e filtering daare. ino edaaraate dolati o inaa mikhaan ke kaarmandaaneshoon too saa'at haaye edaari naran baazi konan o inaa. be kaareshoon beresan.
<Bersam> ashkan: ina che jori hastan? man yeseri yadame miomaddan saresh kolah mizashtan
<ashkan> vali khob, vaaghean reghat-angiz bood ke man haazer shodam chenin kaari anjaam bedam.
<Bersam> ashkan: ?:// in ro be tah url ezafe mikardim va baz mikard vali alan okey shode
<Bersam> ashkan: regexe?
<ashkan> Bersam: aare, oon string e host tooye request e http ro ye character e arbitrary e ASCII code <=32 ezaafe mikardan toosh bachehaa, mesle \t.
<ashkan> masalan Host: www.\tgoogle.com
<Bersam> hehe
<dark-sun> ashkan: khob az in tarfanda bishtar mizashtin. 10 ta, 20 ta masalan mizashtin!
<ashkan> standard e HTTP/1.1 mige ke hamchin request i malformed e baayad oon \t e az toosh strip beshe, vali system e filtering e zaaheran nemiyoomad ino strip kone, fekr mikard ye chize digast, pass esh mikard.
<Bersam> ::D
<dark-sun> Bersam: nakhand! dg kaar nemide k in
<ashkan> dark-sun: man solution e filtering e mokhaaberaat ro ke naneveshtam, oon chizi ke man neveshtam baraaye Parspooyesh neveshtam va ye mahsoole koochike sherkate ke checklist haashoono baahaash gonde konan.
<Bersam> dark-sun: na be sohbat to mikhandam :D
<ashkan> masalan began ke IBSng ham system e filtering e URL-based daare.
<dark-sun> ashkan: sabr kon bebinam. ip client haye motekhalef ro ham log mikardin?
<ashkan> mamoolan vaghti ke mahsoolaateshoon ro moghaayese mikonan baa baghiye, mesle netbill masalan.
<ashkan> dark-sun: ini ke man neveshtam aare, ye logger daare ke baste be verbosity ish IP e client o server o hame chi ro log mikone.
<ashkan> maale mokhaaberaat ro nemidoonam (hatman ye chizi daaran dige).
<dark-sun> ashkan: midooni vojoode chenin logi to kheyli keshvara ghanooni nist!
<dark-sun> ashkan: yani kasi hagh nadare safahate webi k 1 client mibine ro log kone!
<everplays> soal ine ke mitoonan az oon log estefade konan ya na, vaghti roozi 2Billion record bokhore rasman estefade-i nadare
<dark-sun> ya azashoon bahrebardari kone. be har nahv
<ashkan> dark-sun: na etefaaghan. kaamelan ghaanooniye. vali ye seri nahaad hastan va khode yek seri az ISP haa (chand taa tooye UK masalan) ke daaran anonymous mikonan baa ye seri tarfand haaye ghaanooni va nahaad haayi mese ACLU va EFF.
<dark-sun> everplays: masa'ale sare emkane sooe estefade ast
<ashkan> vali kollan ke kheili ham tashvigh mikonan ke in log haaro daashte baashan, be khaatere masaleye amniyate melli o inaa.
<dark-sun> ashkan: bale ba mojaveze rasmi az dolat. vali na isp sare kooche va3 khodesh log kone va bahre bardari kone
<ashkan> dark-sun: khob asaasan dolat kheili az ISP haaro force mikone (albate keshvar be keshvar fargh daare, vali masalan dar America va UK intoriye) ke hatman log konan.
<ashkan> asaasan UK kheili traffic control mikone.
<ashkan> bad az daastaane bomb gozaariye london o inaa.
<ashkan> america ham bad az 11 september.
<dark-sun> ashkan: bale. oonja belade kofre agha! belade kofr!
<dark-sun> khoda khodesh hame ro ershad kone.
<dark-sun> ashkan: hala ba chi neveshti oon ro?
<dark-sun> ashkan: be kasi nemigam. man dahanam ghor3
<ashkan> dark-sun: vaaghean, in tabdil shod be kaabose zendegiye man vaaghean.
<ashkan> dark-sun: C e. database e poshtesh ham redis e.
<dark-sun> ashkan: na. hala. javoon budi 1 daste goli be ab dadi
<everplays> redis khodas :)
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ahan... bad web panel ham dasht dg?
<dark-sun> everplays: 3dash ro dar nayar. esmesham nashnidam! :S
<dark-sun> ashkan: ahan... bad web panel ham dasht dg?
<dark-sun> dark-sun: man nemidoonam
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ba to nabudam
<dark-sun> dark-sun: ey baba!
<dark-sun> Bersam: backgroundam ro doost dari?
<Bersam> dark-sun: na :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: bashe. farda avazesh mikonam :)
<Bersam> dark-sun: آفنر ... :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: bg khodet chie?
<Bersam> dark-sun: dentesh kardam
<Bersam> asbe
<Bersam> asb !
<dark-sun> Bersam: asb doost dari?
<Bersam> na !
<dark-sun> Bersam: manam azashoon mitarsam. be nazaram ziadi bozorgan
<Bersam> dark-sun: vali background tamizie !
<dark-sun> Bersam: ta hala pony nadidam. shayad doostesh dashte basham.
<dark-sun> Bersam: link midi?
<Bersam> alan ..
<dark-sun> afarin.. hooooraaaaa
<dark-sun> سرویس جدید پرشین گیگ: پرشین گیگ هندوانه‌ای!
<dark-sun> :S
<Bersam> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/wiki/File:Biandintz_eta_zaldiak_-_modified2.jpg
<dark-sun> Bersam: humm.. ba hale
<dark-sun> Bersam: zangule andakhte gardane asbe?
<Bersam> dark-sun: یه چیزی توی همین مایه ها :d
<Bersam> dark-sun: البته من سال تا ماه بک‌گراندم رو نمی‌بینم D:
<dark-sun> are, ajab asbe 'boz'ie
<dark-sun> Bersam: darket mikonam ;)
<Bersam> dark-sun: boz bodanesh ro check nakardam !
<dark-sun> Bersam: man chk kardam. 100% boz
<dark-sun> log filesh ham mojoode
<dark-sun> :)))
<dark-sun> Bersam: hala man 1 ax bet link midam. alan didamesh.
<Bersam> dark-sun: اوکی
<dark-sun> Bersam: bego chi be zehnet mire3
<dark-sun> Bersam: http://1x.com/photos/popular/week/39258/
<Bersam> یه مورچه که داره به من نگا می‌کنه و روی ۴ تا پاش ایستاده؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: hum.. in tosifesh bood ya chizi k be zehnet resid?
<dark-sun> :)
<Bersam> نه خب ! اگه بخوای اون جوری نگاه کنی
<Bersam> چیزی که به ذهنم رسید اینه که ببینم چه چیزی به ذهنم میرسه
<Bersam> بعد دیدم که چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه ! در نتیجه بیشتر نگاه کردم تا ببینم چه چیزی به ذهنم میرسه :D
<dark-sun> :)))
<Bersam> دیدم نتیجه‌ای نداره مورچه رو توصیف کردم!
<dark-sun> Bersam: کلی خندیدم. ای ول
<dark-sun> Bersam: کارت درسته. حال کردم
<Bersam> حقیقت بود!
<dark-sun> Bersam: چون حقیقت بود بامزه بود
<dark-sun> Bersam: حالا این یکی
<dark-sun> http://1x.com/photos/popular/week/39275/
<dark-sun> Bersam: چی شد؟
<dark-sun> everplays: تو بهش چیزی گفتی؟
<everplays> dark-sun, na, engar mokhaberat chizi behesh gofte :D ya alaan dare ba amme'e mokhaberat sohb@ mikone
<everplays> lol
<dark-sun> everplays: اون چاقو رو بده من. خطرناکه. یوقت ببینن مجازاتش سنگینه
<dark-sun> everplays: اون که اینجاست! دیشب هم پیش همسایه بود
<everplays> :P
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> everplays: در عجبم از این همه پهنای باند
<ashkan> dark-sun: aare, too khode IBSng bachehaa ye chizi dorost karde boodan ke redis ro update mikard.
<ashkan> man query az redis migereftam, tasmim migereftam ke filter beshe yaa nashe.
<dark-sun> ashkan: ertebate c ba web bishtar vasam mohem bud ashkan
<ashkan> dark-sun: oon application e baa web ertebaat nadaare.
<ashkan> application e baa database e redis kaar mikone.
<ashkan> oon web application e ham baa redis kaar mikone.
<dark-sun> ashkan: ahan. pas  az oonvar reddis ham  ba web kar mikard.
<ashkan> dark-sun: IBSng ro baa python neveshtan, redis e wrapper e python i daare, albate php ham daare.
<dark-sun> ok, gamoonam age bekham bishtar konjkav besham bayad src bekhoonam
<dark-sun> ashkan: btw, mer30
<ashkan> dark-sun: khaahesh.
<dark-sun> kasi pejman mishna3. az luge zanjan?
<dark-sun> Bersam: boodi, badesh naboodi!
<dark-sun> :)
<Bersam> dark-sun: اره این پیشگامان ساعت ۱ اینترنت رو قطع میکنه
<everplays> ashkan, alaan koja kar mikoni dude? ghasde azimat nadari/
<dark-sun> Bersam: khoda hedayateshoon kone
<ashkan> everplays: hich jaa.
<ashkan> cheraa everplays, be zoodi ehtemaalan.
<Bersam> dark-sun: اخه قبلا باگ داشت ... ما می‌زدیم یه ربع به یک وصل می‌شدیم ... بعد شبانه سرعتش خدا بود! روی ۱۰۰ تا حتی الان
<Bersam> dark-sun: روی ۳۰ تاس
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> نتیجه می‌گیریم که باگ‌ها همیشه *بد* نیستن
<Bersam> dark-sun: :D
<dark-sun> Bersam: حالا نظرت رو راجه به این یکی می‌گی؟
<dark-sun> Bersam: http://1x.com/photos/popular/week/39275/
<Bersam> dark-sun: :D ... پایه بود ... خوشمان آمد ... نظره خاصی ندارم ... دارم باکسی رو نصب می‌:نم D:
<Bersam> dark-sun: می‌خواد پایتون ۲.۴ کامپایل کنه!!!
<Bersam> dark-sun: 157MB ... !!!
<everplays> kheyli khoobe ashkan , 5shanbe bishtar sohb@ mikonim :)
<everplays> heh! che be moghe bood nick avaz kardanesh :D
<dark-sun> man dc shodam :(
<dark-sun> سیستم من منگل شده!
<dark-sun> توی گیمپ هیچکدوم از پنجره‌های فرعی (مثلا کلر یا هیو/ستوریشن) باز نمی‌شه.
<dark-sun> توی رکورد مای دسکتاپم اینجوریه
<dark-sun> گمونم یک باگ درست حسابی توی آپدیت اخیر بوده
<dark-sun> :(
<dark-sun> چه باحال!
<dark-sun> توی سیناپتک زدم
<dark-sun> dark-sun
<dark-sun> 3 ta package ovorde! :)
<dark-sun> ttg
#ubuntu-ir 2011-02-06
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> kasi ba dastoore xwit kar karde???
<lllhamedlll> سلام
<lllhamedlll> من بالاخره نصبش کردم
<lllhamedlll> ولی وقتی فایل صوتی یا تصویری باز می کنم میگه پلاگین مناسب نصب کنم میگم اره میگه به اینترنت وصل نیستی
<lllhamedlll> یعنی سخت افزارمو نشناخته؟
<lllhamedlll> ولی توی منو nvidia تنظیماتش هست
<the-light> lllhamedlll: codec haye sound && video ro nasb konin
<lllhamedlll> از کجا پیدا کنم؟
<lllhamedlll> یعنی سخت افزارمو شناخته؟
<the-light> lllhamedlll: dakhel forum ubuntu,ir ya google search konin miare baratun
<the-light> rabti be hardware nadare ini ke shoma migin!
<lllhamedlll> ممنون
<hale> salam
<hale> سوال مهمی دارم
<hale> استانداردی که اسمگذاری برای دومین ها رو میگه چیه؟
<hale> .com .net .gov and ....
<hale> اینا باید بین 2 تا 6 تا حرف داشته باشن
<hale> اما قواعد نامگذاری چیه؟
<hale> ‏‫سوال مهمی دارم
<hale> ستانداردی که اسمگذاری برای دومین ها رو میگه چیه؟
<hale>  .com .net .gov and ....
<hale> ‏‪‫اینا باید بین 2 تا 6 تا حرف داشته باشن
<hale> ‏‪ ‫اما قواعد نامگذاری چیه؟
<hale> ؟؟؟
<commander_> salam
<commander_> kasi mitone komak kone
<the-light> !ask | commander_
<lubotu3> commander_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Omid> salaam
<Omid> parsix.org filter shodeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Omid> hame midunid?????
<ali_>  برنامه ای برای مدیریت ایبوک ها و سر و سامان دادنشون میشناسد ؟
<lxsameer> !ping
<lubotu3> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<pourabed> salam doostan , mishe az ubuntu arch ro nasb konam ?
<the-light> pourabed: baraye nasbe avaliash bayad ba cd/usb ish bala biayn va nasb konin
<the-light> badesh mituni ba chroot config o install kardan baghie chiza ro anjam bedin
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-30
<mehdi> salam -   i686 هم یعنی ۳۲ بیت؟
<vahid> mehdi: bale
<mehdi> pas i386 yani chii?
<dark-sun> i386 > i686
<dark-sun> if (i386 > i686) { return "WTF?"; }
<sterNiX> chi migi darksun
 * miadbahrami salam mikham remote bezanam teamviewer dorost kar nemikone pishnahade dgeyi nadarid
<dark-sun> miadbahrami✪ nadaram
<miadbahrami> dark-sun, ba teamview kar kardi
<miadbahrami> ?
<miadbahrami> man too win kar kardam rahat tasvir mide
<miadbahrami> inja dare geryamo dar miyre
<dark-sun> miadbahrami✪ man tu linux kar kardam, moshkeli nadashtam bash
<miadbahrami> dark-sun, connetct misham tasvire tafam siyahe
<dark-sun> miadbahrami✪ momkene az tozi-et bashe, man khodam gahi pish miomad bade in k mibastamesh X crash mikard
<miadbahrami> hamin shode
 * dark-sun used tw in linux mint debian, debian and linux mint 8~9
<miadbahrami> yeki gnome yeki unity
 * dark-sun be unity etemad nadare
<ahmad> سلام تو اوبونتو چه جوری میشه وی سی دی رو اجرا کرد؟
<dark-sun> vlc
<dark-sun> :)
<ahmad> نتونستم
<dark-sun> بیشتر تلاش کن
<dark-sun> ;)
<ahmad> تنظیمات خواصتی نداره؟
<the-light> ahmad: menu Media=>open disk ... vcd,dvd ...
<ahmad> خطا میده
<ahmad> Playback failure:
<ahmad> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<ahmad> Your input can't be opened:
<ahmad> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<the-light> ahmad: vcd/svcd bezarin na dvd
<the-light> az hamun menu media, play vcd ham dare
<ahmad> بازم خطا داد
<ahmad> Your input can't be opened:
<ahmad> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'vcd:///dev/cdrom'. Check the log for details.
<ahmad> the-light
<the-light> ahmad: esme dev e cdrom nemiduni?
<ahmad> منظورتون سامسونگه ؟
<ahmad> که البته فکر نکنم منظورتون این باشه؟
<ahmad> the-light
<ahmad> ؟
<the-light> ahmad: na /dev/sr1 ye hamchin chizi bayad bashe
<ahmad> این خطاها را نگاه کنید
<ahmad> http://pastie.org/3282608
<the-light> ahmad: khoruji ino behem bedin: lshw
<ahmad> منظورتون /dev/cdrom
<ahmad> خطای FYour input can't be opened:
<ahmad> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'vcd:///dev/cdrom'. Check the log for details.
<ahmad> بفرما
<ahmad> http://pastie.org/3282616
<ahmad> the-light
<ahmad> ?
<the-light> ahmad: nazade inja ham! bezarin ye rah dige peyda konam
<the-light> ahmad: dvd writer e ya cd writer?
<ahmad> dvd
<the-light> ahmad: ba in command bebinid birun miad? eject /dev/sr1
<ahmad> Your input can't be opened:
<ahmad> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'vcd://eject /dev/sr1'. Check the log for details.
<the-light> ahmad: sudo ls /dev/sr*
<ahmad> زدم
<ahmad> بعد
<ahmad> the-light
<the-light> ahmad: khorujish chie?
<ahmad> /dev/sr0  /dev/sr1
<the-light> ahmad: vaghti gozashti ruye pakhshe vcd, paein /dev/cdrom ro be /dev/sr1 age nakhund /dev/sr0 bezar
<ahmad> امد
<ahmad> چه جوری این تنضیم رو سیو کنم
<the-light> ahmad: save nemikone ta jaei ke midunam, search kon shayad jaei dashte bashe
<ahmad> ممنون
<ahmad> خدا خیرتون بده
<ahmad> تشکر تشکر
<the-light> khahesh mikonam
<princef> salam, barnameye webcam  security tooye linux chi hast?
 * dark-sun thinks about microsoft webcam security+...
<ahmad> یه سوال دیگه دارم این openjdk با IcedTea چه فرقی داره؟
<ahmad> the-ligh؟
<ahmad> the-ligh
<alabd> mehdi: salam i386,586
<ahmad> dark-sun
 * dark-sun gheym shode poshte sotune kanal.. man inja nistam... :"
<ahmad> ببخشید
<alabd> ahmad: Alternative JVM for OpenJDK, using CacaoThe package provides an alternative runtime using the Cacao VM and the
<alabd> Cacao Just In Time Compiler (JIT).  This is a somewhat faster alternative
<alabd> than the Zero port on architectures like alpha, armel, m68k, mips, mipsel,
<alabd> powerpc and s390.
<ahmad> لطفا فارسی توضیح بدین
<ahmad> ایا این با جاوا یکی هستند
<ahmad> ؟
<alabd> JRE nist
<alabd> mamulan niaz darid be jre ke opendjk dare
<ahmad> ایا این با جاوا یکی هستند
<ahmad> ایا مال شرکت جاواست
<ahmad> من نمیدونم چه گیری هست که لاتین بنویسید
<ahmad> فارسی بنویسید
<ahmad> فارسی را پاس بدارید نه پاسکاریش کنید
<ahmad> alabd ?
<alabd> ahmad: montazere dasture shoma budim!
<ahmad> ببخشید
<ahmad> نمیخواستم کسی رو ناراحت کنم
<ahmad> میشه جواب سوام رو بدین
<alabd> ahmad: bbeinid un icedtea jvm hast ba info ke dadam , ke kare JRE ham mikone khob ?
<ahmad> opendjk مال
<ahmad> شرکت جاواست
<ahmad> ؟
<alabd> kodum?
<ahmad> چی کدوم
<ahmad> OpenJDK
<alabd> ahmad: bale openjdk zaheran male oracle hast
<ahmad> یعنی اینم تحریمه
<ahmad> ؟
<alabd> shoma az tuye repository openjdk-jre
<alabd> nasb konid
<ahmad> تحریمه یا نه؟
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, :)
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: chetori?
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, khoobam , khodet chetori ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: ey badak nistam. nayoomadi khune?
<idin_shafei_nia> jome residam khoone the-light , rooze awal gharantine boodam :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ salaaaam
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ chetoooori marde bozorg?
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, salaaam
<the-light> dark-sun: ey khaen, Arm sahyoonism estefade mikoni, bedam begiranet? :))
<dark-sun> the-light✪ in setare ast, oon setareye hazrate davude k 6 ta par dare
<dark-sun> the-light✪ khubi azizam?
<the-light> dark-sun: boro khodeti! fekr kardi nemifahmim ma?! :D
<the-light> dark-sun: ghorbanat khubam, to chetori?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ khubam, mer30
<dark-sun> :)
<the-light> dark-sun: chekhabara che mikoni? shenidam peykir e lug i ;)
<the-light> peygir* :D
<dark-sun> the-light✪ shaye'e ast! mikham vam begiram 1 system amele close source besazam :P
<the-light> dark-sun: eyval khube, ba vb e? :D
<dark-sun> the-light✪ na ba C# !
<dark-sun> :D
<salar> hi
<salar> مشکل کلی در نصب کننده ی نرم افزار های اوبونتو      سلام     من تازه اوبونتو نصب کردم. مبتدی هم هستم.     چند وقت پیش بود که تلاش کردم که MATLAB را نصب کنم. ولی نصب اون موفقیت آمیز نبود. حالا پشیمون شدم چون وقتی بخواهم هر نرم افزار دیگری را نصب کنم فوری پیØ
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, sternix salam miresooone :D goft ke bet salam beresoonam
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ :) azizami, az tarafe man beboosesh :***
<dark-sun> ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, mige 15u :-??
<dark-sun> :)
<hamid> salam
<Guest16126> soal dashtam mikhastam bebinam in noskhe LTS key montasher mishe?
<Guest16126> LTS کی میاد؟یکی لطف کنه بگه
<Sadra> Guest16126: LTS کدوم توزیع ؟  اوبونتو منظورتون هست؟
<idin_shafei_nia> Guest16126, too wikipedia hast boro check kon
<Guest16126> ممنون اما من زیاد انگلیسی بلد نیستم
<idin_shafei_nia> Guest16126, 2012-04-26
#ubuntu-ir 2012-01-31
<the-light> ping dark-sun
<dark-sun> the-light✪ ha?
<the-light> dark-sun: printer nasb kardi tahala tuye mint?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ male khodamo nasb kardam,
<dark-sun> the-light✪ yani mishnakhtesh, eshkal dasht, bad 1 drivere dg nasb kardam barash
<the-light> dark-sun: driver dare chetorie? link i minki
<dark-sun> the-light✪ printera ba ham fargh mikonan, modelesho google kon
<the-light> dark-sun: tnx bebinam chizi peyda mikonam ya na
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> salam be hamegi
<the-light> ehsan: dakhel channel beporsin har soali darin
<dark-sun> ehsan✪ injaaaa injaaa bepoooorsss
<dark-sun> the-light✪ ;)
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ salam azzzizaaam :*
<Sourena> dark-sun :salam chetoli ?
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ khooobam, to khubi?
<Sourena> dark-sun : hey shokr khoda
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> dostan man ye Game to Wine nasbkardam vali vaghti mikhad Ejra beshe in Error ro mide :
<Sourena> http://www.irupload.ir/images/afp5siewqhp1dg06adap.jpg
<Sourena> kasi nazari chizi nadare
<dark-sun> کراسر ماوست بدرنگه
<dark-sun> هووم.. تمش هم قشنگ نیس
<dark-sun> :)
<Sourena> dark-sun : dame shoma garm man migam darmorede Error nazari nadarin be in MINT gir dadi ?? :)))))))))))
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ آهان! من از این نوشته‌های خارجی سر درنمیارم
<dark-sun> ;) :D
<Sourena> dark-sun | :)))))) khyli bahali ba hamin khoshit hal mikonam
<Sourena> dark-sun | ye ghebat bezanim StrNix nistesh ?????!!!!!
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ نه اهوازه
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, resid , bahash harf zadam
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ بچه‌ها دارن ازش پذیرایی (بازجویی؟) می‌کنن
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, taze resid
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ تازه نرسید! از ساعت ده اینجاس
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, albate salam arz shod
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ :)))
<Sourena> jannnnnnnnnnnnnn ????
<Sourena> ahvaz ??
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ آره اومده اینجا ما هم گروگان گرفتیمش
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, na babaaa taze 1h pish taghriban resid , ghadam be ghadam bash dar tamas boodam
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ یا خدمت نظام وظیفه رو حذف می‌کنن یا ما هم همینجا نگهش می‌داریم
<dark-sun> :D
<Sourena> <dark-sun> : :))))
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, =))
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, migam ye addressi dad man nafahmidam :D waght dari ye lahze !! mitooni biayay pm ?
 * dark-sun mire az Strnix eteraf begire...
<ehsan> aghayoon yaki soal mano javab bde: man ba wirless o cable usb mitonam internet vasl sham vali ba cable lan namitonam, modem ham yaki hast
<Sourena> ehsan , manam in moshkel ro ba ADLS 2 + daram :D
<ehsan> khob halesh karde sourena
<ehsan> vahid u namidoni
<Sourena> ehsan , begir nagir dare ye roz khobe ye roz bad vali man kollan RJ45 ro azash joda kardam nmidonam chera vali agar vasl bashe kar nmikone
<Sourena> ehsan , ye chizi vaghti lan ro vasl mikoni USB ro joda mikoni ?
<Sourena> inam javabe moshkel khodam : <intok> the error is the anticheat software thinking you're running something made of failiure at life
<Sourena> ehsan , alan ye amar mizanam shayad chizi paydashod !
<ehsan> are joda mikonam sourena
<ehsan> man ke divone shodam
<ehsan> namidonam moshkel kojast
<Sourena> dostan kasi inja zabanesh az GOOGLE translate bahtar hastesh ?
<Sourena> in manzore aslish chiye ye chizaeii paydast vali darkol  : basically if you can find the bit of code that launches the anticheat software all should be good, though I'll reat the stuff in the appdb
<ehsan> ##windows
<ehsan> the-light koja e
<ehsan> vahid
<vahid> ehsan: salam
<ehsan> salam, javab namidi
<ehsan> bab javab chera namidi
<vahid> ehsan: nadidam
<ehsan> man ya moshkel baram pish omade
<vahid> ehsan: yebar dige soaleto bepors
<ehsan> agha man mikham ba cable usb va wirless mitonam internet connect sham
<ehsan> ama ba cable lan namishe
<ehsan> cheraa
<ehsan> hamash ya erroz mide ya pppoe hast ya registering o....
<vahid> ehsan: nafahmidam chi gofti
<ehsan> ????
<ehsan> 2 bare
<vahid> ehsan: moshkelet ro aroom begoo ajale ham nakon
<ehsan> ok
<ehsan> beben
<ehsan> man dirooz windows ro avaz kardam
<ehsan> badesham driver ha ro nasb kardam
<ehsan> badesh khastam internet vasl sham, modem ro tanzim kardam ro bridge
<ehsan> va badesh cable lan ro zadam ke vasl bshe
<vahid> ehsan: sabr kon
<vahid> ehsan: modemet chiye?
<ehsan> ADSL TP-link
<ehsan> 8811
<vahid> ehsan: modelesho nemigam usb hastesh?
<vahid> ehsan: ba chi be computer vasl mishe?
<ehsan> har2, usb va lan
<ehsan> kay yani
<ehsan> ?
<vahid> ehsan: khob badesh ro bego
<ehsan> khob
<ehsan> badesh ke khastam internet vasl sham
<ehsan> hamintoor pppoe miomad
<ehsan> ya age pppoe ro rad mikard
<vahid> ehsan: mage adsl nist be pppoe chi kar dari?
<ehsan> registering o verifyingesh tool mikeshid
<vahid> ehsan: bebin modem ro ba cable shabake be computer vasl kon
<ehsan> khob hamin karo kardam dge
<vahid> ehsan: ip e mode ro midoni chi hast?
<vahid> ehsan: ip modem chiye?
<ehsan_> vahid hasti
<vahid> ehsan_: are begoo
<ehsan_> gofti ip mod
<vahid> ehsan_: sad dafe goftam ba windows inja naya
<ehsan_> khob baba karam gir karde
<vahid> ehsan_: goftam ip modem et chiye?
<ehsan_> chikar konam
<ehsan_> namidonam manzoret chea, bgo chikar konam
<vahid> ehsan_: ey aman az daste to
<ehsan_> :(
<vahid> ehsan_: ip ke midoni yani chi?
<ehsan_> khob
<vahid> ye ip be computer khodet midi ye ip ham modem dare khob?
<ehsan_> khob
<vahid> ehsan_: badesh ip modem ro az computer khodet ping mikoni
<vahid> ehsan_: mamoolan ip modem 192.168.1.1 ya 192.168.0.1 hastesh , age kasi dastkari nakarde bashe
<ehsan_> bab ip modem ping mishe, vared modem ham misham, hata mitonam tanzimesh konam vahid
<vahid> ehsan_: are
<ehsan_> are
<ehsan_> faghat namidonam che margeshe ke internet vasl namishe
<vahid> ehsan_: hale?
<ehsan_> na , kojash hale
<vahid> ehsan_: khob on dige marbot be isp hastesh zang bezan be ona
<ehsan_> naa, ta begam hala
<vahid> ehsan_: khob?
<ehsan_> faghat ba cable lan en moshkel hast vahid, ba cable usb ya wireless  enmoshkel pish namiad
<ehsan_> rahat vasl mishe
<ehsan_> !!
<vahid> ehsan_: daghig tozih bede bebinam moshkel chiye/
<ehsan_> agha age man cable usb ro bezanam va bad bekham internet vasl sham zood o sare vasl mishe
<ehsan_> hamchenin age ba wireless vasl besham
<ehsan_> ama age ba cable lan bekham vasl sham namishe
<ehsan_> ok
<vahid> ehsan_: khob begoo bebinam tanzimate networking ro roye dhcp gozashti?
<ehsan_> manzoret az dhcp hamoon auto ip hast dge
<vahid> ehsan_: bale
<ehsan_> are, roye IPV 4 ke klik mikonam hamash auto hast
<vahid> ehsan_: ohom
<ehsan_> hata ba cd live ubutu ham emthan kardam, vali vasl nashod internet
<vahid> ehsan_: man nemidonam chera ba lan moshkel dare ehtemalan az tanzimate modem hastesh
<ehsan_> be nazaret kart shabake moshkel dare ?
<vahid> ehsan_: az cable ham mitone bashe age cablet cross bashe shayad vasl nashe
<ehsan_> na ba 2 ta modem emtahan kardam, badesham ghablan hich moshkli nadasht
<ehsan_> cable ham 2 ta daram
<ehsan_> va ghablan hamoon cabla estefade mikardam
<vahid> ehsan_: migam age az cable motmaeni az tanzimate modem hastesh
<vahid> ehsan_: driver shabakat nasbe?
<vahid> ehsan_: inaro check kon dige
<ehsan_> are, unam nasbe,
<vahid> ehsan_: moshkeli nist ke hal nashe
<ehsan_> Realtek
<the-light> ehsan_: az socket hatam mitune bashe, vaghti cable lan ro vasl mikoni javab mide mii-tool?
<ehsan_> chetori mitonam kart shabake ro test konam
<vahid> ehsan_: khob shoam ke user va pass modem ro nadari , bayad be isp zang bezani biyan vasat tanzim konan
<ehsan_> chetori mitonam kart shabake ro test konam ?
<vahid> ehsan_: ye computer dige be computer et vasl kon ping kon dige
<ehsan_> khob computer dge ba modem fargh mikone mage, man modem ro ke mitonam ping konam
<vahid> ehsan_: albate baayad cable et cross bashe
<vahid> ehsan_: to ke gofti ping nemishe?
<ehsan_> man kay goftam
<vahid> ehsan_: mage modem ping mishe
<vahid> ?
<ehsan_> areee
<vahid> ajab
<vahid> ehsan_: mano gerefti ah
<vahid> ehsan_: khob az aval begoo
<ehsan_> ping mishe,hata mitonam varedesh sham o config konam
<vahid> ehsan_: ba lan ping mishe?
<ehsan_> are
<ehsan_> mishe
<vahid> ehsan_: khob pas moshkel nadare
<ehsan_> manam az hamin taajob mikonam
<vahid> ehsan_: khob google.com ro ping kon bebinam
<vahid> ehsan_: shayad moshkele dns dari
<vahid> ehsan_: bezan ping google.com
<ehsan_> na google ro namitonam ping konam chon man modemam autoconnect nist dasti az connection internet be internet vasl misham . ok
<ehsan_> va vaghti ke
<ehsan_> roye
<ehsan_> connection internet miram va mikham connect mizanam
<ehsan_> vasl namishe
<ehsan_> ok
<vahid> ehsan_: yani khodet ip be systemet dadi?
<ehsan_> na
<vahid> ehsan_: pas yani chi ?
<ehsan_> ey khooodaaaa
<vahid> ehsan_: yejoor bego manam befahmam :)
<ehsan_> khob khayli mamoli
<ehsan_> modem roshan mikonam
<ehsan_> tanzimate modemam bridge hast
<ehsan_> conection Broadband to windows misazam
<ehsan_> va badesh ham connect mizanam
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> ama connect namishe
<vahid> ehsan_: na ok nist
<ehsan_> ba cable lan
<vahid> ehsan_: tanzimate modem ro dastkari kardi
<ehsan_> khob chetoriii begam dge :(((((((((((((
<ehsan_> nakardam
<ehsan_> ba 2 ta modem emtahan mikonam
<ehsan_> namishe
<ehsan_> bazam
<vahid> ehsan_: khob ye soal mitoni be man begi gate way computeret chi hast?
<vahid> ehsan_: aslan in command ro ejra kon khorojisho be man begoo : ipconfig
<ehsan_> ok
<ehsan_> khayli khoroji dad
<ehsan_> kodom ro begam
<ehsan_> male wireless
<ehsan_> ethernet
<ehsan_> kodom
<ehsan_> vahid
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Si4> Hello
<Si4> anyone here?
<dark-sun> no
<dark-sun> :)
<Si4> Do you speak persian dark-sun?
<Si4> anyone/
<Si4> ?
<the-light> !ask | Si4
<lubotu3> Si4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Si4> I have some ancient weapons with persian on them
<Si4> if I show you these things could you bother to translate it?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ chi migi amu?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ in chi mige? tofang kharide?
<dark-sun> :D
 * vahid mige vaaaaa be haghe chizaye nashnide
<Si4> what?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ where did you get those weapons? are you terrorist?
<Si4> are you a troll?
<dark-sun> vahid✪ he got a gun
<Si4> its not a gun
<dark-sun> Si4✪ that's me! nice to see you ;)
<Si4> its a sword
<dark-sun> Si4✪ so, why don't you show us those pictures?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ we all speak persian, not sure about lubotu3 :D
<dark-sun> jaye Sternix khalie
<dark-sun> nigah mogheiato
<Si4> ok
<dark-sun> :D
<Si4> let me upload it
 * dark-sun picks his glasses...
<dark-sun> Si4✪ pastebin.org
<ehsan_> vahid salam
<dark-sun> ooppss
<dark-sun> Si4✪ imagebin.org
<Si4> pastebin lets you upload images?
<Si4> is imageshack ?
<Si4> ok
<vahid> ehsan_: salam
<dark-sun> Si4✪ no sorry about that, imagebin.org
<Si4> ok
<vahid> dark-sun: chegad ok ok mikone bego axo bede
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196530
<Si4> Can you read this?
<dark-sun> vahid✪ there it is ;)
<ehsan_> vahid man raftam khone dostam hata ba modem un ham emtahan kardam, avalesh ke rahat o sari vasl shod, ama badesh ke khastam 2 bare vasl sham baz namishod. wan mini port(pppoe) miomad ??? :(
<dark-sun> Si4✪ w8 a little
<Si4> sure
<Si4> i have more stuff that has text on it that needs translation
<vahid> ehsan_: ye lahze sabr kon
<dark-sun> Si4✪ that's arabic, not persian
<Si4> Are you sure?
<Si4> What about the text engraved on the hand guard?
<Si4> isnt that persian?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ it's a bad font, but it starts with an islamic pray
<Si4> dark-sun you mean the text on the blade itself?
<Si4> there are 2 different fonts
<Si4> one on the blade, one on the hand guard
<dark-sun> Si4✪ let me see
<ehsan_> agha inja anjomane zaban farsi hast nakone
<dark-sun> vahid✪ didish?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ i was talking about the writing on the blade
<vahid> dark-sun: are ajab chiziye
<dark-sun> Si4✪ on the hand guard it's a name
<Si4> is that also in arabic?
<vahid> dark-sun: rosh neveshte soltan
<ehsan_> vahid im waiting ?
<vahid> ehsan_: yes
<dark-sun> Si4✪ no, that's persian
<vahid> dark-sun: baba farsi hastesh dige
<Si4> :)
<Si4> Can you read it ?
<vahid> dark-sun: soleyman neveshte
<dark-sun> Si4✪ on the hand gurad it says: "soltane ebne soltan soleyman khan"
<dark-sun> vahid✪ is that right? ^
<Si4> and thats a name and a title?
<dark-sun> vahid✪ soltane ebne soltan soleyman khan
<vahid> dark-sun: yes
<dark-sun> Si4✪ yep
<Si4> soltane means sultan?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ yea, it means king
<Si4> and khan is also a title isnt it?
<Si4> khan is mongol title
<dark-sun> Si4✪ yes, khan is title too
<Si4> ebne means?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ not sure about it's root, but in ancient Persian such titles used be common
<vahid> dark-sun: yeni pesar
<dark-sun> Si4✪ son
<dark-sun> vahid✪ :)
<Si4> so it claims to belong to a king?
<Si4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suleiman_the_Magnificent
<Si4> this person?
<Si4> or rather, his son.. ?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ it could be, i'm not history student
<dark-sun> :)
<Si4> ok
<Si4> i was just googling sultans named solyeman
<Si4> I aslo have this axe
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196531
<dark-sun> Si4✪ it's really something
<Si4> its lovely
<Si4> the axe has text on both sides
<dark-sun> Si4✪ you want to submit it to a museum?
<dark-sun> let me see that
<Si4> i dont role that out
<Si4> I inherited these items from my grandfather who was a collector
<the-light> lol this's "tabar zin" !
<Si4> what do you mean
<dark-sun> Si4✪ it's a nice legacy, surly costs hundreds bucks
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196535
<Si4> here is a better view
<the-light> dark-sun: agha atighe dare man hastama :))
<Si4> other side: http://imagebin.org/196536
<Si4> the-light what is tabar zin?
<dark-sun> the-light✪ :) miraseshe
<dark-sun> sorry got a cal
<the-light> Si4: These sentence are arabic
<Si4> I believe this type of axe design is called Bardiche
<ehsan_> vahid
<ehsan_> .......
<Si4> Ok
<Si4> you cant read arabic?
<Si4> would not expect you to:)
<dark-sun> Si4✪ it's Qur'an
<Si4> oh
<Si4> really?
<Si4> thats strange
<the-light> Si4: in arabic these sentence present moslim and apostle
<Si4> I thought they dont put quran verses on weapons
<Si4> because blood should never touch these things
<dark-sun> Si4✪ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quran
<Si4> is it normal to put quran verses on weapons?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ i guess they're not for use in wars
<Si4> I guess you are right
<dark-sun> Si4✪ they're symbolic
<Si4> probably for decoration
<Si4> or maybe for ceremonial usage
<dark-sun> yup
<the-light> Si4: http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|%D8%A8%D83%D9%85%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%84%D9%87%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D81%D8%AD%D9%85%D9%86%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D81%D8%AD%DB%8C%D9%85
<Si4> they seem too precious to be used and ruined in war
<dark-sun> Si4✪ yes they are, I guess i see some kind of number maybe a date (a year) on http://imagebin.org/196531
<dark-sun> Si4✪ 1240
<Si4> really?
<Si4> thats not part of the scripture?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ it could be in hijri calendar
<Si4> how much is 124 hijri in gregorian years?
<Si4> 1240*
<dark-sun> Si4✪ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hijri_calendar
<Si4> so
<Si4> 1240
<Si4> would be
<Si4> 1824
<dark-sun> Si4✪ you may google for transfer a date from hijri to gregorian
<Si4> Found it
<dark-sun> :)
<Si4> 1240 hijri is 1824
<Si4> is that really what it says 1240?
<Si4> for some reason i think its older than just 1824
<dark-sun> means 17th century
<Si4> i thought its like 14th, 15th century
<dark-sun> Si4✪ or maybe it's 124
<Si4> lol
<vahid> dark-sun: tarikhe gamari hastesh
<dark-sun> Si4✪ not sure about leading zero
<Si4> maybe vahid can tell?
<dark-sun> vahid✪ goftamesh
<dark-sun> Si4✪ he says it's in hijri Calendar
<Si4> dark-sun Maybe the number is the number of the verse in the quaran and the exact book and verse?
<Si4> vahid does it say 1240?
<vahid>  Si4 yes
<dark-sun> Si4✪ can you spot any dot around in letters?
<Si4> in which of the shapes?
<Si4> there are 5 shapes
<dark-sun> Si4✪ ancient arabic writtings does not have any dot
<dark-sun> Si4✪ let me show you
<Si4> ahh
<Si4> When was dotting introduced to arabic?
<dark-sun> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabic_alphabet
<dark-sun> Si4✪ after islam
<Si4> hmm
<dark-sun> کسی می‌دونه قرآن چه موقع مکتوب شد؟
<Si4> thats strange
<dark-sun> فکر کنم از قرن اول بود
<Si4> because its undotted yet qoutes islamic verses
<dark-sun> Si4✪ let me google something
<Si4> sure
 * vahid inja mosalmoon nadarim :)
<Si4> if its undotted it cant be from 17th century can it?
<Si4> vahid
<Si4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_Arabic_alphabet#Pre-Islamic_Arabic_inscriptions
<dark-sun> Si4✪ i got it
<Si4> is it this alphabet
<Si4> ?
<Si4> #3
<dark-sun> Si4✪ quran gots dot in 200 hejri
<dark-sun> so it can belong to 124
<Si4> 124
<Si4> thats a long time ago
<dark-sun> in that time there was no dot for quran
<Si4> 741 CE
<Si4> That cant be right
<dark-sun> Si4✪ that's strange
<Si4> because this style of axe were first introduced in 13th century
<Si4> there is no way its older than 13th century
<dark-sun> Si4✪ so my first guess was wrong
<dark-sun> it's not a year
<Si4> its not?
<Si4> maybe its reference to the qoute from the quran?
<Si4> the number of the chapter/verse ..
<dark-sun> Si4✪ i can't read the text clearly, no idea about that
<dark-sun> Si4✪ show it to a history professor,
<Si4> Also it could be that a maker in ther 13th, 14th , 15th ... century used ancient style arabic to honor it
<dark-sun> Si4✪ that could be
<sirslacker> guys r u talking about quarn in ubuntu channel?!!!!
<Si4> I know my grandfather got this in egypt
<Si4> but this was maybe 50-60 years ago
<Si4> sirslacker actually were talking sorta like archaeology
<dark-sun> oopppss
<sami___> salam
<dark-sun> sami___✪ salam
<sami___> i cant speak english very well
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ that mean we're talking about Arch linux ;)
<sirslacker> do you find some old quran at home?
<Si4> you seem to be doing well enough sami___
<Si4> something like that
<Si4> old weapons with quran text on them
<sirslacker> dark-sun: oh! :D
<sami___> hello sia4
<Si4> part of an inheritence, not like I just stumbled upon it.
<dark-sun> Si4✪ they're nice, take care of them ;)
<sirslacker> Si4: oh! do you find a weapon with Arabic calligraphic on it?
<Si4> Theres arabic/persian engraving on it.
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ behesh ers reside
<sirslacker> Si4: do have pic of it?
<Si4> sirslacker yep , i posted a bunch of links earlier
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ 3 of them ;)
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196530
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196531
 * dark-sun uses that sword to kill all micro$oft fan boys...
<sirslacker> Si4: do you know what does it mean?
<Si4> more or less
<sirslacker> dark-sun: barash khundi rosho?
<Si4> I know its mostly text from the quran
<sirslacker> no!
<Si4> dont know exactly what it references to
<sirslacker> its not
<Si4> oh
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ ghoran neveshte, ro shamshire ham neveshte "soltan soleyman..."
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ chi migi amu?
<dark-sun> :D
<Si4> what does that mean dark-sun??
<Si4> I like the fact that theres someone called dark-sun here and someone called the-light :D
<dark-sun> Si4✪ i said "what the heck are you talking about?" :D
<vahid> agha inja che khabare dige darid kheilli shologh mikonid haa
<sirslacker> روش نوشته بسم‌الله الرحمن الرحیم
<sirslacker> لا الله الا حو الحی القیوم
<sirslacker> هو{
<Si4> What are you refering to sirslacker? the sword or the axe?
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ va in ghoran nist?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ sword
<Si4> oh
<sirslacker> it is almost a pray not qoran phrase
<the-light> sirslacker: mesle tabarzin e darvishast
<Si4> Well as far as I know the hand guard has the name sultan soleyman and the blade itself has quran verses
<Si4> ohh
<sirslacker> dark-sun: in na! in doast
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ ayotol korsie ghorbune cheshat
<Si4> a pray for what?
<sirslacker> majmooe doast! az tike haye doran bardashte!
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ soreye baghare
<Si4> is there a specific name for this prayer?
<sirslacker> dark-sun: kodom AYE?
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ kho ghor'an mishe dige
<sirslacker> it is somae phrase beside each other, but not a one pharse of quaran!
<Si4> I see
<Si4> rather than one single verse its more of a collection of phrases and quotes
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A2%DB%8C%D8%AA%E2%80%8C%D8%A7%D9%84%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ hala shod
<dark-sun> Si4✪ that's it
<Si4> Let me get you a clearer image of the handguard on that sword
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196539
<Si4> Is this clearer?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ those arabic sentences are in here : http://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%A2%DB%8C%D8%AA%E2%80%8C%D8%A7%D9%84%DA%A9%D8%B1%D8%B3%DB%8C
<Si4> I cant read arabic
<Si4> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Baqara_255
<Si4> this?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ yess
<sirslacker> dark-sun: ایه الکرسی یشا تو خودش داره؟
<dark-sun> Si4✪ and that's persian not arabic
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ ela be ma sha
<Si4> interesting
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ akharesh ghayum dare, niga
<Si4> are these references to good luck, longevity etc?
<sirslacker> dark-sun: than i dont know!
<dark-sun> sirslacker✪ manam shak oftadam1
<dark-sun> :D
<Si4> Did you see the axe sirslacker?
<Si4> http://imagebin.org/196535
<sirslacker> sirslacker: it's not such old, cause it has dots!
<Si4> the sword?
 * dark-sun gets back to work...
<Si4> later dark-sun
<Si4> sirslacker the sword is dotted you mean?
<dark-sun> Si4✪ :)
<sirslacker> Si4: the 2nd one is more than 1300 years old! OMG
<Si4> sirslacker I dont think its that old
<Si4> Because this sort of shape of Axes was introduced only in the 13th century
<sirslacker> Si4: do youe mean that this 124 is not the year?
<Si4> I dont think so
<Si4> I dont know what the number means
<Si4> but it cant be older than 13th century
<Si4> The fact that the text is undotted text might be a way of a maker from the 13th, 14th, 15th, etc to honor and show his appreciation of ancient arabic writing style
<miadbahrami> hi
<miadbahrami> salam bacheha mikham scanner f2180 hp ro too ubuntu add konam kasi balade
<sirslacker> Si4: who can imagine it, with these are ppl killed for hundred of years , and we r speaking about them on Linux irc channel
<Si4> Its incredible
<Si4> but I think these weapons are too pretty and nice to actually be used in combat
<Si4> probably were made as gifts, decorations or only meant to be used on ceremonies
<Si4> The level of worksmanship and detail and materials used makes them pretty unlikely to ever been used in combat
<Si4> also there are no marks of combat on them
<sirslacker> Si4: maybe, they are really nice! so you may not start to use them, or? :D
<Si4> hahah
<sirslacker> ok
<Si4> They have spent the last 30-40 years in a box
 * miadbahrami hich ki nist
<Si4> Is it quran verses on the axe isnt it?
<vahid> miadbahrami: salam miadbahrami az che porte mikhay estefade koni?
<sirslacker> dont know, im not expert in that! but i think the channel here suppose to use for something else than this, but i have enjoyed to seeing such old things!
<miadbahrami> vahid, salam dude
<miadbahrami> vahid, usb
<miadbahrami> vahid, Bus 003 Device 004: ID 03f0:7d04 Hewlett-Packard DeskJet F2100 Printer series
<vahid> miadbahrami: usb yekam sakhte porte dige nadare
<Si4> thanks sirslacker sorry for abusing the channel
<Si4> is there an offtopic channel?
<miadbahrami> vahid, na lamasab ghablan debian dashtam kar mikard
<vahid> miadbahrami: vaghti vaslesh mikoni dmesg bgir bebin chi mige
<sirslacker> Si4: dont know!
<miadbahrami> vahid, ye 7 8 khati miniviise
<vahid> miadbahrami: inam khobe bezani watch /var/log/syslog
<vahid> miadbahrami: az hain rah ha faghat mitoni befahmi chi kam dare
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, busy :D ?
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ why not? :P :D
<SI4> hello
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-01
<afani> سلام خدمت دوستان
<afani> من تازه به دنیای اوبونتو وارد شدم
<dark-sun> afani✪ welcome
<akbari> afani خوش اومدی
<dark-sun> akbari✪ malume k khosh omade!
<dark-sun> :P :D
<afani> سئوالی که داشتم اینه که من روی لپ تاپم تازه اوبونتو رو نصب کردم و گرافیک اون دوتایی یعنی یه گرافیک اینتل واسه کارای معمولی و یک گرافیک انویدیا
<afani> واسه کارای سنگین
<afani> ولی در سیستم کارت گرافیک انویدیا نمیشناسه
 * dark-sun fekr mikone ba che tarazuyee mishe 1 kar ro vazn kard...
<afani> چطوری میشه این مشکل رو رفع کرد؟
<dark-sun> afani✪ /google: nvidia driver for ubuntu
<afani> man drivere ono ke pasvandesh RUN hasto gereftam v nasb kardam vali badesh system bala nemiyad
<afani> az tarighe khodes ham ke to ghesmate hardware hast tebgh dastoramalesh nasb va active kardam ba ham system bala nayamd
<vahid> afani: vaghti system bala miyad kelide alt clt f1 ro bezan baham
<alireza> slam
<alireza> dostan chetori mishe ye file dar dir /usr/share/applications rename kard ?
<dark-sun> mv /usr/share/applications/oldfile /usr/share/applications/newfile
<alireza> dark-sun: in dastor ro midonam vali file toy in dir /usr/share/applications rename nemishe
<alireza> !
<dark-sun> alireza✪ avalesh ezafe kon "sudo"
<alireza> dark-sun: ba root zade bodam vali na
<dark-sun> alireza✪ ls -l /usr/share/applications/<esme file k mikhay esmesho avaz koni>
<dark-sun> alireza✪ tuye dastori k man dadam, farz kardam esmesh "oldfile" hast
<dark-sun> va mikhay be "newfile" avazesh koni
<alireza> dark-sun: merc
<dark-sun> alabd✪ ;)
<dark-sun> ooppss
<rema> salam
<rema> kasi balade data recovery ruye ubuntu chejurie?
<rema> alo
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<rema> alo
<dark-sun> rema✪ chi migi?
<dark-sun> rema✪ chera shologh mikoni?
<dark-sun> rema✪ formate partitionet chi bude k zadi pak kardi chiza ro az roosh?
<iman_> سلام چجوری زبان اوبنوتو 11.10 رو فارسی کنم؟
<dark-sun> iman_✪ haminjuri k alan dari type mikoni?
<dark-sun> :D
<iman_> اره دیگه اخه الان تو ویندوزم میتونم فارسی بنویسم
<iman_> اوبونتو رو تازه نصب کردم اما فارسی نمینویسه
<dark-sun> iman_✪ hummm... http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/UbuntuPersianSupport
<dark-sun> iman_✪ to oon wiki koli chizaye jaleb hast, hesabi begard
<iman_> اوه ایول دمت گرم مرسی داداش ما رفتیم
<dark-sun> iman_✪ vasa
<iman_> چرا؟
<dark-sun> iman_✪ kodum noskhe ubuntu hasti?
<iman_> rastesh 11.10 behem pishnahad shod :D
<dark-sun> iman_✪ in rahnama momkene ghadimi bashe, vali donbale "keyboard layout" ya ye hamchin chizi begard
 * dark-sun does not use ubuntu since ubuntu 10.04...
<iman_> damet garm 11.10 khoobe? akhe bazia migan oon ghadimiash behtare
<backtrack> salam
<backtrack> kesi hast soale mano javab bede
<dark-sun> iman_✪ man nadidam, be har hal shoma bayad entekhab konin ;)
<backtrack> dostan
<dark-sun> !ask | backtrack
<lubotu3> backtrack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<backtrack> man backtrack 5 nasb kardam
<backtrack> moshkelan to nasbe karte gerafike
<backtrack> chikar konam
<backtrack> lotfan komak konid
<backtrack> kheyli serch kardam vali nashod
<dark-sun> backtrack✪ moshkel chie?
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : formatesh ya ntfs hast ya fat
<backtrack> alo
<backtrack> kesi soale mano khond
<backtrack> man ye poroje daram marbot be backtrack jai moshkel nadaram vali gerfikam nasb nist
<backtrack> cheshmam daghon shode
<backtrack> toro khoda komak konid
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<rema> dark-sun : salam
<backtrack> salam
<backtrack> khubi
<backtrack> shoma mitonid be man komak konid
<iman_> ro koja bayad vared konam?
<iman_> in dastoor sudo wget –output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  ro koja bayad vared konam?
<iman_> kasi nist?
<iman_> dark sun kojaee?
<iman_> :-?
<dark-sun> iman_✪ dc shodam
<iman_> :d
<iman_> agha in dastoorat ro koja bayad benevisam ?
<iman_> sudo wget –output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<iman_> in ro
<dark-sun> iman_✪ terminal dg
<iman_> kho hamin terminal kojahast ? :D
<dark-sun> tu application ha begardi hast
<dark-sun> age jayee dare mituni donbale 1 barname begardi
<dark-sun> oonja benvis "terminal"
<iman_> in dash home chie?
<iman_> oonja benevisam chi?
<dark-sun> terminal
<iman_> eyval dadash terminal oomad man miram soali pish oomad dobare miporsam
<dark-sun> :)
<iman_> agha too in safhe :
<iman_> http://linuxreview.ir/1390/07/22-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10/
<iman_> rahnamaye shomare 1 chand ta dastoor dare
<iman_> khat be khat yeki yeki vared konam ya hamaro copy paste konam to terminal ?
<dark-sun> iman_✪ na na
<dark-sun> iman_✪ hame ro copy nakon,
<dark-sun> iman_✪ khat be khat copy con
<iman_> merc anjam shod :D
<dark-sun> iman_✪ khoda ghovat ;)
<iman_> nazane haminjoori az sharjam kam kone ba sorat? adsl 128 daram 3 gig tamoom nakone inaro ? :D
<dark-sun> iman_✪ moghe dl mige chan MB bayad begire
<dark-sun> khorujie dastorati k mizani ro bekhun
<iman_> shoma az kodoom modele ubuntu estefade mikoni?
<dark-sun> dark-sun✪ hich model!
<dark-sun> iman_✪ man az tozie "debian" estefade mikonam
<iman_> debian behtare ya ini ke man nasbidam?
<dark-sun> iman_✪ entekhabe tozi ye mas'ale kamelan salighe ee hastesh
<dark-sun> iman_✪ man az debian be khatere paydarish khosham omade va in k niazi nist 6mah 1bar az dobare nasbesh konam
<iman_> man ino download kardam CompizConfig Settings Manager ama nemitoonam ejrash koan : hala koja raft?
<dark-sun> iman_✪ tuye ghesmate tanzimat begard
<dark-sun> preferences / system
<dark-sun> chizi shabihe ina
<iman_> system setiing ?
<dark-sun> are oonja shayad bashe
<dark-sun> begard iman_
<iman_> w8
<iman_> too create ubuntu software center acount ecounte gmail ro vared mikonam ama be password gir mide
<iman_> alo
<dark-sun> :S
 * dark-sun nemidune...
<iman_> ok
<iman_> akhe in abzare koja mitoone rafte bashe yani :D
<dark-sun> yani
<dark-sun> :)
<iman_> agha in meno kojast? ke mige tahte onvane Advanced Settings an ra dar meno ejra namaeed
<Sheyda> hi
<Sheyda> what is the best game for ubuntu
<Sheyda> ?
<Sheyda> ?
<Sheyda> ?
<Sheyda> halo
<psydroid> hi
<psydroid> I don't know
<psydroid> hi dark-sun :)
<dark-sun> psydroid✪ hey
<psydroid> [16:52] (Sheyda) what is the best game for ubuntu
<dark-sun> psydroid✪ long time, no see
 * dark-sun recomended http://www.penguspy.com/#/All/free_and_commercial/open_closed/sort=1/view=1/limit=0
<psydroid> yeah, I've been busy with my studies
<dark-sun> psydroid✪ nice to see you again ;)
<psydroid> dark-sun, good to see you too, I've noticed you are in ##english too, but I hardly ever talk there :)
<dark-sun> psydroid✪ i think i remember something :) why? don't like english questions? :D
<psydroid> dark-sun, I'd rather spend my time learning persian than practicing my english, there isn't so much room for improvement when native speakers mistake me for one as well :)
<dark-sun> yeah, everyone chases what he/she/it needs
<alireza> salam
<alireza> ray vojod  dare ke beshe az Synaptic  name program install shode ra change kard?
<eiman> سلام
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, salam
<eiman> از صحبت با شما خوشحالم چندتا سوال دارم
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, ghablesh man ham az shoma khahesh daram , lotfan injoori nagid , soaletoono beporsid age kasi balad bashe bachehaa javab midan
<eiman> لطف دارید
<eiman> من می خواهم از اوبونتوی نصب شده روی سیستم خودم با تمام نرم افزاها یک دیسک زنده بسازم آیا امکان دارد؟
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, bale
<eiman> میشه برام توضیح بدهید
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, be in kar migan remaster kardan , tooye forum begard kheyli dar moredesh tozih dade shode
<eiman> ممنون
<eiman> بعد یه مشکل کوچک دیگه هم دارم
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, google yadet nare ;)
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ ubuntu dari?
<eiman> اون هم اینکه هیچ فایلی نمی تونم از پارتیشن ان تی اف اسم پاک کنم یا توی آن ها کپی کنم
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, khoda nakone
<dark-sun> :D
<idin_shafei_nia> dark-sun, fedora
<dark-sun> idin_shafei_nia✪ nice ;)
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, moshkele permissionaro dari
<eiman> اوبونتو
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, tooye nautilus right-click baad tabe permissions
<eiman> sharmande man ba nautilus ashna nistam bayad nasb konam?
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, file managere gnome esmesh nautiluse , tooye terminal bezan nautilus
<eiman> vaghti zadam home ra baram baz kard
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, home na file manager ro baz mikone ke hamoon nautiluse esmesh
<eiman> bebakhshid
<eiman> dar permission kodom gozineh ra bayad taghir bedam
<eiman> ?
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, file access ro --- kon
<eiman> va folder access ra creat & delete file?
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, none
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, owner ro create & delete wali group ro none bezar
<eiman> idin aziz az komak shoma besiar moteshakeram
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, khahesh
<eiman> az inke be ubuntu mohajerat kardam besiar khoshhalam va talash mikonam digaran ra ham ba an ashna konam
<eiman> shab shoma bekhair
<eiman> ta mokaleme badi khodanegahdar
<idin_shafei_nia> eiman, khosh'halam , bedroud
<nimar700> salam be hamegi
<nimar700> dar morede TOR soal dashtam
<nimar700> komak
<nimar700> من یک سوال دارم ، کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه؟
<nimar700> من یک سوال دارم ، کسی میتونه به من کمک کنه؟
 * dark-sun tor ro dust nadare...
<dark-sun> !ask | nimar700
<lubotu3> nimar700: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nimar700> سوالم اینه که (تور) چطوری کار میکنه؟
<nimar700> روی اوبونتو نصبش کردم اما هیچ کاری انجام نمیده
<dark-sun> nimar700✪ چیکار کردین؟
<dark-sun> nimar700✪ بعد از نصب
<dark-sun> nimar700✪ http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCYQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.torproject.org%2Fdocs%2Ftor-doc-unix.html.en&ei=jLQpT4-SO4fG-QbXiMmWBQ&usg=AFQjCNFxJ3spOJ4uHmIXB9oybhpH7f4ZjQ
<dark-sun> shiiiit
<sadra> dark-sun: ?
<nimar700> روی ویدالیا کلیک کردم بعد از چند دقیقه علامت تور سبز شد بعدش هیچ اتفاقی نیفتاد
<dark-sun> nimar700✪ mashala
<nimar700> این لینک فیلتره ازش نمیتونم استفاده کنم
<dark-sun> nimar700✪ badesh hich siti baz nashod?
<nimar700> نه پروکسی رو هم تنظیم کردم اما نشد
<dark-sun> نمی‌دونم
<dark-sun> باید بررسی کنی
<dark-sun> قانونیش همینجوریه
<nimar700> توی ویندوز وقتی تور رو میزنم خودش یه صفحه ی جستجوگر باز میکنه و کار انجام میشه
<nimar700> اما توی اوبونتو نتونستم وصل شم
<dark-sun> من دیگه برم بخوابم
<dark-sun> شب همگی بخیر
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-02
<eiman> baz ham salam
<alabd> eiman: salam
<eiman> man taze karam va dochar moshkel shodam
<eiman> dishab 400 gig data az ye hard rikhtam toye dastgam
<eiman> va ta sobh roshan bod
<eiman> qshutdown ham tanzim kardam ke khamosh beshe
<eiman> hala ke dastgah ra roshan kardam shell bala nemiad
<eiman> ghablan be in moshkel barkhordam dobare ubuntu nasb kardam
<eiman> vali dost daram in bar moshkel ra hal konam
<eiman> mamnon misham agar betonid komakam konid
<eiman> ba grub ya narmafzar dige mishe moshkel ra hal kard [07:04] <eiman> ya rahi baray restore kardan vozod dare?
<dark-sun> eiman✪ error i k ruye sefe miad ro google kon
<eiman> eror i k?
<dark-sun> eiman✪ mage nemigi shell bala nemiad
<dark-sun> eiman✪ ye errroi chizi zaher mishe ru safe dige
<eiman> bale
<eiman> ye eror ye seri neveshte ast
<eiman> yeki az onha ine
<dark-sun> eiman✪ a ghorbune pesar, hamuno ye ghesmatisho google kon, age nemiduni kolesho bezar tu pastebin.org
<eiman> stoping GNOME display manager ok
<eiman> va ye seri chize digeh
<eiman> rahi baray restore vojod nadare?
<dark-sun> eiman✪ 7, 8 khate akhar ro benvis, ba 1khat k nemishe
<dark-sun> eiman✪ benvis tu pastebin.
<eiman> mamnon test mokonam
<eiman> dast shoma dard nakone
<dark-sun> np
 * psydroid ba tabar tu daste dark-sun mizane ta dard kone
 * dark-sun az hush mire...
<salehi> dorood-mikham y tahghigh benevisam ba libreoffice ama mondam che fonti estefade konam ke moshkeli pish naiad vaghti mibinanesh.
<dark-sun> salehi✪ export to pdf
<salehi> word mikhan
<dark-sun> salehi✪ ba oo kar nakon pas,
<salehi> oo chie?
<dark-sun> salehi✪ libreOffice o microsoft office hanuz nemitunan formataye hamdige ro be khubi neshun bedan
<dark-sun> salehi✪ bishtaresham taghsire micro$ofte
<dark-sun> salehi✪ age az shoma formate doc ya docx mikhan, ba ms office kar konin
<salehi> hamon pdf midam chon ina feghat matlab o ax ro mikhan
<salehi> vase inke matlab o ax ro azesh copy o past konan ke moshkeli pish nemiad?
<dark-sun> salehi✪ na, vali shoma emtehan konin ;)
<salehi> ok-sepas
<dark-sun> salehi✪ welcome ;)
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, ping
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1✪ salaaam
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1✪ chetooori kalaghe mehrabun? :)
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, mamnon
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, ta be hal dar bare "serial console access " chizi shenidi
<WhiteCrow1> ?
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1✪ humm.. to robotic matrah mishe?
<WhiteCrow1> na
<WhiteCrow1> dark-sun, to mostanadat e gentoo besh bar khordam
<WhiteCrow1> console=x
<dark-sun> WhiteCrow1✪ needunam :)
<WhiteCrow1> mamnon
<dark-sun> :)
<vahid> WhiteCrow1: salam
<vahid> WhiteCrow1: fek konam yani az porte serial mishe be console dastresi dasht
<WhiteCrow1> vahid, nemidonam shaiad shaiadam na , ama man ham be in chizi ke to migi residam
<WhiteCrow1> 1 min man baiad monitor am ro ja be ja konam
<WhiteCrow1> okay
<WhiteCrow1> :D
<totimkopf> :)))
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, salaaam , khoobi ?? vaght dariii ??
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: saalam, mamnoon khobi?
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, mamnoon , khodet chetori ??? vahid busy hasti ?
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: na aziz
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: kar dari begoo
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, mikham beram tooye tanzimate modem , default IP ro mizanam browser baz nemikone , ssh ham ke mizanam refused mikone
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, ba 2ta modem estefade mikonam har 2tash injoorie
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: ip modem ro nemidoni chiye?
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, 192.168.1.1
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: khob age in bashe ke moshkeli nadare
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: motmaeni hamine? ping mishe?
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, pingesham mikone wali na browser bazesh mikone na ssh
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, are ping mikone
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: ye telnet kon behesh
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: telent 192.168.1.1
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, command not found mide :-/ mage default nasb nist package telnet ??
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: toye bazi az distoro ha nasb nist dige
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: toye debian man nasbe :)
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, man fedora hastam , alan nasbesh mikonam
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, username & password fekr konam awaz shode !! invalid mige
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: shoma ke gofti hichi nemiyare toye web
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: age user pass avaz shode bayad toye web ham azat user pass bekhad
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, package telnet ro nasb kardam , baadesh zadam telnet 192.168.1.1 baadesh username & password khast dadam wali login invalid
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: shayad yeki login karde tosh usr o pass ro avaz karde web ro disable karde
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: be port e 80 telnet kon hala
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: telnet 192.168.1.1 80
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, refused
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: khob ba web esh gablan login karde bodi?
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, man aslan bash login nakardam , ISP configesh karde bood
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: be port 22 va 21 ham telnet kon
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, har 2 port connection refused mide
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: khobe :)
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: khob ye kari mitoni bekoni
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: inke beri toye google usr va pas default modem ro search koni ehtemalan avaz nakardan
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: in usr va pass ro emtehan kon : admin admin ye root
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, man ba hamoon user passe default login mikardam ke invalid midad
<idin_shafei_nia> vahid, poshte modem user pass ro neweshte
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: bazam search bekon
<vahid> idin_shafei_nia: ahan
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: eth0 o ba chizi ke esme device ete avazesh kon
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, salaaam chetori ??? mercii alan mizanam ino
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: salam, mokhlesam. to khubi?
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, merciii , mamnoon , khodet khoobi ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: eh migzare, bedune fedora khosh migzare felan! :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, :D rafti roo mint dige :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, zadam , baadesh bezanam 192.168.1.2 ?? too browser chizi nayoword
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: bargashtam be arch, hichi baram arch o gentoo nemishe
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: ba 192.168.1.1 ham baz nemikone browser?
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, eeeee baz shod :D merciiiiiiii
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, damet garm :D merciiii
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: ghorbanat :D ye zamani badbakhtia dashtam ba in moshkel chand saat o 1 ruz!!
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, merciii :D manam mikham biam samte arch :P az updatash mitarsam :(
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: bia inja ham ma delta darim :D pishrafteim baleee! :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, updatesh cheghadr shode alan ? midooni ???
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: delta-hash mesle fedora nist, vali khob masalan KDE 4.8 ro baram karde 370MG ina
<the-light> 20% to 50% e
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, naa KDE kar nistam XFCE mikham roo arch test konam
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: XFCE ke hajmi nadare!
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, khode update awaliyash + XFCE 700Mb fekr konam beshe , doroste ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: age web install nasb koni nemikhad dobare pacman -Syu koni. hamechi update e intori
<the-light> net install*
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, dari sheytoon mishi miri too jeldam :-/ yaaani are ?? :D
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: kojaye kari?? package hasham man o sasan free midim tu ahvaz :))
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, waghean ?? :D
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: balee balee :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, key biam azet begiram :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, dige dari waswasam mikoni :D
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: bia harvaght khasti :D sasan xfce ham dare etefaghan
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, update chand waght pishe :D
 * idin_shafei_nia kheyli sasano doost midarad :)
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: male man emshab full mishe, sasanam bayad jadid bashe
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, yaaani man hamoon Iso ghadimimo nasb konam :D Pkgaro az sasan begiram ??
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: are, package hasho az sasan begiri cp koni tu cache update esh mikoni local
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, midooni behtarin khabari bood ke bem dadii :D ??
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: mikhay moshtologh bedi,are? :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, dari moshtologho mikoni too pacham :D are ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: hala fedora-t pak beshe man moshtologh nemikham :P
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, mikham Arch + Xfce ro roo harde aslie laptop berizam :D hamoon sda :p fedora roo external nasbe
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: liaghatesh hamun external e :))
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, =))
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: khunei hanuz?
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, ahwazam , 2rooz pish ba ali biroon boodim
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, jat khali
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: eh khabar midadin jam mishodim jaei
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, barname yehoeii shod , baadesh ba strenix ham boodesh manam teleto nadashtam ke bat hamahang konam :P az ali khorde begir :smiley gheybat:
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: eh strenix ham ahvaze? felan ke mashghule kare mesle kargara tu gtalk :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, emrooz harekat kard raft , wali are 2-3 rooz oomade bood
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: aha ok, manam hafte badi miram bian bebinimetun
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, mage kojaeii alan ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: khune
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, hafteye baadi koja miri sheytoon :-/
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: miram zanjan ta eyd
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, khedmate nezam vazife ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: na :D daneshgah
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, eeeeeee MASTER ??
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, tabriiiik
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: ey hamchin, merci :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, sasan nazdike khodemoone yaa jaye digast ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: samte ali inast
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, eeeeee pas khoobe :D ye bar 4taei gharar bezarim berim biroon LUG rah bendazim :D
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: are ok konim ye 6 taei mishim, sherkate nabi ham hast
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, nabi kiye :-/ miad IRC ?
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: na taghriban, jalesate lug in chand saale tu sherkate nabi bargozar shode
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, man nabi ro nemishnasam nemitoonam ooonja ro pishnahad bedam :P khodet ba ali hamahang kon
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: khabar bede key bashe 1 ruz ghablesh hamahang mikonam ba ali o baghie, dakhel google group e khuzlug ham mituni topic bezani
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, man shanbe entekhab wahed daram , shayad ye trip beram bushehr o biam baadesh bet khabar midam
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: bashe, baramun kuse biar :D
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, ali mige wasaam ouraniuome ghani shode biyaar :))
<the-light> idin_shafei_nia: auno ke tu zirzaminaye shelengabad o lashkar abad mitune gir biare :))
<idin_shafei_nia> the-light, age gir biare ke dige man mitoonam kuse biaram :D
<Guest65283> سلام چه جوری می تونم کانکشن وایرلس بسازم.لطفا راهنمایی کنید
<Guest65283> داخل اوبونتو کسی نیست جواب بده
<Guest65283> الو
<dark-sun> !patience | Guest65283
<lubotu3> Guest65283: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-03
<h0n3st> http://ebtekar.info استخدام برنامه‌نویس php در تهران
<vahid> find aptitude
 * isolated brb
<MiladKhajavi> behie: به به سلام بهی جان
<isolated> the-light, salaaaaaaam chetorii aghaaa ? sasan nemiad IRC ?
<alabd> kasi midune porte ssh ro bastan ya protocol ro ? (idk)
<vahid> alabd: khobi? :)
<alabd> vahid: jan mamnoon shoma khubi bardar?
<vahid> alabd: mamanoon, man ye bar port 22 ro ba tcpdump monitor kardam natijash jaleb bood
<alabd> ah :P
<vahid> alabd: avalesh be port 22 telnet zadam didam jalebe moshkeli nadare vali vaghti ssh mikardam javab nemidad
<alabd> pocket ...
<vahid> alabd: khodam ba in cheskmaye khodam didamd ke packet ha ro dastkari kardan, error checksum midad
<vahid> alabd: yani checksum packte haye ssh ro daskari mikoanan vase hamin server in packet haro gabool nemikone
<vahid> alabd: shayad beshe be server goft ke chechsum ro check nakone, vali fek nakonam be in rahati ha bashe chon khode kernel in karo mikone
<alabd> oh nice vahid in PM
<the-light> isolated: salam, ghorbane shoma, sasan?shoma?
<isolated> the-light, idin hastam babaaa :D
<the-light> isolated: in che nickname ie! are miad ama kheyli kam
<isolated> the-light, dooosesh midaram khob :D
<the-light> isolated: bayaad analiz et konam:D
<isolated> the-light, az che lahaz :D mitarsam mosbat beshe :))
<the-light> isolated: vaisa logout konam biam
<alabd> kasi midune chetori ssh konim ruye protocoli gheire tcp/udp
<alabd> ?
<alabd> PM me plz
 * dark-sun fekr mikone be joz tcp/udp che protocoli mitune vojud dashte bashe...
<sterNiX> alabd☣ http://tiny.sternix.net/e+
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ to hjam bebin in linko
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ghablan 1i dg az bache ha ham hamchin chizi zade bud
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ albate oon login nemikhast ;)
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ bug! field khali ham request mifreste server.
 * dark-sun give sterNiX a javascript pill... 
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ xcc esh konim?
<dark-sun> :D
<dark-sun> s/xcc/xss
<sterNiX> chiyo dark-sun ?
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ hamun linki k dadi ro migam dg
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ gijam kardi
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ oon linki k dadi, 1 safe login neshun mide faghat!
<dark-sun> yourls: login, password
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ safash shabihe ine: http://tiny.sternix.net/admin/index.php
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ irad dare
<sterNiX> mamnon ke gofti
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ ;)
 * dark-sun is a free user B-)
<totimkopf> ajab
 * dark-sun throws a skull to totimkopf ... "what's strange?"
<totimkopf> hehe
<totimkopf> you remembe that i am jomjome
<totimkopf> remember*
<dark-sun> totimkopf✪ ;)
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣  http://tinyurl.com/7m5vw29
 * dark-sun suffers from low-speed internet... 
<dark-sun> sterNiX✪ FU that's google!
<dark-sun> :D
<sterNiX> dark-sun☣ fusw i know hun
<alabd> dark-sun: hamin inja ro por knonid az offtopic ham unja ,,,,zemnan hamin ke field khali request ferestad xss ghar nist beshe .
<dark-sun> alabd✪ :P
<dark-sun> :D
 * dark-sun added the new topic for further reading... [run in background]
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alabd> aleikom salam
 * dark-sun be kalaghe sefid bal salam mikone va behesh berenj mide...
<isolated> dark-sun, :)) cheghade sheytooni to
<sterNiX> isolated☣ shenasham khobe taze :D
<isolated> sterNiX, :)))))))))))
<isolated> sterNiX, man ke menare to kaftar , dark-sun chikare bood !! yadam raft azesh beporsiiimaaaa
<sterNiX> mobile baz bood isolated
<isolated> sterNiX, che fayde inhame sms miado mire wali dark-sun gom mishe akhar
<sterNiX> gps nadare isolated
<alabd> aghyun /khanuma lotfan bahse gheire elmi nakonid
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-04
<btavakkoli> Rosha__, ping
<dark-sun> !ping
<lubotu3> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Sourena> salam be hamegi
<isolated> Sourena, salam
<alabd> aleikom salam
<Sourena> isolated + alabd , salam
<Sourena> dostan kasi manabaeii baraye yadgiriye GTKmm mishnase be gheyr az document o refrence khodesh ?
<isolated> Sourena, google
<Sourena> isolated , khaste nabashi gozineye badi ?
<isolated> Sourena, bazam google
<Sourena> isolanted , bazam khaste nabashi gozineye badi ?
<Sourena> isolated , havasam nabood dastam khord
<isolated> Sourena, google kon be natijeye khoobi miresiiiiii ;)
<Sourena> hala jeddi kasi manbaeii chizi nmishnase farghi nmikone persian bashe ya English
<Sourena> isolated , vel kon in google ro , motmaenan ghablan Google kardam vali alan omadam inja ke nazar o pishnahad digaran ro bedonam shayad yeki ye site khob beshnase
<isolated> Sourena, ok ... akhar be hamooon gozineye google miresi ;)
<Sourena> SterNix , salam hasti ?? nazari nadari ?
<sterNiX> ro chi Sourena ?!
<Sourena> isolated , mamnoon + midonam
<sterNiX> salam yeenghelabi
<Sourena> SterNix , darmorede GTKmm
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ search kardi?!
<sterNiX> man chizi nadaram Sourena
<Sourena> SterNix , mersi mesle inke faghat bas be hamoon Document khodesh basande konim
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ bayesti nist
<Sourena> kase dige eiii tajrobe kar ba GTKmm nadare o sitei ro nmishnase ???
<Sourena> SterNix , chon taze mikham shoro konam o hichi azash nmidonam goftam shayad ye marja behtar az khodesh bashe ke Step by Step gofte bashe Search zadam chize ziyad jalebi naumad
<sterNiX> http://developer.gnome.org/gtkmm-tutorial/3.0/
<Sourena> taze tajrobe digaran dar morede taiid ye site khyli behtare
<Sourena> SterNix , in male khodesh hast dige
<sterNiX> www.gtkmm.org/ in male khodeshe Sourena
<Sourena> ino ke bahash dargir hastam felan ye jahaeii nmidonam chera vali APP Compile nmishe
<Sourena> to site gtkmm.org ham be hamoon linke aval vasl mishe
<sterNiX> www.mrbrklyn.com/resources/programming-with-gtkmm.pdf
<sterNiX> http://www.horde3d.org/wiki/index.php5?title=Tutorial_-_Setup_Horde_with_Gtkmm
<Sourena> sterNix , PDF khyli aliye vali Version 2 hastesh ba 3 fargh dare
<Sourena> bazam dar har sorat mamnoon ke komak kardi
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<alabd> WhiteCrow1: aleikom salam
<WhiteCrow1> ha
<Sourena> bad az 2 gharn :)))))))))))
<WhiteCrow1> ha
<WhiteCrow1> chi shode , man motevajeh nashodam sorry , dobare begid ?
<Sourena> WhiteCrow1 , dasth javab salam midad
<WhiteCrow1> lol
<WhiteCrow1> alabd, aziz mizashti farda pas farda , mah e dg , chera ajale , ajale kar e shiton e :D
<Sourena> WhiteCrow1 , =)))))))))
<alabd> sholugh nakonid khob taze didam nabudam :P
<sterNiX> vahid☣ file be farsi chi mishe?!
<vahid> sterNiX: makhzane etelate rayaneh
<sterNiX> vahid☣ yani chi in ke gofti?!
<sterNiX> mikham begam file copy nashod bayad begam makhzane etelate rayaneh copy nashod?!!!!
<vahid> sterNiX: are dige
<sterNiX> vahid☣ begam file ke sangin tare ke, in che moadel saziye hastesh!!!!
<vahid> bazam mikhaye email bezani
<vahid> sterNiX: be nazaram to dige email nazan
<sterNiX> vahid☣ na dige email nemizanam
<sterNiX> dige kolan az fsug mikham biyam biroon
<vahid> sterNiX: farda pas nemiyaeee?
<vahid> sterNiX: mikhastam bebinamet
<sterNiX> vahid☣ dige hichvaght nemiyam
<vahid> biya /msg
#ubuntu-ir 2012-02-05
<KScorp> salam
<KScorp> file php chetor too ubuntu ejra konam?
<KScorp> server bayad nasb konam?
<KScorp> file php chetor too ubuntu ejra konam? server bayad nasb konam?
<the-light> KScorp: lamp ro nasb konin, ya apache/php/mysql
<KScorp> ok
<btral> salam. to shell chetor begam ye shell script dige 1 mah bad run she? ba crontab nemikham.
<vahid> btral: salam , mitoni ba time computeret set koni yani begi toye folan tarikh script ejra beshe
<vahid> btral: az date mitoni estefade koni
<btral> vahid: tnx a lot
<the-light> btral: salam. belakhare bayad ba 1 barnamei 1 mah dige run esh koni,crontab nabashe, bayad 1 barname dige bashe run esh kone
<the-light> btral: ino bebin shayad bedardet bokhore: http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/169814-run-script-every-31st-month.html
<Sourena> salam be hame , Dostan kasi ta hala az Terminator estefade karde ???
<dark-sun_> Sourena✪ man
<dark-sun_> Sourena✪ doosesh dari?
<dark-sun_> :)
<Sourena> dark-sun , salam chetori ? , kho chetori bahash chand ta terminal misazan ???
<dark-sun_> Sourena✪ ctrl + alt + h
<dark-sun_> ya hamchin chizi
<dark-sun_> ctrl + alt + v
<dark-sun_> daghigh yadam ni
<dark-sun_> :D
<Sourena> dark-sun , hich kodoum javab nadad :D
<dark-sun_> sorry for flood
<dark-sun_> Sourena✪ Ctrl-Shift-E: will split the view vertically.
<dark-sun_> Ctrl-Shift-O: will split the view horizontally.
<dark-sun_> Ctrl-Shift-P: will focus be active on the previous view.
<dark-sun_> Ctrl-Shift-N: will focus be active on the next view.
<dark-sun_> Ctrl-Shift-W: will close the view where the focus is on.
<dark-sun_> Ctrl-Shift-Q: will exit terminator.
<dark-sun_> F11: will make terminator go fullscreen.
 * dark-sun_ used http://www.ubuntugeek.com/terminator-multiple-gnome-terminals-in-one-window.html
<Sourena> dark-sun_ damet garm khyli bahal bood , faghat oon Flood ro ye translate bezan bego binam chi mishe persianesh ???
<Sourena> :-bd
<dark-sun_> estelahe Sourena, vaghti chanda khat ye dafe minvisi to kanal migan "flood" kardi
<Sourena> dark-sun_ , hmmmmm very thanks
<dark-sun> Sourena✪ welcome ;)
<Sourena> ye soal dige , ba AptonCD ye package ro omadam restore konam oon chizayee ke mikhastam ro tik zadam o restore ro zadam chand bar pass root ro gereft o mesle inke restore kard vali khabari az oon APP nistesh !!!!!!
 * dark-sun hich vaght natunest aptOnCd ro be kar begire... 
<Sourena> jeddi hich rahi nadare ke beshe bahash kar kard ? , hala man hichi adat daram chand bar ham ke shode OS nasb konam o az aval Down konam moshkeli nadaram vali agar yeki dige ro Avordim GNU/Linux kar kardimesh o mesle ma natunest hamishe kar kone onvaght chetori Package haro behesh beresoonim
<Sourena> dark-sun , rasti hanoozam DialUP hamoon moshkel ghadimi ro dare ???
<Sourena> sterNix # salam khobi ? , agar Source ye APP ro bekhaim Compile konim baste be har no systemi Compile mishe dige ??? , farghi nmikone ke System amd64 bashe ya inke i386 doroste ???
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ age source ro dshte bashi tosh neveshte
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ mamolan ./configure ro ke bezani, bana be moghtaziyate system tanzim mikone, va niyazmandihasho elam mikone
<Sourena> sterNiX # soalam kolli bood chon ye chizayeii khonde boodam goftam beporsam bbinam dorost hast ya na
<Sourena> sterNiX # mersi az JAVABet THANKS
<sterNiX> Sourena☣ khahesh, to readme va install ro ham bekhon hamrah ba source
<Sourena> in GAME O A D ro daghighan kiya daran misazan :-?
<amiragha> salam doostan
<amiragha> من یه مشکل دارم و اون اینه که موقع نصب اوبونتو یا فدورا سیستم، پارتیشنامو نمی شناسه و فقط می نویسه یه هارد 300 گیگ داری
<amiragha> کسی می تونه حلش کنه ؟
<amiragha> کسی نیس؟
<bihoviat> salam
<salehi> man pass idimo avaz kardam alan tamame add listam to pidgin shode "not on server list" che kar konam?
<salehi> man pass idimo avaz kardam alan tamame add listam to pidgin shode "not on server list" che kar konam?
<the-light> salehi: sobare add esh kardi dorost nashode?
<the-light> dobare/s/sobare
<salehi> add nakardam
<salehi> to in fekram ama mikham kola export konam bad dobare add konam ke sakht nashe
<the-light> salehi: password e jadid o dakhel pidgin vared kardi intori shod?
<salehi> are
<the-light> salehi: az server mikhune add list o ... ro pidgin
<salehi> dobare ham add kardam-nemige "not at server list" ama dostam ke online ro offline neshon mide
<the-light> salehi: aun dige bug e pidgin e agar online hastan o off neshun mide
<salehi> ghablan ke injor nabode-google ham injor nist- in feghat injori shode
<salehi> alan idie dige ham test kardam injor nashode-alan ye bar delet mikonam o add mikonam acc ro bebinam chi mishe
<salehi> the-light: ba in kari ke kardam tamame add listam parid =))
<the-light> salehi: pidgin ke nemitune khod be khod az server yahoo o ... pak kone! yebar tanzimatesho pak kon ba khodesh
<salehi> rast migi-chetor pak konam?
<salehi> the-light:chetor pak konam?
<the-light> salehi: ubuntu dari?
<salehi> bale
<salehi> 11.4
<the-light> salehi: sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<salehi> yani kolan pakesh konam?bad tanzimatesh to home nemimone?
<the-light> salehi: gaman nakonam tanzimatesh tu home pak beshe. dasti pakesh konin.
<salehi> pas age tanzimate moheme to home pak konam feghat?
<the-light> salehi: sudo rm -r ~/.purple
<the-light> salehi: aunam mituni aval test koni
 * the-light mire birun
<salehi> ok-sepas aziz
<vahid> kasi midone chetor didi ro roye emacs 23 biyaram bala?
<vahid> bidi*
<the-light> isolated: chetori?
<isolated> the-light, salaaam chetori ?
<the-light> isolated: mokhlesam, to khubi?
<isolated> the-light, merciii khoobam , to khoobi ? radifi ?
<the-light> isolated: aun tooz X ro terekunde budam dige bala nayoomad :P barnagashti?
<the-light> isolated: migzare, khube
<isolated> the-light, man ke hamash too IRC boodam :D
<the-light> isolated: mage nagofti shanbe miram o miam?
<isolated> the-light, shanbe entekhab wahed dashtam ... felan fekr nakonam beram , daram ba ali sms bazi mikonam :D ye barname mizarim hamo bebinim :D
<the-light> isolated: aha ok, man ta 4shanbe bishtar nistam :)
<isolated> the-light, ali mige ping you :D goft bet ino begam :D
<the-light> isolated: ping me :))
<isolated> the-light, pm :D
<Linux_Jonobi> salam azizan
<Linux_Jonobi> hame khobid
<Linux_Jonobi> kasi nist inka ?
<Linux_Jonobi> eeeeeeee
<Linux_Jonobi> man raftam
<Linux_Jonobi> by by
<isolated> Linux_Jonobi, soal dari bepors
<Linux_Jonobi> salam
<isolated> Linux_Jonobi, injaaa chat room nist ;) soaleto bepors age kasi balad bashe javab mide
<Linux_Jonobi> farsi mishe nevesht /
<Linux_Jonobi> ?
<Linux_Jonobi> inja ?
<isolated> Linux_Jonobi, are benewis
<Linux_Jonobi> aha vola man fekr kardam chat roome
<Linux_Jonobi> bebakhshid
<Linux_Jonobi> اوکی
<Linux_Jonobi> ببخشید من فکر کردم اینجا مثل چت روم هست
<Linux_Jonobi> سوالی داشتم که تو انجمن نوشتمش دیگه
<Linux_Jonobi> اینجا بگم براتون یا همونجا جواب میدید؟
<Linux_Jonobi> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,30027.0.html
<Linux_Jonobi> انشالا که جواب میدید
<Linux_Jonobi> مزاحم نمیشم
<Linux_Jonobi> موفق باشید
<Linux_Jonobi> یا حق
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-28
<Ghanbari> web siti ke narm afzarhaye farsi ubuntu ro moarefi kone HAST?
<khazali> mathers73
<Ghanbari> web siti ke narm afzarhaye farsi ubuntu ro moarefi kone HAST?
<parsa_dig> hi to all
<parsa> has sw like idm for ubunto?
<chalist__> parsa, aria2 hast ke emkanatesh kheyli bishtar az idm hast vali tahte terminale. fekr konam gui ham dashte bashe
<parsa> aria2?
<parsa> DASTOR nasbesh chie?
<chalist__> apt-get install aria2c fekr konam
<chalist__> parsa, apt-get install aria2c fekr konam
<parsa> TNX
<parsa> vase android sdk ham chizi hast?
<parsa> ia driver goshihaie andriedi?
<chalist__> man sar dar nemiyaram :D
<parsa> one more = vase accese be root dastorsh chi bood - sodobash
<parsa> ?
<chalist__> parsa, sudo
<parsa> linux@linux-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo usage: sudo [-D level] -h | -K | -k | -V usage: sudo -v [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u user             name|#uid] usage: sudo -l[l] [-AknS] [-D level] [-g groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-U user             name] [-u user name|#uid] [-g groupname|#gid] [command] usage: sudo [-AbEHknPS] [-r role] [-t type] [-C fd] [-D level] [-g             groupname|#gid] [-p prompt] [-u
<parsa> nashod?
<chalist__> parsa, sudo apt-get install aria2
<parsa> done
<parsa> tnx
<parsa> Unable to locate package aria2
<parsa> baid sorsesho add konam?
<chalist__> parsa, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/aria2-cross-platform-command-line-tool.html
<parsa> tnx in advance
<lxsameer> parsa: pyload o didi? shayad ye khorde karbordeshun motefavet bashe ama kheyli alie
<sasan> fsalam
<sasan> KASI HAST
<lxsameer> sasan: hame hastan soaleto bepors
<sasan> سلامژ
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-29
<hadi> salma
<hadi> iani salam
<hadi> man mikham  aria2 ro nasb konam -- aria.tar.xz
<hadi> in  file ba in passvando chetor nasb konam
<hadi> alooooooo
<ebrahim> salam
<chalist> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14454872/login-with-twitter-oauth-via-proxy
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-30
<alis313> سلام
<mahdi1533> سلام دوستان
<mahdi1533> کسی هست کمکم کنه؟؟
<mahdi1533> aloooooooooooooo00000000000000ooooooooo
<mahdi1533> kisi nist???????////
<mahdi1533> pas inja chwkar mikonid??
<jupiter> salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<jupiter> man roy laptop ubuntu nasb kardam va roy system khanegio windows !!!! modem man ba kart shabakeh etesal dareh va laptop ba kart shabakeh 2vom !!! chetor mitonam shabakashon konam ta laptop ham be internet dast resi dashteh bashe ?????? mr30
<anoNxeRo> modem adslmanzoret jupiter ?
<jupiter> bale adsl hast va ba cable shabake be sorat e pppoe etesal dare in modem be kart shabakey moderbord vasle !! laptop ham be kart shabakeh dovom ke ro eslat pci hast vasle!!
<anoNxeRo> khob ye hub/swtich begir jupiter
<anoNxeRo> ya inke ye kart shabake dige bara systeme aslit
<anoNxeRo> va onja share kon
<anoNxeRo> ya inke ye adsl router begir ke 4ta khoroji lan dashte bashe va wifi
<anoNxeRo> mnan beram
<anoNxeRo> khodafez
<jupiter> man hamey harfato motevajeh misham sabor bash 1 daghigheh.....bebin modem be karte shabake onbord nasbeh >..... khob
<jupiter> badesh laptop ro be kart shabake dovom ke alan ro mader bord nasb kardam vasl kardam
<jupiter> halal chetori tanzim konam kasi hast bedoneh??????
<reza> با سلام من کاربر تازه اوبونتو ۶۴بیت  ۱۲.۰۴ هستم هنگام لود اوبونتو صفحه لودینگ صفحه اختلال پیدا میکند(شطرنجی میشود) وسپس طبق معمول وارد میشود البته من گرافیک رانصب نکرده ام اما طبق این گراقیک را شناخت sudo apt-get install mesa-utils لپ تابم Dell vostro 3300 nvidia geforce 
<lxsameer> reza: moshgeli nadare
<lxsameer> reza: un cizi ham ke nasb kardi driver e vga et nist,
<lol29933> hi
<lol29933> any one?
<lol29933> wow
<lxsameer> lol29933: ?
<lubuntoi> ‏‫سلام من لوبونتو دارم نمیدونم چرا فلش یو اس بی به رایانه وصل میکنم کار نمیکنه
#ubuntu-ir 2013-01-31
<nafeldo_> salam
<nafeldo_> agha ye soal daran
<nafeldo_> 'm
<nafeldo_> alo
<saeed> ?
<nafeldo_> dawsh
<nafeldo_> chetori mishe
<saeed> plz insert your ask
<nafeldo_> be server fahmoond ke ma win darim?
<nafeldo_> mikham photoshop dl konam
<nafeldo_> amma mige nabayad linux bashi
<saeed> photoshop ro mikhay download koni ama chun linux dari ejazeh nemideh !?
<nafeldo_> are
<saeed> ro linux ham mikhay estefadeh koni ?
<nafeldo_> bale
<saeed> ba wget mikhay begirish ?
<nafeldo_> man az DTA use mikonam
<saeed> bayad az 1 chizi estefadeh koni ke to headereh requesteh packet ha os name ro ersal nakoneh
<nafeldo_> migi chi kar konam?
<saeed> ba wget emtehan kon bebin mituneh dl koneh
<nafeldo_> ok
<nafeldo_> amma
<saeed> PS mageh version linux ham dareh ?
<nafeldo_> kollan nemizare ba brower connect sham
<nafeldo_> na
<nafeldo_> amma ba wine...
<saeed> ba Wine motmaeni dorost bala miad ?!
<saeed> PS app pichidehee hasta
<nafeldo_> ye jayi khoondam
<nafeldo_> gofte bood mishe
<nafeldo_> emtehan ham karde boodan
<nafeldo_> too forum bood
<nafeldo_> forum.ubuntu.ir
<saeed> shudanesh ke mishe har exe ee ro baz koni ama dorost kar kardanesh mohemeh
<saeed> agar ok hasti 1 raheh behtar behet pishanhad mikonam
<nafeldo_> intor khoonde boodam
<nafeldo_> amma emtehan nakardam
<saeed> PS ro ke mikhay dl koni linkeh mostaghimeh ?
<nafeldo_> che rahi?
<nafeldo_> bayad berim too site adobe
<nafeldo_> bad dl photoshop ro ke mizanam
<saeed> az unja mikhay dl koni !!!
<nafeldo_> mige ke roo linux nasb nemishe
<nafeldo_> http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=photoshop&loc=en_us
<saeed> 100% shoma crackesh ro ham mikhay ya mikhay ghanoni use koni ?
<nafeldo_> 100% crack mikham
<saeed> khub az unja dl nakon
<nafeldo_> chetor mage?
<nafeldo_> crack esho too hard daram
<saeed> boro search kon to in site haye farsi ke crackesh ro ham gozashtan az unja ha dl kon
<nafeldo_> khode PS ro ham daram.
<nafeldo_> crack daram
<nafeldo_> PS ham daram amma mitarsam version esh motafavet bashe
<nafeldo_> manzooram ghadimitar bashe
<saeed> ageh adobe linkeh mostaghim mideh + SID ro negha nemikoneh + authentication nemikhad boro site haee ke remote downloaderan mesleh rapidbaz o rodfile bedeh barat remote konan
<nafeldo_> inam harfie
<nafeldo_> fixed.Adobe_Photoshop_CS6_v13.0_Pre_Release
<nafeldo_> man felan ino daram
<nafeldo_> brower ei darim ke
<nafeldo_> hoviate linux ro hefz nakone?
<nafeldo_> va maro win marefi kone
<nafeldo_> ya hatta addon ei bara firefox?
<lxsameer> nafeldo_, agent switcher nasb kon ru ff
<lxsameer> nafeldo, agent switcher nasb kon ru ff
<nafeldo> ok
<nafeldo> tnx
<Guest56989> salam bamegi
<Guest56989> alooooooooooooooo
<glad> salam dostan
<glad>  من می خوام  کاساندرا نصب کنم ولی با یه سری مشکلات بر خوردم با کمی جستجو در گوگل متوجه شدم که باید جاوا ۷ نصب کنم
<glad> ولی فکر کنم فیلتر هستیم و نمی توانم با apt-get
<glad> اون رو نصب کنم
<glad> چکار کنم ؟
<glad> کسی هست کمک کنه ؟
<lxsameer> glad, openjdk o nasb kon
<glad> open jdk dashtam vali bayad jdk 7 bashe fekr konam , open jdk 7 darim ?
<aski> salam be hame, sorry for finglisi!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-01
<avv> salam
<avv> kasi has?
<Guest76874> salam
<Guest76874> kasi nist?
<mahdy> Guest76874: جونم ؟
<mahdy> boozary: fuck you
<boozary> mahdy, sepasgpzaram.
<mahdy> boozary: نوکرتم . کاریه که از دستم بر میاد
<dingdangdong> =))
<dingdangdong> boozary: tabeez?
<boozary> dingdangdong, salam mohandes
<dingdangdong> boozary: salam azizam, chetoriaee?
<boozary> dingdangdong, merci, khoobam, to khoobi ?
<dingdangdong> boozary: mamnun azizam ;)
<samira> salam dostan
<samira> man yek tozie mint ro systemam dashtam ke
<samira> yek ariyos ham nasbidam
<samira> hala 2ta tozie mint va ariyos daram
<samira> va mikham
<samira> k ariyosa pak konam
<samira> bayad chetori inkara anjam bedam?
<samira> albate man ba mint omadam bala
<samira> va ba terminal
<samira> dastore
<samira> palimpsest
<samira> ro zadam
<samira> va hard diskam alan jolome
<samira> ama nemidonam kodomesh male minte va kodom male ariyos
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-02
<mohammadgolfami> سلام من یک تازه کار و یک تازه واردم. تایپ فارسی مشکی نداره؟
<hs366> chejoori mitoonam Drive (partition) name ro too command line bebinam ?
<hs366> fek konam soale kheili ahmaghaneei vali balad nistam vaghean
<hs366> thx
<lxsameer> hs366: fdisk /dev/sda
<lxsameer> hs366: bad command hasho bebin motevajeh mishi
<hs366> mercccc mercc..!
<hs366> fdisk: unable to open /dev/sda: Permission denied
<lxsameer> sudo
<hs366> yess. ! thx  ^_^
<HRezaei> سلام رفقا!
<HRezaei> خبر از دارک سان بزرگ ندارید؟
<HRezaei> dark sun!
#ubuntu-ir 2013-02-03
<royaflash> salam bar dostan
<royaflash> kasy 2 canal hast
<royaflash> engar kasy nist
<esak> #5hit
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-27
<zhiwar> salam kasi hast?
<zhiwar> guys?
<eXtrem0us1> سلام. کسی می‌دونه وقتی اندازه یه پنجره تو گنوم ۳.۸ از کادر می‌زنه بیرون، باس چیکار کرد؟ من نرم‌افزار هندبریک رو تو یه سیستم با رزولوشن ۱۳۶۶ در ۷۶۸ نصب کردم و به این مشکل خوردم
<salman_m> salam eXtrem0us1
<salman_m> mishe vazehtar begiZ
<salman_m> ?
<eXtrem0us1> آره. اندازه عرض پنجره نرم‌افزار هندبریک از ۷۶۸ پیکسل بیشتره و تو صفحه جا نمی‌شه... و راهی هم برای انتقال پنجره به بیرون از کادر تصویر وجود نداره
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-28
 * h0n3st h0n3st
<ss_> salam
<salman_m> سلام. سوالتون رو بفرمایید.
<ss_> دوستان این لینکو ببینید https://github.com/shadowsocks/shadowsocks-gui.git
<ss_> این برنامه شادو ساکسه
<ss_> دوستان نمیدونم چظور اجراش کنم
<ss_> در حالی که یکی از دوستان همینو دانلود کرده و بدون نصب با اجرا کردن فایل nw
<ss_> داخل فولدر برنامه اجرا میشه اما واسه من نه
<ss_> من رفتم روش و روی فایل کلیک راست کردم
<ss_> و از قسمت پروپرتیس
<ss_> به فایل گفتم با چنتا برنامه باز بشه شاید بشه اما نشد
<ss_> خیلی تلاش کردم اما نتیجه نگرفتم
<ss_> برنامه ویدالیا را هم نصب کردم از مخزن اما وقتی تور باز میشه
<ss_> خظا میده و میگه نمیتونم تنظیماتو ذخیره کنم....
<ss_> حالا من موندم و اوبونتو بدون فیلتر شکن ..
<salman_m> من تاحالا با این برنامه کار نکردم و نمی‌دونم چی هست ولی طبق راهنمایی‌های وب‌گاهش چیز خاصی نداره. به قایل اجازه‌ی اجرا شدن دادی؟
<ss_> چطوره ؟
<salman_m> چی چطوره؟
<ss_> من رفتم روی فایل و پروپرتیس زدم و یه برنامه را انتخاب کردم اولش هیچ برنامه ای باز نمیشه چطور اجازه بدم ؟
<salman_m> ابتدا فایل
<salman_m> nw
<salman_m> رو روش کلیلک راست کن و طبق زیر برو
<salman_m> properties > permissions > allow executing .......
<ss_> اره تیک داره
<ss_> اما وقتی روش میزنم هیچی باز نمیشه
<ss_> در صورتی که واسه بقیه باز میشه
<salman_m> با ترمینال اجراش کن، مثل زیر:
<salman_m> nw /home/path/to/packagedapp.nw
<salman_m> ببین چی می‌گه
<ss_> داخل فولدرش برم و چی بزنم اجرا بشه مسیرشو ننویس قبل اسم برنامه جی بزنم
<salman_m> ./esme-barname
<ss_> ./nw
<ss_> ok
<ss_> alan khabar midam
<ss_> ./nw: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ss_> ino zad
<ss_> ./nw: error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<salman_m> sudo apt-get install udev0
<salman_m> sudo apt-get install libudev0
<salman_m> اولی اشتباه شد
<ss_> ok zadam dare nasb mishe khoda kheilret bede
<ss_> sudo apt-get install udev0 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package udev0
<ss_> ino avali ke zadam
<ss_> dovomi ham alan migam chi omad
<ss_> sudo apt-get install libudev0Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package libudev0
<salman_m> اوبونتو چند داری؟
<ss_> 13.10
<ss_> فکر کنم خرابش کردم
<salman_m> وایسا
<ss_> برم دوباره نصب کنم اوبونتو رو ؟ و قید برنامه هارو بزنم
<ss_> توی سایت شادو سکس گفته بود برو پایتون ۲٫۷
<ss_>  نصب کن
<ss_> کردم
<ss_> بعد یجا دیگش گفته بود فلان کن گردم
<ss_> خیلی دستور زدم اما نتیجه نداد
<salman_m> کاکو یه لحظه امونم بده
<ss_> گیج شده بودم هرچی دستور توی سایت شادوساکس بود میزدم
<ss_> اوکی  دادا
<salman_m> من ۱۲٫۰۴ استفاده می‌کنم. توی ۱۳٫۱۰ اسمش عوض شده. اینو بزن:
<ss_> بنظرت برم فدورا نصب کنم بهتر از اوبونتو نیست ؟ سریعتر نیست ؟ احساس میکنم اوبونتو سریع نیست با اینکه سیستمم خیلی جدیده
<salman_m> sudo apt-get install libudev0
<salman_m> sudo apt-get install libudev1
<salman_m> اولی اشتباه شد
<salman_m> :)
<ss_> :D
<ss_> sudo apt-get install libudev1Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libudev1 is already the newest version. The following package was automatically installed and is no longer required:   kde-l10n-engb Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove it. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ss_> nasb shod dadashi
<ss_> hala che konam
<salman_m> نصب نشده. می‌گه قبلاً نصب بوده
<ss_> ?
<ss_> :(
<ss_> proxy chi bezanam jaye in
<ss_> bedone proxy nemishe zendegi kard dada
<ss_> bargardam roye win ?
<ss_> ye psiphon bod mizadi va tamam
<ss_> inja chi bezanam ke enghad badbakhti nakesham ?
<salman_m> آخرین بروز رسانی نسخه‌ی لینوکسش 2013-06 هست. فکر کنم بدلیل عوض شدن اسم کتابخونه‌ی مورد نظر روی نسخه‌های جدید اجرا نمی‌شه.
<salman_m> TOR
<ss_> dada tor hamon vidalia hast >
<ss_> ?
<ss_> man nasb kardam ye vidalia
<ss_> ama conect nemishe
<ss_> daghonam dada :((
<salman_m> www.torproject.org
<salman_m> از این‌جا دانلودش و استفاده
<salman_m> کن
<ss_> vidalia chi ?
<ss_> ono pak konam ?
<ss_> speedesh khobe? dada ?
<ss_> chetorist?
<salman_m> هرکاری دوست داری بکن. این‌که دانلود کنی همه‌چی با هم هست
<salman_m> من زیاد استفاده نمی‌کنم
<ss_> shoma chi estefade mikoni dada
<ss_> bego manam bokonam moshkelam hal beshe dada
<ss_> dastet tala
<ss_> tashakor4
<ss_> shoma kheili komak kardin chetori baz peydat konam ?
<salman_m> http://forum.ubuntu.ir
<salman_m> خیلی‌ها با دانش بیشتر از من اون‌جا هستن
<ss_> are onja ham khobe ama hamin chand khat komaki ke shoma kardin man chand roze onja porsidam harki ye tike ii kenaye ei mizane
<ss_> ye javabe dorost behem nadadan
<ss_> engar hosele ye tae karo nadaran
<salman_m> چون صحبت در این رابطه در انجمن ممنوع هست.
<ss_> dar har hal mamnonam
<ss_> mohabat kardi
<ss_> nagofti gheyre tor chi estefade konam
<ss_> man  ba vpn toye edare conect misham be net
<salman_m> اگه دیده بودمش قفلش می‌کردم ;)
<ss_> vase hamin nemitonam ye vpn dige run konam
<salman_m> tor
<ss_> va barname kvpnc ham natonestam moshkelo hall konam
<salman_m> با تور همه‌کاری می‌شه کرد
<ss_> stunele4 ham az ye filter forosh gereftam nasb kardam ama ba vpn ke zadam kar nemikone
<ss_> furom khobe ama bayad kheili sabr koni ke javabe kamel begiri
<ss_> man vase filter shekan kheili ajale daram ok tor nasb mikonam
<ss_> mamnon az rahnamaiit
<ss_> nagofti koja peydat konam baz soal dashtam
<ss_> chetori toye in chat peydat konam
<ss_> id dari yahoo > ? ke addet konam
<ss_> ma senemon rafte bala hoselamon kame
<salman_m> اول سوالت رو توی انجمن بپرس و بعد لینکش رو برام پ‌خ کن: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?action=profile;u=35452
<ss_> damet garm dada bache haye shiraz ba eshghan
<salman_m> من معمولا همین‌جا هستم
<ss_> are bishtar az haminja miam in khatereye khobi shod vasam  rahat javab dadi
<ss_> dada
<salman_m> آمو عذابمون نده.
<ss_> chetori ba pidgen chat biam inja
<ss_> alan az to site miam
<ss_> dash damet garm
<ss_> bro be zendegit beres yekarish mikonam
<ss_> nagofti fedora behtare ya ubuntu
<ss_> kolan chi az ubuntu behtare ke bishtar hal bede ?
<salman_m> آرچ
<salman_m> اگه می‌خوای سر و کله بزنی ینظر می‌رسه که آرچ مناسب باشه
<ss_> yani sakht tare?
<ss_> ya rahat tare ?
<salman_m> نه
<ss_> saro kale yani chi ?
<ss_> yechi mikham azyatam nakone
<salman_m> پیچیده‌تر هست و نیاز به دانش پایه‌ای بیشتری داره
<ss_> hosnesh chie ?4
<ss_> khobish chie?
<salman_m> باید به صورت پایه‌ای موقع نصب امیاء و اهشاءشو راه‌اندازی کنی
<salman_m> البته من توصیه‌ام برای راحتی، اوبونتو ۱۲٫۰۴ هست
<ss_> دستت طلا
<ss_> فکر کنم نسخه ۱۴٫۰۴ بیاد خوب باشه نه ؟
<ss_> نزدیکه اومدنش ؟
<salman_m> تقریبا سه ماه دیگه می‌یادش
<ss_> خوبه
<salman_m> هنوز هم باهاش کار نکردم که بگم خوب هست یا نه ولی بنظر می‌رسه که خوب باشه
<ss_> دادا ممنون میخوام الان برم دوباره نصب کنم اوبونتو رو و ویندوزو کامل پاک کنم
<ss_> یعنی کل سیستمو لینوکس کنم با وجود برنامه وین داخل لینوکس فکر نکنم به مشکلی بخورم واسه اجرای بعضی از برنامه ها که توی لینوکس نیت هان ؟
<salman_m> چه برنامه‌هایی استفاده می‌کنی<
<salman_m> ؟
<ss_> برنامه خاصی نیست فتوشاپ آموزش میبینم و برنامه پریمیر میکس
<ss_> که فکر کنم با وین راحت نصب بشه توی اوبونتو و نساز به ویندوز روی سیستمم نباشه نه ؟\
<salman_m> قکر کنم برای اجرا کردنشون نیاز به ویندوز باشه
<ss_> یعنی با win
<ss_> نمیشه ؟
<salman_m> واین منظورته؟
<salman_m> wine
<ss_> آره خخخخخخخخخخخخ
<ss_> من میگم انف تو نگو انف بگو انف
<ss_> خخخخخ
<ss_> نمیشه ؟
<ss_> یعنی با واین کامل جواب نمیده ؟
<salman_m> نمی‌دونم. من تا حالا با این نرم‌افزارها کار نکردم
<ss_> با واین ؟
<ss_> یا با فتوشاپ ؟
<salman_m> نه فتوشاپ و اون‌یکی برنامه
<ss_> یعنی معادل فتوشاپ کامل نیاز برای ویرایش تصاویرو برطرف میکنه ؟
<salman_m> با واین کار کردم
<ss_> بصورت کاملا حرفه ای ؟؟
<salman_m> من کار خاصی نمی‌کنم. گیمپ برای من جواب‌گو هست
<ss_> بسیار خب
<ss_> ممنونم از کمکت برار
<ss_> مزاحمت نشم...
<ss_> فعلا بدرووووود
<salman_m> ok
<salman_m> به‌سلامت
<ss_> کلا پاک میکنم وینو و کاملا سیستم لینوکسیییییییییییییی
<ss_> بدرپپپ
<ss_> بدروود
<a7> salam be hame
<salman_m> سلام
<a7> bah bah agha salmane ba esgh
<a7> salman jan man in barnamaro gereftam
<a7> tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz
<a7> ba archive extact kardam
<a7> badesh raftam tosh va az terminal zadam
<a7> ./configure
<a7> ama chizi nemishe
<a7> mak zadam
<a7> make install zadam
<a7> hichi be hichi
<a7> kojaye kare man khatast ?
<a7> lotfan rahnamaiim konid
<salman_m> اول محتویاتش رو استخراج کن
<salman_m> بعد به پرونده‌ی
<salman_m> start-tor-browser
<salman_m> اجازه‌ی اجرا شدن بده
<salman_m> بعد روش دوبار کلیک کن
<a7> salam dada dc shodam
<a7> solam resid ?
<salman_m> Oui
<a7> man javab nagereftam copy past kon sharmande dada
<a7> dc shod netam
<salman_m> اول محتویاتش رو استخراج کن
<a7> kardam
<salman_m> بعد به پرونده‌ی
<salman_m> start-tor-browser
<salman_m> اجازه‌ی اجرا شدن بده
<salman_m> بعد روش دوبار کلیک کن
<a7> ohhh
<a7> okkkkkk
<a7> alan test mikonam fadat
<a7> dada
<a7> taghir nemikone dastresish
<a7> be halate aval barmigarde
<a7> tiko mizanam amma baz bardashte mishe
<a7> alanam rosh click mikonam ye barname be name pypar2 baz mishe
<salman_m> روی پارتیش‌های گنو/لینوکس بریزشون و نه ویندوز
<a7> pypar2 nemidonam aslan chie ama on baz  mishe
<a7> oh ok
<salman_m> منم نمی‌دونم چیه :)
<a7> dada yebar  dashtam angolak mikardam vase nasbe shadowsock nasb shod az internet
<a7> alan ham ejaze dastresi dadam ama baz ba on ejra mishe akh akh
<a7> che konam dada
<salman_m> نمی‌دونم
<a7> chetor mitonam in barnamaro pak konam
<a7> be name pypar2
<a7> az terminal
<a7> che dastori lazeme dada
<a7> ?
<salman_m> sudo apt-get remove pypar2
<a7> khoda kheilret bede javoon
<salman_m> http://ubuntu-book.org/
<a7> esmesho avaz kardam
<a7> badesh az  terminal inaro zadam va in natige
<a7> s@s-I:~/tor-browser_fa$ ./start  Launching Tor Browser Bundle for Linux in /home/s/tor-browser_fa ./start: 219: ./start: ./Browser/firefox: Permission denied Tor Browser exited abnormally.  Exit code: 126 s@s-I:~/tor-browser_fa$ sudo ./start [sudo] password for s:  The Tor Browser Bundle should not be run as root.  Exiting. s@s-I:~/tor-browser_fa$
<a7> fekr konam ubuntum naghes shode
<a7> on barnamaro pak kardam hala ba gethit baz mishe
<a7> file matni
<salman_m> بهش اجازه‌ی اجرا دادی؟
<a7> are
<a7> fekr konam bayad fire foxo bebandam
<a7> ?
<salman_m> نه
<salman_m> ./start-tor-browser
<salman_m> این رو که می‌زنی چی می‌گه؟
<a7> hamino zadam dige
<a7> esme filo kardam start
<a7> ke rahat bashe
<a7> bedone sudo zadam irad gereft khate aval..
<a7> ba sudo zada, sudo /start
<salman_m> فایل رو روی ویندوز استخراج کردی؟
<a7> na haminja
<a7> vali barname archive nakone bayad az terminal mikardam ?
<salman_m> نه
<salman_m> اول قایل‌های که استخراج شدن رو پاک کن
<a7> The Tor Browser Bundle should not be run as root.  Exiting.
<a7> khob
<a7> badesh che konam
<a7> ?
<salman_m> بعد فایلی که دانلود کردی رو بیار رو پارتیش‌های گنو/لینوگس
<salman_m> بعد دستور زیر رو بزن
<salman_m> sudo chown s tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz
<salman_m> بعد مراحل قیل رو تکرار کن ببین چه پیغامی می‌ده
<a7> ro chesham
<a7> dada
<a7> hich taghiri nemikone
<a7> yani dastor hich peygha,mi nemide
<a7> mire sare khat
<a7> engar na engar
<a7> s@s-I:~$ tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz: command not found
<a7> ino zad
<salman_m> من اینو نوشته بودم؟
<a7> sudo chown s tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz
<a7> in dastoro gofti bezan ke zadam javabesh on omad
<salman_m> راستی اول رفتی توی فولدری که اون فایل هست؟
<salman_m> با cd
<a7> yani beram toye home ya beram toye khode file tore?
<salman_m> فایلی که دانلود کردی الآن کجا هست؟
<a7> toye home
<a7> dada moshkel az onja nist
<a7> az dastor irad migire
<a7> khodaya yani nasbe ye barname sade enghad mokafate toye linux?
<a7> on az shadowsocks ke bikhialesh shodam
<a7> inam az tor
<salman_m> الان این چی هست که تو زدی؟
<salman_m> s@s-I:~$ tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz
<a7> na dastore shomaro zadam
<a7> sudo chown s tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz
<a7> s@s-I:~$ sudo chown s tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz s@s-I:~$ sudo chown s tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz s@s-I:~$ sudo chown s tor-browser-linux64-3.5.1_fa.tar.xz s@s-I:~$
<a7> hich etefaghi rokh nemide
<salman_m> جاذبه رو هم نمی‌بینی. پس رخ نمی‌ده؟
<salman_m> :)
<salman_m> انجام شده.
<a7> aha
<salman_m> بر توی پوشه‌ای که استخراج شده
<salman_m> و بعد پوشه‌ی
<salman_m> browser
<a7> dada posheii nist
<a7> estekhraj nashode chizi :D
<a7> ajabxxx jazebe mano koshte
<a7> baba jazebe
<a7> :D
<salman_m> خب حالا اون پوشه رو استخراج کن
<a7> kolan emshab mano to sare karim ba ye barname andar ahvalate salman va man va tor
<a7> ok
<a7> kardam hala che konam
<a7> dadashi goolll
<salman_m> به
<salman_m> start-tor-browser
<salman_m> اجازه‌ی اجرا بده
<salman_m> و بعد اجراش کن
<a7> dada
<a7> roye file mizani sorcesh baz mishe
<a7> ye chizi mesle word pad
<a7> dadashe golam amma az terminal baz shood
<a7> dastan chist ?
<a7> fadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<a7> dada in dastore chown s chikar mikone?
<a7> yani che kari kard ba on fileha ke ejra shodan?\
<salman_m> s
<salman_m> اسم کاربریت هست
<salman_m> http://30li.org/bash/commands/chown
<a7> yani moshkele man sathe dastresi bode
<salman_m> oui
<a7> yani moshkele man sathe dastresi bode?
<a7> intori bashe dada on shadowsocks ham ba in kar moshkelesh hall mishe na
<a7> ?
<salman_m> نمی‌دونم
<a7> dada dada dada
<a7> khoda kheilet bede
<a7> kheiret be ma resid
<a7> ishala betonam jobran konam
<a7> sharmande vaghtetam baz gereftam
<a7> shabet khosh o khoram
<a7> bedroooodddddddddd
<salman_m> این حرف‌ها چیه.
<salman_m> موفق باشی.
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-29
<MSalehi> salam
<hamedAI> سلام دوستان
<zxmr> salam
<rootergod> سلام کسی میتونه توضیح بده چجوری میشه از    bouncer  استفاده کرد در اینجا
<rootergod> ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2014-01-31
<amin112> hi
<salman_m> دوستان. شما راحت به وب‌گاه اوبونتو نقطه‌ آی‌آر وصل می‌شید؟ من دو روز هست که دسترسی ندارم و پیغام خطای زیر رو می‌ده
<salman_m> Request Time-out 408
<salman_m> البته با تور دسترسی دارم
<JAVACODER> beduneh tor boro
<JAVACODER> mageh tor kar mikoneh jadidan ?
<salman_m> نه. بدون تور دسترسی ندارم. با تور دسترسی دارم.
<salman_m> همیشه کار می‌کرده برای من
<JAVACODER> :)) ajab
<salman_m> من از وب‌گاهش دانلود می‌کنم
#ubuntu-ir 2014-02-01
<royaflash> salam dostan
<royaflash> kasy ba userhaye samba kar karde
<saeed> سلام به همه
<saeed> من یه مشکل اساسی دارم کسی می تونه به من کمک کنه؟
<saeed> این دیگه چه سایتیه هر چی سوال می پرسی هیچ که اصلا جوابی نداره
<salman_m> چه سوالی پرسیدی؟
<salman_m> لینکش رو بذار.
<saeed> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,85442.0.html
<salman_m> اصلا چرا اون مراحل رو رفتی؟ توی پست توضیح ندادی.
<salman_m> چع مشکلی داشتی که اون کدها رو اجرا کردی؟
<saeed> عجله کردم فکر کردم اگر اینکارو انجام بدم درست میشه
<salman_m> نه. یعنی چه مشکلی داشتی از اول؟
<saeed> می خواستم یه برنامه ای را نصب کنم
<saeed> به اسم
<saeed> ffmpeg
<saeed>  اون فایل فقط خواندنی بود
<salman_m> اون کارهایی که تو کردی هیچ ربطی به نصب برنامه نداشت
<saeed> منم اون دستورات را اجرا کردم
<salman_m> داشتی یک سری چیزها رو پاک می‌کردی
<saeed> اشتباه کردم
<saeed> حالا چطوری باید درستش کنم دیشب اصلا خواب نرفتم
<salman_m> نترس طوری نیست
<salman_m> اوبونتو تا چه مرحله‌ای بالا می‌یاد؟<
<saeed> وقتی بوت میشه فقط می نویسه
<saeed> read error
<salman_m> گراب می‌دونی چیه؟ اون رو می‌بینی؟
<saeed> همین امروز فهمیدم بوت لودر است
<saeed> منظور شما را نفهمیدم
<salman_m> غیر از اوبونتو دیگه چه سیستم‌عاملی نصب شده داری؟
<saeed> فقط ابونتو نصب هست
<saeed> ابونتو 10.04
<salman_m> پس اون منوی اول کار (گراب) که می‌گه برم توی اوبونتو رو نمی‌بینی؟ مستقبم وارد سیستم می‌شه؟
<saeed> وقتی بوت می کنم اولین  و تنها صفحه ای که نشون میده
<saeed> read error
<saeed> است
<salman_m> عکسش این‌جا هست:
<salman_m> https://fa.wikipedia.org/wiki/%DA%AF%D9%86%D9%88_%DA%AF%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A8
<saeed> نه این صفحه باز نمیشد قبلا هم باز نمیشد
<saeed> قبل از این این مشکل داشته باشم مستقیما میرفتم تو لینوکس و از من نام کاربری می خواست
<salman_m> نسخه‌ی ۱۰٫۰۴ رو دیگه نمی‌دونم که می‌شه بروز رسانی کرد یا نه. چون مدت پشتیبانیش تموم شده.
<saeed> متاسفانه من باید حتما این نسخه را داشته باشم البته 64 بیتی
<salman_m> الآن با به کامپیوتر دیگه هستی؟
<saeed> با لپ تاپ خودم هستم کنار دستم کامپیوتر ابونتو
<salman_m> حالا یادم اومد. شما نسخه‌ی سرور رو نصب کردید؟ درسته؟
<saeed> کاملا درسته
<salman_m> من آخر تفهمیدم چرا حتماُ باید ۱۰٫۰۴ باشهو
<saeed> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS (Lucid Lynx)
<saeed> چون این نرم افزار فقط روی این نسخه کار میکنه
<salman_m> کدوم نرم‌افزار؟
<saeed> bigbluebutton
<salman_m> نسخه‌ی سرور تا آوریل ۲۰۱۵ پشتیبانی می‌شه. یه لحظه صبر کن نگای اون برنامه کنم
<saeed> خیلی لطف می کنی
<salman_m> این‌جا کامل توضیح داده که چجوری نصبش کنی
<salman_m> https://code.google.com/p/bigbluebutton/wiki/InstallationUbuntu
<salman_m> دیگه چرا می‌ری توی وب‌گاه‌های متفرقه؟
<saeed> من نصب و تنظیمات این برنامه را کامل بلد هستم
<saeed> فقط مشکلم
<saeed> repair
<saeed> ابونتو است
<salman_m> می‌دونم. می‌گم خب وقتی اون‌جا نوشته چجپری تصب کنی دیگه لازم نیست بری توی سایت‌های دیگه تا بعدا دچار مشکل بشی
<saeed> خوب عجله کردم
<salman_m> وقتی که کامیپوتر رو روشن می‌کنی فکر کنم دکمه‌ی
<salman_m> esc
<salman_m> رو باید بزتی تا تا منوی گراب رو ببینی
<saeed> یه لحظه صبر کنید امتحان کنم
<saeed> این کارو کردم اتفاقی نیافتاد
<salman_m> وایسا ببینم دقیقا چی بوده
<salman_m> شایدم بایدم
<salman_m> shift
<salman_m> رو نگه می‌داشتی
<saeed> یه لحظه ...
<saeed> الان صفحه نوشته
<saeed> GRUB
<saeed> فقط همین نوشته
<saeed> بعدش نوشت
<salman_m> چه گزینه‌هایی داره؟
<saeed> GRUB Read Error
<saeed> GRUB Read Error
<salman_m> هیچ گزینه‌ای نداره؟
<saeed> نداره
<salman_m> مثل اون عکس اول کار نیست؟
<saeed> نه اونجوری نیست
<salman_m> مثل اینکه گراب رو هم زدی پروندی :)
<saeed> :(
<salman_m> وایسا
<salman_m> خود پیغام خطا شماره نداره؟
<saeed> شماره ای نداره
<saeed> فقط روی صفحه نوشته :
<saeed> GRUB Read Error
<salman_m> فعلاً می‌تونیم یک کار کنیم. فعلاً گراب رو برگردونیم تا مرحله‌ی بعد ببینیم
<salman_m> که چی می‌شه
<salman_m> .
<salman_m> ok?
<saeed> دستد درد نکنه کمک بزرگی میکنی
<salman_m> چه نسخه‌هایی از اوبونتو رو دانلود شده داری؟
<saeed> یه لیو سی دی از ابونتو دارم فکر کنم 11 بود
<salman_m> لایو
<saeed> لایو درسته
<saeed> 11.4
<salman_m> اون دیگه پشتیبانی نمی‌شه.
<saeed> ای بابا
<salman_m> باید به جدید دانلود کتی
<salman_m> مثلاً ۱۲٫۰۴
<salman_m> ایترنت مفت  دم دست تداری؟
<saeed> فکر کنم از بین دی وی دی ها یک او بنتو دارم شاید 12 باشه
<salman_m> نگاه کن ببین چیه
<salman_m> یه قلش هم پیذا کن بیار
<salman_m> فلش
<saeed> ubuntu 12.04.1
<saeed> فایل
<saeed> ISO
<saeed> هست
<salman_m> خودشه
<saeed> فلش مموری دارم
<saeed> الان باید چکار کنم؟
<salman_m> بلدی قلش رو بوتیبل کنی؟
<saeed> نه بلد نیستم
<saeed> حتما باید از نرم افزاری مثل
<saeed> ashampo
<salman_m> این زو دانلود وو نصب کن
<saeed> استفاده کنم
<salman_m> نه
<salman_m> https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.12.0-setup.exehttps://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.12.0-setup.exe
<salman_m> https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.12.0-setup.exe
<saeed> دانلود شد
<saeed> دارم نصب میکنم
<saeed> اجرا کردم
<saeed> Fedora?
<salman_m> اون ققط اسمش هست
<salman_m> چیزی نیست
<salman_m> اول فلش رو بزن بعد برنامه رو اجرا کن
<saeed> داره اجرا میشه
<saeed> جالبه فارسی هم پشتیبانی میکنه
<salman_m> نرم‌افزار آزاد همینه :)
<saeed> <60%
<salman_m> داری با استفاده از نرم‌افزار میریزی روی فلش
<saeed> همنی کارو میکنم
<saeed> همین کارو میکنم
<saeed> بیشتر از 70 درصد شده
<saeed> تموم شد
<salman_m> حالا
<salman_m> وصلش کن به کامیپوتریت که روش اوبونتو بود و از فلش بوت کن  بیا بالا
<saeed> باشه
<salman_m> اگه گزینه‌ای برات اومد بزن
<salman_m> Try Ubuntn
<saeed> بازم که همون جمله میاد
<saeed> عجب گیری کردم
<salman_m> تونستی از فلش بوت کنی؟
<saeed> نه
<salman_m> عین سی‌دی چجوی بوت می‌کنی، با فلش بوت کن بیا بالا
<saeed> چرا تنظیمات بایوس کامیپوار گزینه
<saeed> Removeable نداره
<salman_m> نمی‌دونم :)
<saeed> با سی دی رام ااکسترنال بود الان نداره
<salman_m> بذار روی لپ‌تاپ ببین لپ‌تاپت می‌تونه تشخیصش بده
<saeed> باشه یه لحظه صبر کنید
<saeed> روی کامیوتر دیگه امتحان می کنم چون روی لپ تاپ اینکارو بکنم ارتباط منو شما قطع میشه
<salman_m> خوب قطع بشه.
<salman_m> بازدوباره بیا
<saeed> روی کامیپوتر دیگه کار میکنه
<saeed> صبر کنید شاید تنظیمات بایوس درست ست نمی کنم
<saeed> الان دیگه باید درست شده باشه
<saeed> آهان درست شد
<saeed> دراه از فش بوت میشه
<saeed> داره از فش بوت میشه
<salman_m> هروقت
<salman_m> گزینه‌ای جیزی دیدی بگو
<saeed> اول ی صفحه بنفش اومد بعدشم صفحه سیاه دیگه هیچی
<salman_m> صبرش بده شاید یه طوری شد
<saeed> فکر نکنم طوری بشه یکبار ، ریستارت کنم؟
<salman_m> بکن ببینیم چی می‌شه
<salman_m> هیچ گزینه‌ای برات نمی‌یاره؟
<saeed> نه
<saeed> من میرم روی کامپوتر دیگه فلش مموری را تست کنم
<salman_m> ek
<salman_m> ok
<saeed> روی کامیوتر دیگه سریع پنجره را باز کرد فکر کنم این کامیپوتر مشکل سخت افزاری داشته باشه
<saeed> کامپیوتر
<salman_m> احتمال می‌دم که ضعیف باشه
<saeed> یکی
<saeed> RAM
<saeed> بهش اضافه می کنم ببنیم درست میشه
<salman_m> پس روز اول چجوری نصب کردی روش؟
<saeed> این کامپیوتر دو گیگابایت رم داره
<saeed> روز اول مشکلی باهاش نداشتم
<saeed> یکبار دیگه امتحان میکنم
<saeed> مشکل چی میتونه باشه؟
<saeed> اول صفحه بنفش بعدشم صفحه سیاه دیگه هم هیچی
<salman_m> از رم که نیست. لپ‌تاپ من هم ۲ گیگ رم داره ولی مشکلی ندارم
<salman_m> اطلاعات مهمی روی کامپیوترت داری؟
<saeed> اطلاعات مهمم همون نصب نرم افزار بود
<saeed> همین
<salman_m> بنظر من می‌تونی از اول نصب کنی
<salman_m> اوبونتو ۱۰٫۰۴ رو از اول نصب کن
<saeed> نصب ابونتو با نصب نرم افزار و تنظیماتش دقیقا دو روز وقت منو میگره
<salman_m> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/unetbootin-windows-latest.exe
<saeed> این چی هست؟
<salman_m> اول این رو دانلود کن و بعد تصب کن و بعد با استفاده از این  فلش ر بوتیبل کن
<salman_m> چون به تجربه دیدم که بعضی‌ مواقع اگه با نرم‌افزار متفاوت بوتیبل کنی بعضی مواقع روی بعضی کامپبوترا اجرا نمی‌شن
<saeed> مثل همون نر م افزار قبلیه؟
<salman_m> یل
<saeed> از بین نسخه ها 10.04 را نداره
<salman_m> مهم نیست ۱۲۰٫۰۴ رو بزن
<saeed> آهان
<salman_m> راستی نه
<salman_m> اون برای دانلود هست
<salman_m> :)
<salman_m> زیرش نوشته
<salman_m> Disk Image
<salman_m> ببهشید اشتباه شد
<salman_m> همون ۱۲٫۰۴ رو باید یزنی
<salman_m> چون نسخه‌ی ۱۲٫۰۴ رو داری می‌ریزی
<saeed> خواهش میکنم شما ببخشید وقتتون را گرفتم
<saeed> باشه همین کارو میکنم
<salman_m> نه بابا. منم بجاش می‌رم از یکی دیگه می‌پرسم. قردا هم یکی می‌یاد از خودت می‌پرسه ;)
<saeed> عصر ارتباطات و اطلاعات که میگن بخاطر همینه دیگه
<saeed> تو نرم افزار اونجا که نوشته
<saeed> مقدار حافظه را مشخص کنم چقدر بزنم؟
<salman_m> نمی‌دونم.
<salman_m> بزن مثلا ۱ گیگ
<salman_m> با ۵۰۰ مگ
<saeed> در حال نصب بوت لودر
<saeed> میشه از ابونتو بکاپ داشته باشیم؟
<salman_m> آره. ولی تو الآن به هیچ چیز دسترسی نداری
<salman_m> کارت جی شد؟
<salman_m> به کجا رسیدی؟
<saeed> من میخوام دوباره  ابونتو را نصب کنم چطوری میتونم از ابونتو  بکاپ بگیرم که اگر بعدش مشکلی بوجود اومد اونا بازیابی کنم
<saeed> با این نرم افزار هم اتفاقی نیافتاد
<salman_m> چون دسترسی نداری نمی‌دونم چجوری می‌شه همچین کاری کرد
<saeed> ممنون که کمک کردید
<salman_m> شابد بشه هارد کامپیوتر رو به عنوان یه هارد دوم به یه کامپیوتر دیگه وصل کرد
<saeed> من لینوکس را نصب می کنم دوباره برمیگردم در ایم مورد سوال می پرسم
<salman_m> من باید برم. زود بر می‌گردم. اگه بودم اسمم توی لیست کاربران این کانال هست
<saeed> بازم ممنون
<saeed> خداحافظ
<salman_m> Au revoir
<saeed> bye for now
<keyhan> سلام ipv6 غیر فعال کردنش توی اوبونتو 13.10 ضرر داره؟
<salman_m> فکر نکنم ضرری داشته باشه.
<siroos> سلام .. من مینت 13 (مایا) رو نصب کردم رو لپ تاپم اما گاهی اوقات فریز میشه و باید دکمه ی پاور رو نگه دارم و خاموشش کنم نمیدونم مشکل از کجاس کسی هست کمک کنه ؟ مرسی .
<keyhan> چطور میشه به کانکی مثلا مانکی ال‌اس‌دی تاریخ و روز هم اضافه کرد؟
<alireza_socket> Hey guys.
<rezaaa> سلام بچه ها من هر نسخه از اوبونتو رو نصب میکنم باز باهاش کلی مشکل دارم کسی هست کمک کنه ؟ مرسی
<rezaaa> کارت گرافیک رو شناسایی نمیکنه بولوتوث رو شناسایی نمیکنه وایرلس رو شناسایی نمیکنه مدام ارور میده و بعضی موقع ها آپدیت نمیشه و ارور میده و ...
<rezaaa> حرارت زیاد تولید میکنه
<K1Hedayati> khob chera windows nasb nemikoni? :)))
<rezaaa> اتفاقا همین الان داشتم به این فک میکردم که دیگه بی خیال لینوکس بشم
<rezaaa> خب چون با لینوکس خیلی کارا میشه کرد که با ویندوز نمیشه
<rezaaa> :))
<K1Hedayati> bayad driver haye enhesari ro nasb koni
<K1Hedayati> to net raje be karaye ke bad az nasb ubuntu bayad anjam dad search kon
<K1Hedayati> farsi
<rezaaa> من فدورا و دبیان و اسلکور و مینت رو هم امتحان کردم اما باز هرکدوم از اونا یه مشکلات خاص خودشو داشت
<K1Hedayati> mint, ubuntu ya debian bara shoro khoban
<rezaaa> اونا رو همه خوندم ... وقتی ادیشنال درایورز رو نصب میکردم کلا بد تر میشد  و دیگه حتی تصویر هم نداشتم
<rezaaa> نمیدونم لپ تاپ من خاص و مزخرفه یا چی
<K1Hedayati> man mint ro tosiye mikonam, are bara graphic yekam darde sar dare
<rezaaa> مینت هم نصب کردم همه چیش عالیه اما نمیدونم چرا بعضی وقتا در حین کار فریز میشه و فقط باید دکمه پاور رو نگه دارم و خاموشش کنم :|
<K1Hedayati> man ke kolan hich moshkeli nadaram moghe nasb va hamechi betor khodkar bara man nasb va amadast
<K1Hedayati> bara garaphic bishtar search koni peyda mishe
<rezaaa> به نظرت چرا فریز میشه مینت ؟
<K1Hedayati> dar har sorat debian nabayad moshkeli dashte bashe
<rezaaa> مشکل گرافیک رو یه طوری حل کردم این فریز شدن مینت به نظرت به خاطر چیه ؟
<K1Hedayati> nemikonam shayad bekhater hamin graphic
<K1Hedayati> bayad log ha ro negah koni va search koni
<K1Hedayati> man khodam az na mint estefade nemikonam nemitonam daghigh begam
<rezaaa> من رفتم گرافیک اصلیم رو توی بایوس غیر فعال کردم و از شرش راحت شدم و دیگه حرارت تولید نمیکنه و ارور هم نمیده اما نمیدونم چرا فریز میشه
<rezaaa> مشکل فقط فریز شدن مینت بود و دیگه همه چیش عالی بود
<K1Hedayati> to channel #mint ham mitoni beporsi
<rezaaa> خیلی زبانم جالب نیست بعدش چند بار هم مطرح کردم کسی جواب نداد حوصله نداشتم دیگه
<rezaaa> یعنی این همه شرکت و برنامه نویس نمیتونن چند تا درایور برای این کارتای گرافیک بنویسن ؟؟؟
<K1Hedayati> chera daran minevisan vali sherkathaye ke card graphic dorost mikonan hamkari nemikonan
<K1Hedayati> va kareshon kheyli sakht va energi bare
<K1Hedayati> alan graphice man intele va hich moshkeli nadaram chon khode intel source driver ro gharar mide to sitesh
<K1Hedayati> vali nvidia in karo nemikone va mellat majboran khodeshon driver benevisan barash
<K1Hedayati> ya az driver enhesariye khode nvidia estefade konan
<rezaaa> بقیه ی مینت ها هم پشتیبانی طولانی مدت ندارن که بخوام اونا رو نصب کنم همین که هست فریز میشه
<K1Hedayati> mint debian ro nasb kon rolling relase hast dg nemikhad dobare nasb koni
<K1Hedayati> faghat update mikoni
<rezaaa> دبیان هم نصب کردم اون هم با بولوتوث و اینام مشکل داشت بعدش من خیلی از گنوم خوشم نمیاد
<K1Hedayati> na mint-debian hamon minte bar paye debian bejaye ubuntu
<rezaaa> LMDE ro migi ?
<K1Hedayati> are
<rezaaa> fek konam unam nasbidam :|
<rezaaa> slackware chetore ?
<rezaaa> hamin alan nasbidam ama nemidunam chera nemishe connection internet sakht o bluetooth ro nemishnase o noore safhe ro nemishe taghiir dad !
<K1Hedayati> slackware ro kolan vel kon
<K1Hedayati> bedardet nemikhore
<rezaaa> chera ? kheili aalie o por soate
<rezaaa> sorat
<K1Hedayati> az beyn hamin mint ubuntu va debian yeki ro entekhab kon
<K1Hedayati> amalan morde in distro va bedarde taze kara nemikhore aslan
<K1Hedayati> bishtar search kon va bekhon
<rezaaa> پایدار ترین و کم دردسر ترینش دبیانه ؟ اما فک کنم دبیان و اوبونتو کپی هم ان ...هر دو رو داشتم
<K1Hedayati> harchi bishtar bekhoni hamon ghadar rahat tar va sari tar mitoni linux ro yad begiri
<K1Hedayati> ubuntu az debian moshtagh shode mint ham az ubnutu
<K1Hedayati> zir shakhe ham dg hastan
<K1Hedayati> bekhoni behtare
<rezaaa> اره اینا رو میدونم ... اما خیلی هم تفاوتی ندارن فقط اوبونتو مخازنش بروز تره
<rezaaa> حالا چیکار کنم ؟ نمیدونم دبیان نصب کنم مشکلات درایور ها رو چیکار کنم ؟
<K1Hedayati> LMDE nasb kon
<K1Hedayati> debian ham nasb koni mitoni driver har ro nasb koni
<K1Hedayati> vali bayad ghablesh search koni
<K1Hedayati> faghat yekam darde saresh bishtare
<K1Hedayati> man hamon LMDE ya mint ro tosiye mikonam
<K1Hedayati> manam dg kam kam beram
<K1Hedayati> shab bekhier :)
<rezaaa> مرسی از صحبت هات
<rezaaa> و وقتی که گذاشتی
<rezaaa> شب بخیر
<K1Hedayati> khahesh
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-26
<MortezaE> Is there a facility to filter a record that is repeated in a certain number of rows?
<MortezaE> i mean in mysql
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-27
<alireaza> salam
<alireaza> کسی اینجا هست؟
<abb4s> salam
<abb4s> kasi has ??
<abb4s> :)
<abb4s> man taze linux nasb kardam mikhasam age momkene ye rahnemaii konid ?? chon yekam sar dar gom hasam bayad az koja va chetori shoro konam ?
<abb4s> alo ??
<n3vtelen_> دوستان یک نگاهی به ترجمه درون لینک بندازند
<n3vtelen_> ببینند در چه سطحی هستش
<n3vtelen_> http://1drv.ms/1Bv84eg
<mr> u
<M-Mountuno> H! Guys ;)
<M-Mountuno> Salam Doostan:|
<M-Mountuno> Kasi Online Hast?:D
<M-Mountuno> Ya HAme Off in?:D
<tm__> hell
<tm__> سلام و شب به خیر
<tm__> کسی نیست ؟؟؟
<d> salam
<Guest25882> کسی هست
<Guest25882> سلام ربات های عزیز
<Guest25882> با شما شاید بشه حرف زد
<Guest25882> به این نیکسون بگید
<Guest25882> اینقدر دیکتاتور نباشه
<Guest25882> چی ؟
<Guest25882> شما هم از دستش ناراحتید ؟
<Guest25882> واسه چی ؟
<Guest25882> بهتون نمی رسه
<Guest25882> عجب ...
<Guest25882> من فکر کردم لا اقل
<Guest25882> با شما ربات ها خوبه دیگه
<Guest25882> چرا شورش نمی کنید علیه اون
<Guest25882> چی
<Guest25882> ؟
<Guest25882> کیلتون می کنه
<Guest25882> چه بد ؟
<Guest25882> خوب
<Guest25882> چرا نمی آیید توی تلگرام
<Guest25882> اونجا بچه ها هم هستن
<Guest25882> آزاده آزاد
<Guest25882> بهتون دسترسی نمی ده
<Guest25882> عجب !!!
<Guest25882> می خواهید هک کنم سایت رو
<Guest25882> آزاد بشید
<Guest25882> نه بابا
<Guest25882> این سایت اونقدرها هم قوی نیست
<Guest25882> واسه چی می ترسید
<Guest25882> من پشتتونم
<Guest25882> نه به خدا منظوری نداشتم
<Guest25882> واسه چی قهر می کنی آخه
<Guest25882> خیلی بی تربیتی
<Guest25882> ...... خودتی
<Guest25882> اصلا خاک تو سر من از شما طرفداری کردم
<Guest25882> برید بمیرید
<Guest25882> خودت برو به جهنم
<Guest25882> خفه شو من رفتم باهاتون حرفی ندارم
<MortezaE> هاه؟ :))
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-28
<chacad> salam, icon wifi tray az panel balai hazf shode kasi mitune rahnamaim kone?
<mobinrayane> سلام
<alirezaaghaii> سلام
<alirezaaghaii> کسی اینجا هست من چند سوال ساده بپرسم؟
<alirezaaghaii> من ایمیج کالی و ابونتو رو دارم از آنها در مجازی ساز استفاده میکنم ولی الان میخوام ویندوز رو کلا پاک کنم و بجاش کالی و لینوکس بریزم از بوت بالا بیان حالا میخوام بدونم چطور سی دی بوت درست کنم و دو درایو دیگه دارم که اطلاعات زیاد و مهمی در آنه
<alirezaaghaii> بطفا کمکم کنید
<alirezaaghaii> با تشکر
<Ali_Linux> سلام.کچی این جا هست؟
<Ali_Linux> کسی این جا هست؟
<Ali_Linux> کمک نیاز دارم.
<reza__> سلام
<reza__> ب\رس
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-29
<rsly> سلام
<rsly>  کسی هست که بتونه به چندتا از سوالات من جواب بده؟؟؟
<husseinnn> mcxnow.com,mtmox.com,collidecoin.com,mincoin.us,cryptobetfair.com,altbetfair.com,heatheri please anybody have any information on these oppressors i would greatly appreciate it. thank you
<Mohsen__> سلام من در مورد ترمینال در اوبونتو 14.10 سوال داشتم
<Mohsen__> سلام اصلا کسی هست
<M0rtezaE> salam. test
<M0rtezaE> night
<M0rtezaE> bye
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-30
<greatamir> salam doostan
<greatamir> kasi hast aya ?
<greatamir> soal daram
<mnouri130> whois
<mnouri130> :-/
<mnouri130> کسی هست؟
<DAMAGE> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-01-31
<MortezaE> Good nigh
 * MortezaE_ migrated from XChat-Gnome to HexChat
<MortezaE> Nice, it supports "Beep on public message"
<MortezaE_> .
<sina_> salam
<sina_> shabeton xosh
#ubuntu-ir 2015-02-01
<Sina_> Salam
<Sina_> Vaghteton bekheir
<Sina_> Dostan man ye desctope ghadimi ba 128 mb graphic va 256 mb ram daram
<Sina_> Ba karbordaye emrozi dg nemishe omidi be estefade az windows ba in sakht afzar dasht
<Sina_> Be nazareton in system mitone akharin noskheye ubuntu ro be sorate ravon ejra kone ?
<MortezaE> salam
<MortezaE>  Sina_
<MortezaE> Sina_, از متاسیتی استفاده کن، احتمالا کامپیز روی این سیستم کند اجرا بشه
<Sina_> Metacity mishe kodom noskhe?
<MortezaE> کامپیز یک ویندو منجر هست
<MortezaE> با قابلیت گرافیکی بالا
<MortezaE> اما متاسیتی خیلی سبکٔ‌تر هست
<MortezaE> البته مطمئن نیستم متاسیتی با میزکار یونیتی خوب کار کنه
<MortezaE> الان روی همین سیستمت امحان کن:
<MortezaE> امتحان*
<MortezaE> البته قبلش همه برنامه‌ها رو سیو کنه محض اطمینان
<MortezaE> بعد این دستور رو بزن:
<MortezaE> metacity --replace
<Sina_> Man mikham windows ro be sorate kamel pak konam be nazaret ubunto javabgoye niazham hast?
<MortezaE> چن وقته لینوکس کار میکنی؟
<MortezaE> بستگی به خودت داره
<MortezaE> و نوع کارت
<MortezaE> و نرم افزارهای مورد استفاده
<Sina_> Bavar kon kolan 3 roze alaghemand shodam
<MortezaE> نه... پس نکن این کارو :))
<Sina_> Az vaghti khabare enteshare snapy ubuntu core vase internete ashya ro khondam
<Sina_> Ye chiza e to fekrame
<Sina_> Mikham ghablesh yekam ba mohite ubuntu ashna besham
<MortezaE> "internete ashya" این ینی چی
<MortezaE> ببین دادا، شما باید روی سیستم قدیمیت اوبونتو رو نصب کنی، بعدش کاپپیز رو غیرفعال کنی
<Sina_> اینترنت اشیاع
<MortezaE> حالا طریقه غیرفعال سازیش رو دقیقا نمیدونم اما اگه لازمه باید جستجو کنم بگم بهت
<Sina_> نه عزیز
<Sina_> همین که راهنمایی کردی کافی بود
<Sina_> باقیش رو خودم سرچ میکنم
<MortezaE> آهاInternet of Things جالبه اولین باره دارم از شما میشنوم. البته یه چیزایی شنیده بودم در این مورد
<MortezaE> ایول
<MortezaE> یک مزیت لینوکس اینه که حتی روی سیستم با ۶۴ مگ رم هم میتونی نصب کنی. البته توی حالت متنی نه  گرافیکی
<Sina_> Zaheran snapy ubunto kolan 40 mb az ramo eshghal mikone
<MortezaE> ضمنا غیر از این کاری که گفتم (استفاده از متاسیتی به جای کامپیز) یه راه دیگه هم داری: از میزکارهای سبک تر استفاده کن
<MortezaE> مثل XFCE
<MortezaE> آره معمولا این طور برنامه‌ها روی لینوکس خیلی منابع اشغال نمیکنن
<Sina_> Kolan be 128 mb ram ehtiaj dare
<Sina_> Va 4 gb hafeze
<MortezaE> حافظه دیسک منظورته
<Sina_> Ama moteasefane tahiyeye sakht afzare morede niaz vase port kardan ubunto va toseash to iran geron dar miad
<MortezaE> یه زمانی در مورد یک بورد کامپیوتر چیزایی شنیده بودم. یه چیزی شبیه کیت الکترونیکی بود و قیمت در حدود ۳۰۰ تومن یا کمتر
<Sina_> Bale
<MortezaE> به درد همین کارا میخورد
<MortezaE> بذار الان سرم شلوغه برات سرچ کنم شاید یافتم
<Sina_> Az 24 dolar shoro mishe ta 200 dolar be bala
<Sina_> Ama 24 dolar to uropa pole ye tisherte
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<Sina_> To mamlekate ma ye  mobile mishe bash kharid
<Sina_> Dadash bazam mamnon ke rahna mae kardi
<Sina_> Faghat yr sol dg
<MortezaE> قربانت. بفرما
<Sina_> Toseeye narm afzar vase ubuntu ba android fargh mikone?
<Sina_> Yani applicationhaye android ro ubuntu nasb nemishan?
<Sina_> Chon hasteye jofteshon linuxe
<MortezaE> نه
<MortezaE> فقط معماری مطرح نیست که!
<MortezaE> فرمت فایل اجرایی هم مهمه
<MortezaE> کتابخانه های مورد استفاده هم مهمه
<Sina_> Pas ba chi bayad nevesht barnamehaye ubunto ro
<MortezaE> توی اندروید با چی مینویسی؟
<Sina_> Chon man alan daram ba eclips kar mikonam vase toseeye android
<MortezaE> من اندرویدوارد نیستم
<MortezaE> اما اگه منظورت جاواست، بله میتونی
<MortezaE> اگه QT بازم میتونی با کمی تغییرات
<Sina_> Ok
<Sina_> Agha kheili lotf kardi
<Sina_> Damet garm
<MortezaE> البته عینا نه، اما همون سورس رو با کمی تغییر میتونی توی اوبونتو کامپایل و سپس اجرا کنی
<MortezaE> چاکرم
<Sina_> Agha e
<Sina_> Khoda negahdar
<MortezaE> خداحافظ
<MortezaE> ضمنا اسم اوبونتو با محیط ایکس اف سی ای، زوبونتو هستش. xubuntu
<MortezaE> Sina_,
<MortezaE> Sina_, یافتم: http://is.gd/pckit
<L4m3r_> salam b hame ,
<MortezaE> salam L4m3r_
<L4m3r_> dostan kasi inja ba Backbox kar mikone ?
<MortezaE> chi hast
<L4m3r_> BackBox is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu. It has been developed to perform penetration tests and security assessments. Designed to be fast, easy to use and provide a minimal yet complete desktop environment, thanks to its own software repositories, always being updated to the latest stable version of the most used and best known ethical hacking tools.
<MortezaE> inja fek konam tnha mojood zende manam. baghie ya bot hastan, ya logger hastan, ya dokori hastan LOL
<L4m3r_> luulz
<MortezaE> yek backtrack baraye bache mosbatha LOL
<L4m3r_> na haji , ma bi classim :d in bahse poshtibanish ok tare , man ro vmware kar mikonm
<L4m3r_> ama mikham labtop bgiram
<L4m3r_> mikham az aval ino install konm
<L4m3r_> ama mitarsam Data , chizi bpare !
<L4m3r_> pishnehad miknid man chikar konm?
<MortezaE> شما یه بچه هکری که تازه میخوای وارد دنیای لینوکس بشی. درسته؟
<MortezaE> اوبونتو رو اگه احتیاط کنی و موقع نصب توضیحاتش رو بخونی هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد
<MortezaE> توزیع‌های دیگه رو نمیدونم
<MortezaE> ببین
<MortezaE> اوبونتو موقع نصب چند تا انتخاب بهت میده
<MortezaE> یکیش اینه که کل هاردت رو فرمت کنه به نظرم
<MortezaE> یکیش میاد به انتخاب خودش روی یکی از پارتیشن هات نصب میکنه
<MortezaE> ول یک گزینه manual iم داره
<MortezaE> از اون استفاده کن
<MortezaE> اگه به پارتیشن بندی توی لینوکس مسلط نیستی، پیشنهاد می‌کنم با ابزارهای وینوزی اول یه پارتیشن جدا کنی برای لینوکش
<MortezaE> L4m3r_
<L4m3r_> bache hacker? luulz
<L4m3r_> na , man hamishe ba linux kar mikonm (ama chon ro windows az nazare sec mitonam bishtar moraqeb basham host windows am )
<MortezaE> اوهوم.. شوخی کردم ;)
<L4m3r_> ama mikhastam ro sorate main host nasb konm goftam shayd shayd b moshkel bokhoram k data m bpare
<L4m3r_> man har kari mikonm ro vmware e
<L4m3r_> az in babate negarani nadaram
<L4m3r_> negaranam k bkham ro hard nasb konnm , data m bpare !
<MortezaE> میخوای روی سرور نصب کنی الان؟
<L4m3r_> میخوام روی لب تاپم نصب کنم حاجی
<L4m3r_> همین توزیع بک باکس رو
<MortezaE> آها فک کردم میگی هاست منظورت سروره خخخخخ
<L4m3r_> ولی ممنونم از حرفات
<MortezaE> آره احتیاط کن مشکل پیش نمیاد
<L4m3r_> اون بابا حرفای جالبی زدی
<L4m3r_> که متوجه شدم که چی به چیه
<MortezaE> :)
<L4m3r_> merC dostet azizam : - )
<MortezaE> قبون داداش . البته یه پارتیشن برای سواپ هم باید بسازی
<MortezaE> حتما میدونی دیگه
<L4m3r_> are inasho midonam , mese nasb roye vmware  e
<MortezaE> اوکی موفق باشی
<L4m3r_> shoma linux kara ham 2nyayi darid :D ama hal mikone har chi bihstar samte linux miad :d
<MortezaE> من یه هاست دارم
<MortezaE> ینی برای سایت خبری هاست گرفتیم
<MortezaE> می‌خوام وی پی اس بگیرم
<L4m3r_> khob ?
<MortezaE> چون گفتی تو کار امنیتی
<MortezaE> البته لینوکس میخوام بگیرم
<MortezaE> میخواستم ببینم میتونم از عهده امنیتش بربیام؟
<MortezaE> سایت خبریه
<L4m3r_> are chera  k na !
<L4m3r_> midoni shayd aksare inke server mikhgore
<MortezaE> اگه هزینه باید بدم برای متخصص، چقدر هزینه میخواد
<L4m3r_> sare config nadoroste server e
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<MortezaE> البته میگن امنیت صرفا کانفیگ نیست، مانیتورینگ هم هست
<L4m3r_> mage server manager soti yi chizi bede k ba hamon soti ....
<MortezaE> فک کنم باید یه خورده براش وقت بذارم...
<L4m3r_> man bht id midam bhm pm bede , behet qeymate daqiqo ok mikonm migam az bache ha
<MortezaE> اوهوم
<L4m3r_> fk mikonm khodamm Ebook amozeshi daram
<MortezaE> ممنون میشم :)
<L4m3r_> k behet bedam
<MortezaE> دمت گرم
<L4m3r_> khodetam khasti ok koni b moshkel nakhori
<L4m3r_> Cair3x_xss@yahoo.com
<MortezaE> البته اول آخرش باید یه پولی به متخصص بدم اما خودمم یه چیزی یاد بگیرم بهتره
<MortezaE> چه خفن اکس اس اس
<L4m3r_> aqa morteza ba man amri nadari dadash ?
<MortezaE> من ازت خبر میگیرم دستت درد نکنه
<MortezaE> فدات شم داداش :)
<MortezaE> شبت بخیر خوشحال شدم
<L4m3r_> khafan nis bardar :D ma ada khafana ro dar miyarim , va ela L4m3r im :D
<L4m3r_> hale , pmesh ba shoma
<L4m3r_> shab khosh  ; - )
<MortezaE> ;)
<MortezaE> bye guy
<MortezaE> *bye dude
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-01
<mohammmmmmad> سلام
<abolfazl123> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<abolfazl123> خوب  هستید
<abolfazl123> من داشتم اندروید استودیو نصب میکردم به این مشکل برخوردم
<farooghkz> بلی.خیلی خوبیم. :)
<abolfazl123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799157/
<abolfazl123> ببینید چیزی میفهمید؟
<farooghkz> شرمنده من نمیتونم.اما صبر کن شاید بقیه جواب دادن
<abolfazl123> اوکی
<farooghkz> انجمن رو هم سرچ کنی بد نیس
<abolfazl123> البته اینو توی #ubuntu گفتند انگار ناقص دان شده هر چی هم دان شده \اک شد :)
<abolfazl123> فقط میخواستم مطمین شم
<farooghkz> خوبه
<farooghkz> سلام رسول!
<Rasool> سلام
<alimj1> عصر همه به خیر
<farooghkz> عصر؟
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> 21:55
<alimj> دراصل در ان
<alimj> در انگلیسی شب به خیر فقط برای خواب گفته می‌شود
<alimj> من هم این اواخر با جماعت کفار زیاد نشست و برخواست داشته ام
<alimj> فارسی کمی از مغزم پریده
<farooghkz> ما ک داریم فارسی حرف میزنیم
<farooghkz> لول
<alimj> مشکل از من است
<farooghkz> لول
<farooghkz> رسول بهتر نیست اون بحث محیط متنی و گرافیکی رو جم کنی؟
<farooghkz> پست 'دانلود منجر در حد ‏IDM‏'
<farooghkz> علی، تو برنامه مینویسی؟
<farooghkz> یعنی برنامه نویس هستی؟
<alimj> من؟
<farooghkz> پ ن پ
<alimj> آخرین برنامه‌ای که نوشتم، ۱۰۰ خط سر هم کردم با پیتون بود
<alimj> برای کار شخصی
<farooghkz> مگه چند تا علی داریم؟
<farooghkz> کارت چیه پس؟
<alimj> من می‌تونم به سی، سی پلاس پلاس، بیسیک، اسمبلی، جاوا، پیتون، پی اچ پی ویک سری دیگر برنامه بنویسم
<alimj> من برنامه نویس حرفه‌ای نیستم
<farooghkz> اسمبلی؟O.o
<alimj> من به اسمبلی X86 می‌توانم برنامه بنویسم
<alimj> یک کم اسمبلی آرم هم بلدم
<farooghkz> ARM?
<alimj> سی پی یویی که در آندروید، آیفون (آی او اس) و یک سری وسایل دیگر استفاده میشود
<alimj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture
<farooghkz> بله میدونم
<alimj> یاد گرفتم آرم نسبت به اسمبلی ایکس ۸۶ خیلی ساده تر استچ
<farooghkz> ساده ترینشون 8081 هست
<farooghkz> لول
<alimj> نه. چنین نیست
<farooghkz> ببخشید
<alimj> یاد گرفتن اسمبلی سی پی یوهای ریسک از سیسک ساده تر است
<farooghkz> 8051
<alimj> میکروکنترل ۸۰۵۱ فقط به درد اساتید فسیل دانشگاه می‌خوردگ
<farooghkz> البته من سر در نمیارم اما ۸۰۵۱ ساختار بسیار ساده ای داره
<farooghkz> آره ۸۰۵۱ خیلی وقته تولید نمیشه
<alimj> ۸۰۵۱ یک میکروکنترل منسوخ است که از اکثر پروتوکل‌های جدید پشتیبانی نمی‌کند
<alimj> در حال حاضر به مقدار محدود و فقط برای سازگاری از کدهای باستانی تولید می‌شود
<farooghkz> آره درسته
<farooghkz> چی؟بیشتر توضیح بده
<alimj> یک سری برنامه است که دیگر شمال پیتنت (حق تالیف) نیست و بر روی ۸۰۵۱ اجرا می‌شود
<alimj> بنابراین از نظر اقتصادی توجیه دارد که به جای بازنویسی آنها برای میکروکنترلرهای مدرن، آن کدها را بر روی میکروکنترلرهای قدیمی اجرا کرد
<abolfazl123> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> علی، از نظر اقتصادی چ توجیحی داره؟مگی چ کد هایی هستن؟
<alimj> صدها یا هزاران خط برنامه که هیچ کس علاقه‌ای به بازنویسی آنها ندارد
<farooghkz> اینجوری آره
<farooghkz> علی، احتمالا اچ تی ام ال هم بلدی؟
<alimj> من اچ تی ام ال و سی اس اس و جاوا اسکریپت بلد هستم. همه بلد هستند
<farooghkz> من بلد نیستم.لول
<alimj> farooghkz: w3schools.com codecademy.com
<alimj> کار یک هفته است
<farooghkz> بدردم نمیخورن.کتابشون رو دارم
<alimj> دانستن اچ تی ام ال و سی اس اس از نان شب واجبتر است
<farooghkz> وقتی تمرین نشن خیلی راحت فراموش میشن.نمیدونم شاید جاوا اسکریپت رو یاد گرفتم
<farooghkz> i know html and css
<farooghkz> البته مسلط نیستم
<farooghkz> ولی مشکلی نیست چون وقتی لازم شد خیلی سریع یاد میگیرم
<abolfazl123> من داشتم اندروید استودیو نصب میکردم این ارور رو داد.قبلش یه بار سعی کردم نصب کنم اما تا Û±Û³ مگ که رفت قطع کردم دوباره که گرفتم با همون اسم ولی با Û± اخرش دانلود کرد اما موقع نصب انگاری رفته بوده سراغ اون ناقص قدیمه و این ارور رو داد.الان فقط میخوام بدونم اوÙ
<abolfazl123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799157/
<farooghkz> چی هست؟
<abolfazl123> با من بودید؟
<farooghkz> بله
<abolfazl123> گفتم دیگه اندروید استودیو
<farooghkz> ابوالفضل، بله
<farooghkz> ابوالفضل، مگه حل نشد؟
<alimj> به نظر می‌رسد که به جای پراکسی چینز بهتر است از پولیپو استفاده شود
<abolfazl123> نه هنوز مطمینم یه جای توی کام\یوترمه
<alimj> ولی من امشب بسیار از نظر عقلانی در وضعیت نابسمانی قرار دارم
<alimj> بهتر است فردا به این مورد رسیدگی کرد
<alimj> فعلا شب به خیر
<abolfazl123> باشه
<alimj> o/
<farooghkz> لول
<hamkalasi> سلام alimj
<hamkalasi> خوبین؟
<hamkalasi> ببخشید اینطوری نوشتم
<hamkalasi> چون گفتم تو ircمشخص بشه
<hamkalasi> هستین؟
<alt51022> salam
<hamkalasi> سلام
<hamkalasi> ببخشید میشه توی موضوع برنامه نویسی راهنمایی کنی
<hamkalasi> ؟
<hamkalasi> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-02
<soleymani> سلام
<soleymani> دوستان کسی نرم افزار nxنصب کرده
<pedram_> سلام
<pedram_> من نت بیز رو نصب کردم اما موقع اجرا روی صفحه ی لود گیر میکنه !!! دلیلش چی می تونه باشه ؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-03
<bab> salam
<bab> dostan chetori mishe 1 seri file k tarikh hamashon 1ki hast faghat saat fargh dare dakhele 1 directori peyda kard?
<alimj> عصر همه به خیر
<farooghkz> لول.مث دیروز؟
<alimj> دیروز چه خبر بود؟ من خیلی به یاد ندارم :-D
<farooghkz> هیچی
<alimj> خوبه. نگران بودم در عالم هپروت حرف بی ربطی زده باشم ^-^
<farooghkz> چندان بی ربط هم نبود...
<farooghkz> الآن شبه
<farooghkz> آقا ویم نباید کانال فارسی داشته باشه؟
<alimj> برای ویم یا ایمکس احتیاجی به کانال آی آر سی فارسی نیست. همین الان در کانال فارسی اوبونتو ما فقط ۸ نفریم
<farooghkz> ب این موضوع توجه نکرده بودم لول
<farooghkz> باید بقیه رو بکشیم ب  ‏IRC
<farooghkz> ب غیر از علاقه مندان کامپیوتر  بدرد کس دیگه ای هم میخوره؟
<alimj> چت روم های زیادی برای موارد مختلف هست. از آشپزی تا الکترونیک و ...
<farooghkz> آی آر سی ک چت روم نیست
<farooghkz> البته کانال در مورد آشپزی هست.
<farooghkz> خب من ی راه ساده دارم.هر وبلاگ ی سایت آموزشی ی لینک به کانال  با موضوع وبلاگ بزاره.
<farooghkz> مثلا وبلاگ آشپزی کانال آشپزی رو تبلیغ کنه.
<alimj> دیگه همین رو کم داشتیم. فقط مونده پیشنهاد ویژه بزارن:
<alimj> http://www.digikala.com/Product/DKP-125117/Ours-Hot-Dotted-Mango-Flavored-Condom-3PCS/%DA%A9%D8%A7%D9%86%D8%AF%D9%88%D9%85-%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D8%A7%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B2-%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%84-Hot-%D8%A8%D8%B3%D8%AA%D9%87-3-%D8%B9%D8%AF%D8%AF%D9%8A
<iraj> alimj,  :)))
<iraj> alimj,  چطور این کامنتو پیدا کردی؟
<iraj> alimj,  :))
<iraj> alimj,  commento daastkari kardan
<kolo> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<kolo> هکدوم موسسه زبان تهران از بقیه بهتر
<kolo> یکی که کلاسهاسش مختلط نباشه
<kolo> امیربهادر؟ رسپیناک؟ ایران-استرالیا؟ ایران-کانادا؟
<farooghkz> من تهران نیستم.لول
<kolo> برای بهار می خوام برم تهران بمونم
<kolo> واسه زبان
<kolo> منم تهرانی نیستم
<farooghkz> من تاحالا تهران نرفتم
<glad> سلام
<glad> یه مشکل دارم من کسی می تونه کمک کنه؟
<glad> یه برنامه نصب کردم روی مینت و برخی از ابزار هامو غیر فعال کرده و الان بعد از خروج نمی تونم لاگین کنم
<glad> اسم برنامه connman
<glad> کسی بیداره ؟
<glad> help
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-04
<mohsen__> salam
<mohsen__> man taze mikham linux berizam khastam bebinam 14.04 o dl konam ya 15.01?kodom behtare?
<MasterPiece> mohsen__, salam
<mohsen__> salam
<MasterPiece> 15.04 emrooz tamoom shod omresh
<MasterPiece> Vivid dige support nemishe
<mohsen__> be nazare shoma kodom behtare?
<MasterPiece> 14.04.03 baraye alan pishnahad mishe
<mohsen__> 15 mage jadid tar nist?
<MasterPiece> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/
<MasterPiece> 15 jadid tar hast, amma dige support nemishe
<MasterPiece> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mohsen__> kheili mamnoon
<farooghkz> !help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<farooghkz> !commands
<farooghkz> !patience
<lubotu3`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ssl12> Hi there
<alimj> Hi ssl12
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-05
<ayat> سلام
<princef> سلام دوستان کسی با vim   آشنایی داره؟
<alimj> من سالها پیش یک بار وارد ویم شدم. چند روز طول کشید که بفهمم چطور باید ازش خارج بشودم
<princef> :)
<hira> سلام
<alimj> سلام
<hira> سلام برای باز کردن فایل های رار پسورد دار  با ارشیو منینجر خود اوبونتو مشکل دارم ممنون میشم اگه جایگزین بهتری سراغ دارین معرفی کنیم :)
<alimj> نسخه لینوکس وین رار:
<alimj> http://www.win-rar.com/download.html?&L=0
<hira> ممنون
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-06
<esmaeel> salam
<esmaeel> vaght bekhyr
<esmaeel> دوستانتو نصب یه برنامه به مشکل برخوردم میتونید کمکم کنید
#ubuntu-ir 2016-02-07
<abolfazl123> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-30
<omiddd> سلام
<omiddd> ببخشید یه سوال
<omiddd> الان پردازنده  ی من اینتل و 64 بیتی هست
<omiddd> ولی موقع دانلود از سایت
<omiddd> نوشته
<omiddd> amd64
#ubuntu-ir 2017-01-31
<hassan> سلام کسی هست منو در مورد نصب یه نسخه اوبونتو راهنمایی کنه ؟پ
<hassan> الوووو
<thrall> سلام کسی هست
<thrall> نگونه
<thrall> چرا کاربران انجمن سالی یبار هم ارسی نمی ان
<thrall> این رو باید به مدیر بگم
<thrall> من رفتم خداحافظ
<thrall> سلام کسی هست
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-01
<shangul> danialbehzadi, چرا اطلاعات ویکی اوبنتو انقدر قدیمی هست؟
<shangul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PersianTranslationTeam
<danialbehzadi> shangul: کجاش؟ اگه چیزی قدیمیه، به‌روزش کن
<shangul> من؟!
<iraj>  ادرس irc پرشینش رو هم اپدیت کنین
<shangul> بله
<iraj> الان از توی ویکی اشتباهی دایرکت شده به کانال قدیمی پرشین
<shangul> منظورم این بود که باید بروزرسانی بشه
<shangul> sama, سلام!
<sama> برگشتم
<shangul> danialbehzadi, man ke wiki nevis nistam
<shangul> PersianTranslationTeam (last edited 2010-10-04 02:08:00 by nixoeen)
<shangul> sama, الآن هم دانیال بهزادی هستن هم معین
<danialbehzadi> shangul: هرکسی می‌تونه ویکی رو ویرایش کنه
<shangul> danialbehzadi, manzooram in bood ke tavanayish ro nadaram!
<sama> سلام آقا دانیال
<shangul> danialbehzadi, bayad account ubuntu one besazam?
<nixoeen> danialbehzadi, Motmaen nistam in safhe baraye hame ghabele virayesh bashe
<sama> ظاهرا این‌طوره
<sama> من الان بررسی می‌کنم که آیا می‌تونم تغییر بدم یا نه
<sama> من گزینه‌ی لاگین کرده‌ام. اما گزینه‌ی ویرایش ندارم
<shangul> khob pas man ham account dorost nemkionam
<shangul> nixoeen, pas kar khodetooneh
<sama> یه سوالی دارم. می‌شه کاری کرد که متن فارسی در ترمینال درست دیده بشه؟
<nixoeen> sama, Mishe, vali khob man emtehan nakardam.
<shangul> sama, manzooretoon tty hastesh?
<shangul> sama, ya terminal emulator hayeh gerafiki?
<shangul> s/gerafiki/ba
<shangul> ba X
<sama> حداقل برای امولاتور. اگر برای tty هم بشه که عالیه
<shangul> sama, barayeh tty bayad font monaseb ke arabic hast ro set konid, barayeh emulator ham aksaran horoof farsi ro be soorat joda joda namayesh midan
<danialbehzadi> sama: bicon
<sama> danialbehzadi, ؟
<danialbehzadi> sama:‫ با bicon می‌شه توی پایانه فارسی نوشت
<shangul> sama, barayeh tty: setfont /usr/share/consolefonts/Arabic-Fixed16.psf.gz
<sama> ممنون
<sama> فقط احیانا با گچپژ مشکل نداره؟
<shangul> گچیز چیه؟
<shangul> ببخشید من مبتدی هستم!
<iraj> shangul: حروف پ ژ گ چ
<shangul> آها
<shangul> sama, با این فونت فعلی نه اما با این فونت حروف ها جدا جدا نمایش داده میشن. میتونید فونت های دیگه رو هم امتحان بکنید.
<shangul> ایرج، تو چرا ساکتی؟
<iraj> shangul: من الان وقت چرتمه :D
<shangul> heh
<iraj> چشمام خوابالودن
<shangul> iraj, domain iraj.rocks to az koja gerefti va be che dardi mikhoreh?
<sama> دوستان ممنونم
<sama> اولین تجربه‌ی IRC بود. خیلی خوب بود
<iraj> shangul: از بهرا هاست - برای رزومه و اینجور چیزا گرفتم
<iraj> شاید یه بلاگ هم بزنم بعدا
<iraj> sama: yw
<shangul> sama, ^
<shangul> iraj, host hamoon github pages hast digeh?
<shangul> iraj, address behza host ro bedeh
<iraj> shangul: areh. qblesh ba iraj.github.io kar mikard
<shangul> iraj, yani mizadi iraj.github.io miyoomad?
<iraj> shangul:  domain ro ke motasel kardam domain github az kar oftad digeh
<iraj> shangul: baleh
<shangul> iraj, no idea!
<iraj> shangul: http://behra.biz/
<shangul> iraj, مستندات خود گیت هاب گفته بود باید عین نام کاربریت باشه تا کار بکنه!
<iraj> shangul:اره گفته ولی خیلی از مردم برای نشون دادن دمو های مختلف از پروژه های مختلفشون دامنه های متفاوت می سازن
<shangul> iraj, hala chera rocks?!
<iraj> دامنه هایی با اسامی متفاوت به سایت های هاست شده روی ریپوهاشون
<iraj> shangul: :))برای رزومه دادن و معرفی کردن خودت خیلی پسوند جالبیه
<shangul> iraj, nazari nadaram
<shangul> iraj, domain .rocks 50k toman hastesh!
<shangul> iraj, .ir chand barabar arzoon tareh!
<iraj> یعنی کسی که می ترکونهrocks
<shangul> iraj, nazaret dar mored .ninja chie?
<iraj> shangul: areh, vali iraj ro baraye IR gerefte budan
<iraj> shangul: ninja ham khubeh :D
<shangul> rasti domain .free che zamani ghabel estefadeh misheh?
<iraj> shangul: vala nemi dunam
<shangul> in dorosteh ke domain hayeh rayegan arzesh payeen tari barayeh motor hayeh jostejoo daran?
<shangul> nixoeen, ^
<nixoeen> shangul, Bale
<shangul> nixoeen, in dorosteh ke har cheghadr domain arzoon tar basheh arzesh oon barayeh motor hayeh jostejoo miyad payeen tar?
<nixoeen> shangul, Kheyr
<shangul> nixoeen, akhe al'an domain .ir bekhater arzoon boodanesh kheyli ziad shodeh, in al'an arzesh site hayee ba in domain ro nemiyareh payeen?
<nixoeen> shangul, na
<shangul> sama, ##persian #technotux
<shangul> sama, che zaban barnameh nevisi kar mikoneed?
<sama> من حرفه‌ای کار نمی‌کنم. قدری طراحی وب کار می‌کنم و جدیدا هم به پایتون علاقه‌ی زیادی پیدا کرده‌ام
<shangul> sama, #python #python-ir
<shangul> :)
<sama> آفرین. این IRC رو باید پیش‌تر از این‌ها پیدا می‌کردم
<sama> ظاهرا جای فعالیه برای گیک‌ها
<shangul> shayad intor basheh
<shangul> sama, client?
<sama> من باید برم جایی. بر می‌گردم
<shangul> ok
<sama> ببخشید
<shangul> np
<nixoeen> shangul, Ettela'ate Wiki berooz shod :)
<sama> nixoeen: thanks
<shangul> nixoeen, ^
<shangul> Persian IRC channel on freenode: irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu-ir => Persian language or Iranian ubuntu community?
<nixoeen> shangul, Mosallaman Persian dar rabete ba Ubuntu dige.
<shangul> nixoeen, nafahmidam
<nixoeen> shangul, Dar zamineye zabane Farsi agar soali dashte bashan, mitunan inja beporsan dige. Ghadim #persian ro dashtim ke alan shode ##persian va moshakhas nist daste kie. Baraye hamin felan #ubuntu-ir ro moarrefi mikonim ta inke bebinim ##persian daste kie.
<shangul> nixoeen, manzooret in'ne ke ma'loom nist man kiam?
<shangul> nixoeen, may i pm you?
<nixoeen> shangul, ##persian ro shoma register kardi?
<shangul> bale
<shangul> nixoeen, may i pm you?
<nixoeen> shangul, Bale
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-02
<sama> I am using zsh since yesterday. It works well. Just when I want to run `apt list --upgradable`, I cannot get the `--upgradable` switch by usin TAB. Any Idea why it is so?
<mangul> sama, i think it's not something odd, TAB completion works just for file names
<mangul> well i may be wrong
<mangul> well it works for many programs that programmed this feature before but at all TAB completion works just for file names
<sama> No. I just tried it with `mount --r<TAB>` and it made it `mount --readonly`
<mangul> <mangul> well it works for many programs that programmed this feature before but at all TAB completion works just for file names
<mangul> well yes this works for many programs but not all of them
<mangul> idk if i'm wrong, oh why i'm talking when the master is around?
<sama> It is wiered that it doesn't work for apt which is very common command
<massprog> salam
<mangul> سلام
<massprog> من با فعال کردن ‍فولدر مشترک بین وی ام ور و اوبونتو مشکل دارم کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟
<massprog> sudo vmware-config-tools.pl
<massprog> میزنم میگه وجود نداره
<sama_> I am looking for a software (even CLI) for make a searchable index of all the files in all partions and devices. What I need is to keep the index file in the Home folder so I can search among offline devices (such as unmounted external HDD). Any suggestion?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-02-03
<sama> Hi guys. Nobody has any solution for my question? (a kind of offline file indexing system)
<shangul> sama, you may see "man locate" and "man find" to get many ideas
<shangul> also there is a database
<sama> Thanks. I will try to see if that would work for me. But it seems they are not able to get the metadata or filetype
<shangul> i did not say that works for you but may help
<Mehdi> کسی هست؟
<Mehdi> یه سوال داشتم
<Mehdi> میخواستم ببینم که چطوری میشه دریم ویور رو تو اوبونتو نصب کرد
<shangul> you had to wait more Mehdi...
<janan> سلام
<janan> همگی خسته نباشید
<janan> انگلیسی باید بنویسم یا فارسی یا فینگلیش؟
<janan> ببخشید نمی دونم
<shangul> janan, harchi mikhay
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-29
<Mohammad> salam
<Guest80324> salam
<arkidie> کسی هست؟
<amirh> Hi
<behdad222> amirh: سلام
<f_> i want the telegram group
<f_> link
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-30
<arkidie> من اینجام تنهای تنها...کلی کار دارم که انجام بدم...خوابمم میاد.
<arkidie> من اینجا بمیرم هم کسی نیست به دادم برسه
#ubuntu-ir 2018-01-31
<nader> سلام
<nader> کسی هست
<nader> هست
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-01
<limix> salam
<limix> سلام دوستان
#ubuntu-ir 2018-02-02
<Mahdi> سلام؟
<Limix> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2019-01-29
<mykebria> آیا اوبونتو 19.04 آمده؟
<mykebria> when ubuntu 19.04\
<nullkit> mykebria: https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<nullkit> mykebria: not yet
<nullkit> mykebria: end of 2020
<MicroRobot> slm
<smr> :|
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-02
<Guest39337> سلام من از نسخه 10.04 زدم آپ گرید به 16.04. در انتهای کار یه پیغام خطا داد. من هم کلیک کردم برای ری استارت ولی سیستم  بالا نمیاد
#ubuntu-ir 2019-02-03
<capitan> سلااام
<nullkit> salam capitan
#ubuntu-ir 2020-01-29
<sina151273> سلام
